# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين العراق >  قوانين العراق

## هيثم الفقى

*سأوالى هنا نشر القوانين العراقية المتاحة على شبكة الانترنت وألتمس من الأعضاء مساعدتى فى ذلك*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون احتساب ممارسة مهنة المحاماة 
بأسم الشعب
مجلس الرئاسة
قرار رقم (63)
بناءً على ما اقره مجلس النواب طبقاً لأحكام المادة (61 / أولاً ) من الدستور واستناداً إلى أحكام الفقرة ( خامساً / أ ) من المادة مائة وثمانية وثلاثين من الدستور.
قرر مجلس الرئاسة بجلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 4-12- 2007 .
إصدار القانون الأتي:
رقم (65 ) لسنة 2007
قانون
احتساب ممارسة مهنة المحاماة
المادة -1-
تحتسب للمحامي المعين بوظيفة في دوائر الدولة مدة ممارسته مهنة المحاماة خدمة فعلية لإغراض التعيين وتحديد الراتب والتقاعد استثناءا من أحكام قرار مجلس قيادة الثورة (المنحل) رقم (600) لسنة 1980.
المادة -2-
ينفذ هذا القانون من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية .
طارق الهاشمي عادل عبد المهدي جلال طالباني
نائب رئيس الجمهورية نائب رئيس الجمهورية رئيس الجمهورية
الأسباب الموجبة
لرفد دوائر الدولة بالكوادر المهنية لذوي الخبرة المتراكمة المتحصلة من ممارسة مهنة المحاماة وتشجيعها على الخدمة في دوائر الدولة والتي سددت استقطاعات تقاعدية طيلة مدة الممارسة إلى صندوق تقاعد المحامين .
شُرع هذا القانون

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الحقوق العينية 
تنقسم الحقوق إلى قسمين ، حقوق شخصية ، وحقوق عينية والحقوق الشخصية التي يعبر عنها في الفقه القانوني (الالتزامات) ، هي التي بموجبها تترتب التزامات وحقوق تتعلق بشخص الدائن أو المدين ، ومنها الالتزام بقيام بعمل معين أو الامتناع عن عمل معين 

أما الحقوق العينية : هي تلك التي ترد على عين الشيء (العقار) أي تلك التي يكون محلها عقار أو عين معينة . 
وهذه الحقوق تنقسم بدورها إلى حقوق أصلية مثل حق الملكية الذي يعتبر من أهم الحقوق التي يمارس بموجبها مالك الشيء السلطة على العين (العقار أو المال) ويتصرف به تصرفاً مطلقاً ، عيناً ومنفعة واستغلالاً ، فينتفع بغلة العين وثمارها ونتاجها ويتصرف في العين بجميع التصرفات الجائزة ، والمقصود في الجائزة تلك التي تتفق مع النظام العام والقانون النافذ في البلد الذي يقع فيه العقار أو تقع فيه العين . 

وتتفرع من حق الملكية عدة أحكام منها ما يتعلق في نطاق حق الملكية وكذلك في وسائل حماية ذلك الحق . 

ونظراً لوجود علاقات وروابط مشتركة بين الأفراد ، ولافتراض حصول تقاطع في المصالح ، فقد وردت عليه جملة من القيود منها أن يتصرف المالك بملكه بما يضمن عدم الضرر بالغير وجملة من القيود التي وردت في التشريعات النافذة في كل بلد وعلى وفق الرؤيا التشريعية لقيادته ، كما أن هناك أنواع خاصة من حق الملكية حيث ذكرت انه يمثل سلطة الفرد في استعمال ملكه ، إلا انه قد يكون العين ( العقار أو المال) مملوك لأكثر من شخص واحد مثل الملكية على الشيوع ، وهذه حتماً ستؤدي إلى تقاطع الرغبات والطلبات وتصرفات الملاك مع بعضهم في استغلال الشيء ، ولمعالجة هذه الحالة فقد نظمت القوانين المدنية النافذة هذه الحالة مستمدة معظم أحكامها من الشريعة الإسلامية السمحاء ، حتى تم تحديد الحقوق والواجبات للملاك على الشيوع ، لكن قد يستعصي الخلاف بين الشركاء أو إن أحدهم لا يرغب في العقار على الشيوع على وفق القاعدة الفقهية والقانونية ( لا يجبر الشريك على البقاء على الشيوع) ، إلا إذا كان هناك شرط أو اتفاق بين الملاك ، أو يوجد مانع قانوني بموجب نص تشريعي نافذ ، ومن الأمثلة على ذلك ما موجود في المنظومة القانونية العراقية التي لا تجيز إزالة شيوع الدار إذا كان أحد الشركاء الشاغلين لها قاصرا أو كانت الدار مشغولة من زوجة المتوفى (المورث) ، على أن لا يكونوا يملكون دار أخرى على وجه الاستقلال ، وهذا النص جاء لأسباب إنسانية تقتضيها طيبة المجتمع العراقي ، فالشريك لا يجبر على البقاء على شراكته، ومنحه القانون الحق في اللجوء إلى القضاء لإزالة الشيوع سواء كان بـ القسمة الرضائية إن كانت العين تقبل القسمة على الشركاء أو إزالته بيعا وتوزيع ثمنه على الشركاء كل حسب حصته ، وفي هذا أحكام كثيرة ومتعددة يمكن للقارئ الرجوع إلى كتب الشروحات القانونية وفقهاء القانون المدني . 

كما يوجد نوع آخر من حق الملكية وهو ملكية العلو والسفل والحائط المشترك والطريق الخاص المشترك ويندرج ضمن هذا الموضوع ملكية الشقق والطوابق . أما أسباب كسب حق الملكية فإنها متعددة ووردت في القوانين بصور مختلفة ففي القانون المدني العراقي جاءت على سبيل الحصر وهي : 
1. الكسب بسبب الوفاة ومنها (الميراث ، والوصية) 
2. الكسب بين الأحياء ومنها ( الالتصاق ) الذي من صوره التصاق عقار ببناء آخر بسبب الطبيعة أو بسبب فعل الإنسان . 
3. الالتصاق بالمنقول وهو الذي يتم بموجبه التصاق منقولان كمالكين مختلفين بحيث لا يمكن فصلهما دون كلف أو نفقة باهظة . 
وهناك أنواع أخرى مثل الكسب بسبب العقد و الكسب بالشفعة وأخرى بالكسب بسبب الحيازة . 

كما تتفرع من حق الملكية حقوق عديدة منها : 
1. حق التصرف الذي بموجبه يتصرف الشخص بالعين تصرف المالك إلا أن رقبة الأرض أو ملكيتها تعود للدولة وفي هذا أحكام كثيرة تنظمه وتحدده القوانين والتشريعات النافذة . 
2. حق الرجحان 
3.التقادم الذي يكسب الحائز حقاً في العين 
4. حق المنفعة والسكن والاستعمال والمساطحة 
5.حق الارتفاق وهو حق تخصص بموجب منفعة عقار لفائدة عقار أخر غيره يملكه الغير . 

أما الحقوق التبعية فهي : 
1.الرهن التأميني الذي بموجبه يكتسب الدائن حقاً عينياً على عقار مخصص لوفاء دينه ، ويكون بمقتضاه متقدماً على الغير من الدائنين في استيفاء دينه . وفيه أحكام عديدة نظمتها القوانين النافذة . 
2.الرهن الحيازي ، وهذا الحق يكون بموجبه الدائن حائزاً للعين (العقار أو المال) فيجعلها محبوسة في يد المرتهن أو في يد شخص ثالث لقاء دين يمكن للمرتهن استحصاله من تلك العين ، وهذا كسابقه فيه أحكام تنظم العلاقة بين طرفيه وكذلك مع الغير . 
3.رهن الدين ، وهذا النوع من الحقوق يتمثل بتمكين الدائن من حيازة سند الدين المرهون ويكون هذا نافذاً بحق المدين من تاريخ الإعلان . هذا تفصيل مقتضب لاحكام الحقوق العينية في القانون المدني العراقي الذي لا يختلف كثيراً عن القوانين في البلدان العربية والتي تعتمد الشريعة الإسلامية مصدراً لها . أما عن أنواع العقود فهي كثيرة ومتعددة منها عقد المساطحة وعقد الإيجار الذي يتعلق بإيجار العقار ، علماً إن هذا النوع من العقود يتأرجح بين كونه من العقود التي تتعلق بالحقوق العينية أو بين الحقوق الشخصية ، واختلف الفقهاء وشراح القانون فيه اختلاف كبير تبعاً للمدرسة الفقهية التي يتبعها الكاتب . 
المصدر هنا

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*التوازن في عقد الإيجار* 

إن عقد الإيجار من العقود المهمة والتي نتداولها في حياتنا اليومية كثيراً ونتبادل فيها الأدوار فتارة نكون مستأجرين وأخرى مؤجرين وبصور شتى، ومن هذه العقود عقد إيجار العقار، فهذه العقود أولتها التشريعات أهمية خاصة لأنها تتعلق إما بمحل عمل المستأجر أو محل سكناه وكلاهما من الأمور التي لا يستغني عنها أي فرد، ولم يقتصر الأمر على المنظومة القانونية العراقية فحسب، بل اهتمت به الكثير من الدول والتي سبقت العراق بذلك المضمار، أما في العراق فان عقود الإيجار كانت تخضع للأحكام الشرعية وعلى وفق الشريعة الإسلامية التي كانت في زمن الدولة العثمانية تنشر بواسطة مجلة الأحكام العدلية، التي تمثل موسوعة الأحكام المنظمة للمعاملات ومنها عقود الإيجار وكانت هذه المجلة تجمع فيها الأحكام الشرعية الصادرة على وفق المذهب الحنفي الذي كان مذهب الدولة العثمانية الرسمي آنذاك، ثم بعد ذلك قننت أحكام إيجار العقار بموجب القانون المدني العراقي رقم 40 لسنة 1951 المعدل وحدد الالتزامات المتقابلة بين طرفي العلاقة العقدية لعقد الإيجار وكان الأصل فيه الالتزام بالمدد المحدد في صلب العقد ومقدار الأجرة المثبت فيه وسرى ذلك لغاية صدور قانون إيجار العقار رقم 67 لسنة 1973 الذي اخرج العقارات المستأجرة من القانون المدني ونظم أحكامها بشكل منفرد تحت وازع وتبرير طرح في حينه واستمر الحال لحد الآن على الرغم من صدور أكثر من تشريع أما ناسخ أو معدل لما سبقه وكلها كانت تدور في فلك حماية المستأجر من المالك وفرضت التزام على المالك لا يد له فيه بتمديد العقد إلى ما لا نهاية بمعنى التأبيد وبذات الأجرة المقدرة ابتداء، وان كان التعديل الأخير حدد تلك الحماية بثمانية سنوات وأعطى للمالك حق طلب زيادة الأجرة بعد مرور مدة خمسة سنوات على ابتداء العقد، ولغرض معرفة التزامات كل طرف بموجب هذه القوانين وحتى نتمكن من الوصول إلى إيجاد حل لخلق توازن بين حق المستأجر في السكن وحق المالك في الانتفاع، لذلك سأعرض الأمر في مبحثين مختصرين نسبياً الأول يتعلق بمفهوم الشريعة الإسلامية للإجارة والغاية من ذلك تتجلى في معرفة الأساس الذي أنشئ بموجبه حكم الالتزام بين المالك والمستأجر، والمبحث الثاني العرض القانوني لأحكام عقد الإيجار، ومن ثم خلاصة أبين فيها الرأي والمقترح لمعالجة هذا الاختلال في التوازن بين حق المالك في الانتفاع بملكه وحق المستأجر في السكن . 
3/ شوال / 1427 الموافق 26/10/2006 القاضي سالم روضان الموسوي 
*المبحث الأول مفهوم عقد الإيجار في الشريعة الإسلامية*

إن الشريعة الإسلامية في أحكامها تنقسم إلى نوعين عبادية ومعاملات، و العبادية التي تنظم أحكام العبادة من صلاة وزكاة وسواها من الأمور التي تتعلق بتوثيق صلة العبد بخالقه، أما المعاملات فهي الأحكام التي تنظم العلاقات بين الأفراد، ومنها عقود الإيجار لذلك فان عقد الإيجار في الشريعة الإسلامية لا يختلف كثيراً عما قررته القوانين النافذة، والسبب في ذلك إن الشريعة الإسلامية كانت المصدر الأساس لمجمل الأحكام القانونية التي تضمنتها القوانين النافذة، وسأتناول الموضوع على وفق ما يلي :ـ 
*تعريف عقد الإيجار*

إن تعريف عقد الإيجار يتطلب معرفة اصل مفردة الإجارة في اللغة وإنها تماثل التعريف الاصطلاحي للعقد ، فالإجارة مشتقة من الأجر وهو العوض ، ومنه سمي الثواب أجرا . وفي الشرع : عقد على المنافع بعوض ، فلا يصح استئجار الشجر من أجل الانتفاع بالثمر ، لان الشجر ليس منفعة ، ولا استئجار النقدين ، ولا الطعام للأكل ، ولا المكيل والموزون لأنه لا ينتفع بها إلا باستهلاك أعيانها . وكذلك لا يصح استئجار بقرة أو شاة أو ناقة لحلب لبنها لان الإجارة تملك المنافع ، وفي هذه الحال تملك اللبن وهو عين . والعقد يرد على المنفعة لا على العين والمنفعة قد تكون منفعة عين ، كسكنى الدار ، أو ركوب السيارة ، كما إن الإجارة (هي بيع منفعة معلومة بأجر معلوم بمعنى إن الإجارة شرعا تمليك منفعة بعوض فخرج البيع والهبة والعارية والنكاح فإنه استباحة المنافع بعوض لا تمليكها ) ، وقيل الأجر الجزاء على العمل كالإجارة ولما كان أصل هذه المادة الثواب على الأعمال وهي منافع، لذا خصصت الإجارة ببيع المنافع على قاعدة العرف في تخصيص كل نوع تحت جنس باسم ليحصل التعارف عند الخطاب ويرى بعض الفقهاء إن (الإجارة هي المعاوضة على منافع الأعيان ، سواء كانت المنفعة عملا - كالإجارة على الخياطة - أم غير ذلك ، كإجارة المساكن والملابس والدواب والمعامل وغيرها) . 
*أركان عقد الإيجار*

أركان عقد الإيجار في فقه الشريعة الإسلامية كما يلي :ـ الركن الأول : العاقدان ويعتبر فيهما العقل والبلوغ كسائر التصرفات . الركن الثاني : الصيغة ، وهي أن يقول : أكريتك هذه الدار ، أو أجرتها مدة كذا بكذا ، فيقول : على الاتصال ( قبلت ، أو ) استأجرت ، أو اكتريت . ولو أضاف إلى المنفعة فقال : أجرتك أو أكريتك منافع هذه الدار الركن الثالث : الأجرة . فالإجارة قسمان . واردة على العين كمن استأجر دابة بعينها ليركبها أو يحمل عليها ، أو شخصا بعينه لخياطة ثوب . أو بناء الحائط وواردة على الذمة ، كمن أستأجر دابة موصوفة للركوب أو الحمل ، أو قال : ألزمت ذمتك خياطة هذا الثوب ، أو بناء الحائط ، فقبل . وفي قوله : استأجرتك لكذا ، أو لتفعل كذا ، وجهان . أصحهما : أن الحاصل به إجارة عين ، للاضافة إلى المخاطب ، كما لو قال : استأجرت هذه الدابة . والثاني : إجارة ذمة ، وعلى هذا إنما تكون إجارة عين إذا زاد فقال : استأجرت عينك أو نفسك لكذا ، أو لتعمل بنفسك كذا . وإجارة العقار لا تكون إلا إجارة عين ، لانه لا يثبت في الذمة ، ولهذا لا يجوز السلم في أرض ولا دار . وفيها تفصيلات متعددة كما يلي :ـ 1. إذا وردت الاجارة على العين ، لم يجب تسليم الاجرة في المجلس ، كما لا يشترط تسليم الثمن في البيع . ثم إن كانت في الذمة ، فهي كالثمن في الذمة في جواز الاستبدال ، وفي أنه إذا شرط فيها التأجيل أو التنجيم ، كانت مؤجلة أو منجمة . وإن شرط التعجيل ، كانت معجلة ، وإن أطلق ، فمعجلة ، وملكها المكري بنفس العقد ، استحق استيفاءها إذا سلم العين إلى المستأجر . واستدل الاصحاب بأن المنافع موجودة أو ملحقة بالموجود ، ولهذا صح العقد عليها ، وجاز أن تكون الاجرة دينا ، وإلا ، لكان بيع دين بدين . 2. يشترط العلم بقدر الاجرة ووصفها إذا كانت في الذمة كالثمن في الذمة ، فلو قال : اعمل كذا لارضيك أو أعطيك شيئا ، وما أشبهه ، فسد العقد ، وإذا عمل ، استحق أجرة المثل . ولو استأجره بنفقته أو كسوته ، فسد . ولو استأجره بقدر من الحنطة أو الشعير ، وضبطه ضبط السلم ، جاز . ولو استأجره بأرطال خبز ، بني على جواز السلم في الخبز . ولو آجر الدار بعمارتها ، أو الدابة بعلفها ، أو الارض بخراجها ومؤنتها أو بدراهم معلومة على أن يعمرها ، ولا يحسب ما أنفق من الاجرة ، لم يصح . ولو أجرها بدراهم معلومة على أن يصرفها إلى العمارة ، لم يصح ، لان الاجرة ، الدراهم مع الصرف إلى العمارة ، وذلك عمل مجهول . ثم إذا صرفها في العمارة ، رجع بها . ولو أطلق العقد ، ثم أذن له في الصرف إلى العمارة ، وتبرع به المستأجر ، جاز . فإن اختلفا في قدر ما أنفق ، فقولان في أن القول قول من ؟ ولو أعطاه ثوبا وقال : إن خطته اليوم فلك درهم ، أو غدا فنصف ، فسد العقد ووجبت أجرة المثل متى خاطه . ولو قال : إن خطته روميا فلك درهم ، أو فارسيا فنصف ، فسد ، والرومي بغرزتين ، والفارسي بغرزة . 3. إذا أجلا الاجرة فحلت وقد تغير النقد ، اعتبر نقد يوم العقد . وفي الجعالة الاعتبار بيوم اللفظ على الاصح ، وقيل : بوقت تمام العمل ، لان الاستحقاق يثبت بتمام العمل . 4. إذا كانت الاجرة في الذمة . فلو كانت معينة ، ملكت في الحال كالمبيع ، واعتبرت فيها الشرائط المعتبرة في المبيع ، حتى لو جعل الاجرة جلد شاة مذبوحة قبل السلخ ، لم يجز ، لانه لا يعرف صفته في الرقة والثخانة وغيرهما . وهل تغني رؤية الاجرة ، عن معرفة قدرها ؟ فيه طريقان . أحدهما : على قولي رأس مال السلم . والثاني : القطع بالجواز ، وهو المذهب . 5. أما الاجارة الواردة على الذمة ، فلا يجوز فيها تأجيل الاجرة ، ولا الاستبدال عنها ، ولا الحوالة بها ولا عليها ، ولا الابراء ، بل يجب التسليم في المجلس كرأس مال السلم ، لانه سلم في المنافع ، فإن كانت الاججرة مشاهدة غير معلومة القدر ، فعلى القولين في رأس مال السلم . هذا إذا تعاقدا بلفظ السلم ، بأن قال : أسلمت إليك هذا الدينار في دابة تحملني إلى موضع كذا ، فإن عقدا بلفظ الاجارة ، بأن قال : استأجرت منك دابة صفتها كذالتحملني إلى موضع كذا ، فوجهان بنوهما على أن الاعتبار باللفظ ، أم بالمعنى ؟ أصحهما عند العراقيين ، وأبي علي ، والبغوي : أنه كما لو عقدا بلفظ السلم ، ورجح بعضهم الآخر . 6. يجوز أن تكون الاجرة منفعة ، سواء اتفق الجنس ، كما إذا أجر دارا بمنفعة دار ، أو اختلف ، بأن أجرها بمنفعة عبد . ولا ربا في المنافع أصلا ، حتى لو أجر دارا بمنفعة دارين ، أو أجر حلي ذهب بذهب ، جاز ، ولا يشترط القبض في المجلس . فصل لا يجوز أن يجعل الاجرة شيئا يحصل بعمل الاجنبي ، كما لو استأجر السلاخ ينسج الشاة بجلدها ، أو الطحان ليطحن الحنطة بثلث دقيقها ، أو بصاع منه ، أو بالنخالة ، أو المرضعة بجزء من الرقيق المرتضع بعد الفطام ، أو قاطف الثمار بجزء منها بعد القطاف ، أو لينسخ الثوب بنصفه ، فكل هذا فاسد ، وللاجير أجرة مثله . ولو استأجر المرضع بجزء من الرقيق في الحال ، أو قاطف الثمار بجزء منها على رؤوس الشجر ، أو كان الرقيق لرجل وامرأة ، فاستأجرها لترضعه بجزء منه ، أو بغيره ، جاز على الصحيح ، كما لو ساقى شريكه وشرط له زيادة من الثمر ، يجوز وإن كان يقع عمله في مشترك . وقيل : لا يجوز ، ونقله الامام والغزالي عن الاصحاب ، لان عمل الاجير ينبغي أن يقع في خاص ملك المستأجر ، وهو ضعيف . قال البغوي : لو استأجر شريكه في الحنطة ليطحنها أو الدابة ليتعهدها بدراهم ، جاز . ولو قال : استأجرتك بربع هذه الحنطة أو بصاع منها لتطحن الباقي ، قال المتولي والبغوي : يجوز ، ثم يتقاسمان قبل الطحن ، فيأخذ الاجرة ، ويطحن الباقي . قال المتولي : وإن شاء طحن الكل والدقيق مشترك بينهما . ومثال هذه المسائل ، ما إذا استأجره لحمل الشاة المذكاة إلى موضع كذا بجلدها ، ففاسد أيضا . أما لو استأجره لحمل الميتة بجلدها ، فباطل ، لانه نجس . الركن الرابع : المنفعة ، ولها خمسة شروط . الشرط الأول : أن تكون متقومة وفيه مسائل . أحدها : استئجار تفاحة للشم باطل ، لأنها لا تقصد له ، فلم يصح كشراء حبة حنطة . فإن كثر التفاح ، فالوجه : الصحة ، لأنهم نصوا على جواز استئجار المسك والرياحين للشم ، ومن التفاح ما هو أطيب من كثير من الرياحين . الثانية : استئجار الدراهم والدنانير ، إن أطلقه ، فباطل الشرط الثاني : أن لا يتضمن استيفاء عين قصدا ، ومقصودة أن الإجارة عقد تراد به المنافع دون الأعيان ، هذا هو الأصل ، إلا أنه قد تستحق بها الأعيان تابعه لضرورة أو حاجة ماسة ، فتلحق تلك الأعيان حينئذ بالمنافع ، الشرط الثالث : أن تكون المنفعة مقدورا على تسليمها ، فاستئجار الآبق ، والمغصوب ، والأخرس للتعليم ، والأعمى لحفظ المتاع ، إجارة عين ، ومن لا يحسن القرآن لتعليمه ، الشرط الرابع : حصول المنفعة للمستأجر الشرط الخامس : كون المنفعة معلومة العين والقدر والصفة ، فلا يجوز أن يقول : أجرتك أحدهم . ثم إن لم يكن للعين المعينة إلا منفعة ، فالإجارة محمولة عليها ، وإن كان لها منافع ، وجب البيان . ومما تقدم نرى أن الشريعة الإسلامية لم تشترط أي تأبيد أو التزام للمالك تجاه المستأجر بتمديد العقد لمدة تزيد على ما ذكر في العقد وما اتفق عليه عملا بالقاعدة الفقهية العقد شريعة المتعاقدين والناس ملزمين بما الزموا به أنفسهم . 


*المبحث الثاني مفهوم عقد الإيجار في القانون*

بعد أن أوضحنا في المبحث الأول حكم الشريعة الإسلامية تجاه عقد الإيجار لابد لنا من أن نطلع على الأحكام القانونية النافذة التي تعالج عقد الإيجار وكما يلي :ـ 
*تعريف عقد الإيجار*

إن تعريف عقد الإيجار في القانون ولدى فقهاء وشراح القانون لا يختلف كثيراً عن تعريف الفقه الإسلامي للعقد المذكور إذ عرف القانون العراقي عقد الإيجار في نص المادة 722 من القانون المدني العراقي رقم 40 لسنة 1951 المعدل بان( الإيجار تمليك منفعة معلومة بعوض معلوم لمدة معلومة وبه يلتزم المؤجر أن يمكن المستأجر من الانتفاع بالمأجور) ، كما إن التشريعات العربية والأجنبية لا تبتعد كثيراً عن ذلك إذ عرفته المواد 362 و 440 من القانون المدني المصري بأنه (عقد يلتزم به المؤجر انتفاع المستأجر بمنافع الشيء المؤجر ومرافقه مدة معينة باجرة معينة ) . وهو مشابه من حيث الحكم عما جاء بالقانون العراقي من حيث أن يتوفر العقد على جملة أركان وشروط تتعلق بالعاقد والمحل والسبب والمدة والأجرة، كما عرفته المادة 179 من القانون المدني الفرنسي بأنه (عقد يلتزم به احد المتعاقدين ان يجعل الأخر ينتفع بشيء في مدة معينة باجرة معينة يلتزم هذا الأخير بدفعها) . ومن خلال هذه التعاريف نجد هناك جدل فقهي يتمثل بكون طبيعة الالتزام الذي يقوم به المؤجر هل هو سلبي أم ايجابي، إذ يرى الدكتور عبد الرزاق السنهوري إن القانون المصري جعل التزام المؤجر هو التزام سلبي حيث رتب عليه ترك المستأجر من أن ينتفع بالعين المؤجرة بينما القانون العراقي جعله عمل ايجابي إذ يقوم المؤجر بتمكين المستأجر من الانتفاع أي انه يقوم بعمل نشاط معين لتمكين المستأجر وليس عمل سلبي يتمثل بالترك، وارى إن القانون العراقي قد سار مع المذهب الذي يجعل التزام المؤجر التزام ايجابي بالقيام بعمل وليس الترك وهذا الفرق يرتب اثر مهم يتمثل بإلزام المالك وهو (المؤجر) بان يهيئ العين المؤجرة بما يمكن المستأجر من الانتفاع بها ويقع عليه عبء صيانتها وترميمها قبل أن ينتفع بها المستأجر وهو ما أشير إليه بصراحة في نص المادة (742) من القانون المدني الذي الزم المؤجر بتسليم المأجور إلى المستأجر بالحالة التي كانت عليها وقت التعاقد وان لا يحجب أي جزء من المنفعة للدار عن المستأجر على وفق أحكام المادة 744 من القانون المدني وما ورد في المواد (750-759) المتعلقة بصيانة المأجور ، بمقابل جملة من الالتزامات التي رتبها القانون على المستأجر من أهمها دفع الأجرة والحفاظ على المأجور ورده إلى المستأجر حال انتهاء مدة الإيجار المتفق عليها بالحالة التي كان عليها وقت التعاقد، وعلى وفق أحكام المادة (771) من القانون المدني التي نصت على ما يلي (( إذا انقضى عقد الإيجار ، وجب على المستأجر أن يخلي المأجور للمؤجر في المكان الذي تسلمه فيه ، إذا لم يحدد الاتفاق أو العرف مكاناً أخر )) لكن هذا الإطلاق الوارد في تعريف عقد الإيجار قيدته أحكام قانونية صدرت لاحقة لصدور القانون المدني حيث قلبت الموازين تجاه المالك لمصلحة المستأجر وتدخلت بشكل واضح من خلال قانون إيجار العقار منذ صدور أول قانون ينظم إيجار العقارات إذ صدر قانون تنظيم إيجار العقار رقم 67 لسنة 1973 وتعديلاته بالقانون رقم 55 لسنة 1975 والقانون رقم 181 لسنة 1978 وكذلك قانون إيجار العقار رقم 87 لسنة 1979 وتعديلاته بالقرارات الصادرة من مجلس قيادة الثورة المنحل والقوانين المعدلة ومنها القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1996 قانون تعديل قانون إيجار العقار . وما لحقها من أمر سلطة الائتلاف المنحل وقرار مجلس الحكم وأمر مجلس الوزراء . فهذه كلها وردت استثناء على القاعدة القانونية العقد شريعة المتعاقدين وقيدت حق المالك تجاه المستأجر تحت تبريرات ذكرت في الأسباب الموجبة لإصدار تلك القوانين فقد ذكر في المذكرة الإيضاحية لقانون إيجار العقار رقم 87 لسنة 1979 (قد وجد إن الضرورة تقضي بإعادة النظر في القواعد التي بنيت عليها القوانين السابقة ) وان الحكمة من ذلك (تحديد حقوق المستأجر والمؤجر وتحديد التزاماتهما تحديداً واضحاً ) كما برر المشرع حينما عدل الأحكام التي كان قد وضعها على إن الغاية من إصدار القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1996 قانون تعديل قانون إيجار العقار وعلى وفق ما ذكر في الأسباب الموجبة لصدوره إن الغاية من ذلك هو (تحقيق التوازن بين طرفي عقد الإيجار بنظرة عادلة تقوم على أساس المساواة ومراعاة للظروف الاجتماعية والاقتصادية وتعزيز الروابط العائلية ) . ومن كل ما تقدم فان تعريف عقد الإيجار لم يختلف عليه بين الفقهاء إلا ببعض الأفكار الغير جوهرية والتي لا تشكل تقاطعاً يرتب اختلافا في الأحكام المنظمة لعقد الإيجار . 
*أركان عقد الإيجار*

إن عقد الإيجار حتى يكون عقداً نافذاً له قوة إلزام يجب أن يتوفر على جملة من الأركان والتي تعتبر من أهم خصائص عقد الإيجار وهذه الأركان كما يلي :- ‌ أ- أهلية المتعاقدين 
ويستوجب القانون المدني العراقي أن يتوفر المتعاقدان على أهلية الأداء والبلوغ والعقل والرضا وان لا يشوب هذه الأهلية أي عارض من عوارض الأهلية كالجنون والعته والسفه وعدم البلوغ وسواها . ورتب القانون أثراً مهماً في حالة عدم توفر الأهلية الكاملة في احد العاقدين يتمثل بعدم سريان العقد بحقه وعلى وفق تفصيلات أوردها المشرع في القانون المدني العراقي رقم 40 لسنة 1951 المعدل وفي المواد (77-125) وتفصيلات خاصة بعقد الإيجار في المواد (723-730) مدني . ‌ب- العين المؤجرة أو الشيء المستأجر الذي ينتفع به المستأجر بين القانون العراقي محل عقد الإيجار بأنه العين المؤجرة والمنظم بموجب القواعد العامة المشار إليها في القانون المدني العراقي بالإضافة إلى ما تم تخصيصه في المواد (731-735) مدني والتي بينت إن من أهم الأركان هو المأجور أو العين المؤجرة والتي اشترطت فيها أن تكون ملكاً للمؤجر، كما عالجت في تلك المواد حالة تصرف الفضولي أو غير مالك العقار وان تكون هذه العين أو العقار مما يجوز التعاقد عليه، بالإضافة إلى أن قانون إيجار العقار قد حدد وخصص العقارات التي تخضع لإحكامه وقصرها على العقارات المبنية المؤجرة لأغراض السكن للعراقيين ضمن حدود أمانة بغداد والبلديات وعلى وفق أحكام الفقرة (أ) من البند (1) من المادة الأولى من قانون إيجار العقار رقم 87 لسنة 1979 المعدل . 
‌ج- الأجرة في العقد لتحديد مفهوم الأجرة لابد من عرض الأمر على وفق ما يلي :ـ 1. تعتبر الأجرة من أهم أركان عقد الإيجار وهي التي تضفي عليه صفة عقد الإيجار و بدونها لا يعتبر العقد عقد إيجار، وإنما يتصف بأوصاف أخرى، لذلك فان الأجرة تعرف بأنها (المال الذي يلتزم به المستأجر بدفعه للمؤجر في مقابل الانتفاع بالشيء المؤجر) ولابد إن تكون من الأموال القابلة للتدوال والجائز التعامل بها بموجب القوانين النافذة، وان كان الأغلب فيها النقود لكن يصح أن تكون من غير النقود حيث أن المال كان قد عرفته المادة 65 من القانون المدني العراقي رقم 40 لسنة 1951 المعدل بأنه (كل حق له قيمة مادية ) سواء كان الحق عيني أو شخصي، لذا يصح أن تكون الأجرة أموال غير نقدية بالإضافة إلى الإطلاق الذي وصفته المادة 736 من القانون المدني التي جعلت الأجرة أما أن تكون نقودا أو أي مال آخر ومن صور ذلك كالانتفاع بشيء آخر مقابل الانتفاع بالعين المؤجرة، بالإضافة إلى جواز أن تكون الأجرة بناء يقيمه المستأجر في العين المؤجرة ويصبح ملكا للمؤجر عند نهاية عقد الإيجار وهنا لابد من الإشارة والتنبيه إلى أن تلك الصورة تختلف عن إحكام عقد المساطحة التي تنظمها أحكام خاصة تختلف كثيرا عن عقد الإيجار لا مجال لذكرها في هذا المبحث، بالإضافة لما تقدم فان الأجرة يجب أن تكون حقيقية وليست شكلية فإذا ما اتصفت بما تقدم اختلف وصف العقد وأصبح عقد آخر . 2. أما عن تحديد الأجرة فإنها في الأصل تخضع لإرادة الطرفين عملا بقاعدة العقد شريعة المتعاقدين وان كل طرف حر بالتصرف بما يملك من حق له على أمواله سواء كان المالك أو المستأجر إلا انه لا يوجد ما يمنع من ترك تحديد الأجرة للعرف السائد، أما إذا لا يوجد مثل هذا العرف ولم يحددها المتعاقدان يتم اللجوء إلى تقدير اجر المثل ولابد من الانتباه إلى أن عدم ذكر الأجرة لا يعني انصراف نية الطرفين إلى عدم تحديد الأجرة أو إهمالها بمعنى عدم استيفائها، لان ذلك سيغبر من وصف العقد وعلى وفق ما أشرت إليه أنفا، لكن قانون إيجار العقار النافذ قد تدخل في تحديد الأجرة على خلاف القاعدة العامة ورسم المشرع طريق معين لاحتساب أجرة إيجار العقارات التي أصبحت مختصرة على العقارات المعدة للأغراض السكنية حصرا بعد التعديل الذي حصل في عام 1996حيث ذكرت المادة الرابعة من قانون إيجار العقار رقم 87 لسنة 1979 المعدل على ما يلي :ـ ((1-لا تزيد الأجرة السنوية للعقارات المشمولة بأحكام القانون على النسبتين الآتيتين:ـ أ-( 5%) خمس من المئة من القيمة الكلية في العقارات أو الشقق المعدة للسكن المؤجرة لهذا الغرض ب-( 7%) سبع من المئة من القيمة الكلية في العقارات او الشقق المؤجرة على شكل غرف للسكن)) وفي نص المادة المذكورة تفصيلات أخرى، وهذا التدخل من المشرع قد حدد من سلطان الإرادة لطرفي العقد إذ يرى البعض من فقهاء القانون انه تطور في صياغة عقد الإيجار ومنهم الدكتور عصمت عبد المجيد بكر الذي يرى إن هذا التطور قد أدى إلى أن يتطور عقد الإيجار من عقد قائم على الرضا والاختيار إلى عقد قائم على الجبر والإلزام بينما يراه آخرون تقييد لحرية طرفي العقد وانه قد جاء لمصلحة طرف دون آخر وان كانوا يبرروه لدواعي اقتصادية واجتماعية ، كما إن هذا المبدأ في تقييد حرية الطرفين في تحديد الأجرة لم يقتصر على المنظومة القانونية العراقية بل سبقتها في ذلك الكثير من التشريعات ولكنها كانت تمثل استثناء يزول بزوال المسبب له، ومنها بعض القوانين التي صدرت في فرنسا حيث دعت الظروف الاستثنائية إلى تدخل المشرع لوضع ضوابط معينة في تقدير الأجرة وذلك لغرض وضع حد أقصى لا يجوز تعديه أو مجاوزته وهذا ما يحدث فقط في ألازمات الاقتصادية التي تفاجئ المستأجرين اثر ارتفاع أثمان مواد البناء وارتفاع الأجر وانخفاض أسعار المحصولات وغيرها والتي كانت من نتاج الحروب حيث صدر قانون 9مارس سنة 1918 وقانون 31 ديسمبر سنة 1918 وقانون 24 ابريل سنة 1919 وغيرها من القوانين التي أحصاها العلامة الدكتور السنهوري في كتابة الموسوم عقد الإيجار . والمشرع المصري قد تدخل أيضا في تحديد سلطة وإرادة طرفي عقد الإيجار بالنسبة للعقارات المعدة للسكن ومنها القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1930 حول تقييد أجور المساكن وقرن سبب ذلك التشريع بحالة الحرب التي اندلعت وظهور الصعوبات في تشييد العقارات ثم صدر بعد ذلك القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1931 وغيرها من التشريعات . أما في المنظومة القانونية السورية لم يكن الأمر يختلف عن التشريعات المذكورة في أعلاه، حيث ابتدأت في أواخر الحرب العالمية الثانية تبرز في سورية أزمة للسكن. وبدت الحاجة ماسة إلى ضرورة تنظيم العلاقات الإيجارية، فصدر أول تشريع خاص يتناول موضوع الإيجارات بالقانون رقم /26/ تاريخ 29/12/1943. و بتاريخ 15/2/1949 صدر القانون رقم (464) الذي جاء في (19) مادة احتوت على تنظيم العلاقات الإيجاريه. وقد تضمن القانون تمديداً بقوة القانون للعقود الايجارية لمصلحة المستأجرين. كما تضمن انتقال العلاقة الايجارية بالخلافة من المستأجر إلى ورثته. وفي تاريخ 31/12/1950 صدر قانون جديد للإيجار بالرقم (63) وقد نظم لأول مرة جواز طلب تقدير بدل الإيجار قضائياً (التخمين). وبعدها صدر قانون الإيجار (المعمر) بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم (111) بتاريخ 11/2/1952. لذا ترى إن سلطان وإرادة المالك قد تعرضت إلى التقييد على خلاف الأصل في إن الناس مسلطون على أموالهم وتحت ذرائع وتبريرات شتى منها إن أزمة السكن وعدم توفر مساكن كافية اعتبرت من أهم أسباب توفير الحماية للمستأجر عل حساب المالك وتقييد حريته، وارى إن هذا التبرير غير منطقي حيث إن مسؤولية الدولة تجاه المواطن والشعب يجب أن تتحملها الحكومة التي تملك الموارد العامة للبلد لا أن تلقي تبعات ذلك على كاهل المالك الذي هو احد المواطنين من أبناء هذا الشعب، لذلك فان الأجرة ركن أساسي ومهم في عقد الإيجار . ‌د- المدة في العقد المدة ركن من أهم أركان العقد وخصوصاً الذي يتعلق بإيجار العقارات كالدور والشقق السكنية والمحلات والمصانع وما شابه ذلك وهذا الركن هو المدة ووجوده مفترض في العقد حتى لو لم يتم الاتفاق عليه حيث ينظمه حين ذاك القانون أو العرف، فالمدة هي الفترة الزمنية التي يستغرقها العقد وتترتب عليها آثار مهمة عند التنفيذ منها الالتزام بدفع الأجرة وإعادة المأجور وما يماثل ذلك من التزامات وكما تبين أعلاه من سعة النشاط الذي يغطيه هذا النوع من العقود فأن تحديد بداية وانتهاء المدة ورد بأكثر من صورة ففي بعض العقود يتأخر نفاذ العقد أي ( بداية المدة) على الرغم من إتمام التعاقد وأحيانا يكون النفاذ فوري وفي صورة أخرى تنهي المدة ويبقى العقد قائم ومرة ينتهي العقد قبل انتهاء المدة المحددة ومن ذلك ولغرض البيان والوضوح أورد شرحاً مبسطاً لمثل هذه الصورة على وفق أحكام القانون المدني العراقي رقم (40) لسنة (1951) المعدل وكما يلي:ـ 1. نصت المادة (739) من القانون المدني على إن العقد يبدأ من التاريخ المسمى مما يعني ان بعض العقود يتم الاتفاق على كل أركانها وشروطها إلا إنها تبدأ بعدة مدة محددة تسمى في العقد والمثال على ذلك إذا وقع العقد في 1/1/2000 إلا أن المدة تبدأ اعتباراً من 1/2/2000 فتكون بداية المدة المتفق عليها نافذة اعتباراً من ذلك التاريخ لا من تاريخ توقيع العقد، أو قد يكون تاريخ نفاذ العقد متعلق بشرط معين متى ما تحقق هذا الشرط تبدأ المدة المحددة ومثلنا على ذلك اتفاق المالك والمستأجر على كل مستلزمات العقد على إن تاريخ نفاذه يكون اعتبارا من نقل المستأجر من محافظة إلى المكان الذي يقع فيه العقار وهذا يسمى العقد المعلق على شرط واقف ونظمته أحكام المادة (288) من القانون المدني على أن يكون هذا الشرط غير مخالف للنظام العام والآداب وان ممكن الحدوث أي غير مستحيل وغير نتحقق أي أن لا يكون موجود في الحال لان هذا سيجعل من المدة نافذة على الفور ووفقاً لما بينته أحكام المواد (286-287) مدني، ومن الممكن أيضا أن تبدأ مدة العقد فور التعاقد وهو التنفيذ الفوري الذي لا تفصله أي فاصلة زمنية عن تاريخ التوقيع، وقد لا تتوفر أي حالة من الحالات المذكورة أنفا ولم ترد أي إشارة إلى تاريخ بداية احتساب المدة في العقد فان القانون اعتبرها نافذة اعتباراً من تاريخ التوقيع وفقا لما جاء في المادة (739) مدني. 2. أما فيما يتعلق بانتهاء المدة فأنها ترد على أكثر من وجه وكما يلي:- ‌أ- انتهاء العقد حين انتهاء المدة المحددة فيه فإذا العقدة نافذ لمدة سنة واحدة فانه ينتهي بانتهائها وتنتهي كل آثاره وفقاً لما جاء في حكم البند (1) من المادة (779) مدني، وفي ما يتعلق بالدور والشقق السكنية ومكاتب المحامين والمهندسين الاستشاريين وعيادات الأطباء فان المدة فيها غير محدد حتى وان اتفق على مدة محدد بل يمتد العقد بحكم القانون أي عند انتهاء تلك المدة المتفق عليها لا يلزم المستأجر بإخلاء العقار ولا يعيد تسليمه أو رده إلى المالك تأسيسا على ما جاء في نص المادة (الثالثة) من قانون إيجار العقار رقم (87) لسنة 1979 المعدل. ‌ب- تنتهي المدة المتفق عليها إلا إن الطرفين يتفقون على امتداد العقد لمدة جديدة مماثلة للسابقة أو تختلف عنها من حيث الطول والقصر وهذا ما يسمى (بالتمديد)، ولكن قد لا يتفقون إلا إن المستأجر يبقى في العقار بعلم وبدون أي معارضة من المالك فإننا أمام عقد جديد يتسم بذات مواصفات وأحكام العقد السابق ولكن دون تحديد للمدة وإنما تتحدد بمقدار الأجرة المدفوعة فإذا كانت لشهر واحد تكون المدة لشهر واحد ووفقا لحكم المادة (780) مدني وهذه الحالة تسمى (التجديد) الذي هو استبدال التزام سابق بالتزام جديد يختلف عنه في المحل والمصدر وكما أشارت إليه المواد (401-403) مدني. ‌ج- وقد ترد صور أخرى متفرقة ينتهي بها العقد قبل انتهاء المدة ومنها ما يلي:- 1. فسخ عقد الإيجار قبل انتهاء المدة المحددة عندما يحصل إخلال أو خرق من قبل أحد طرفي العقد يدفع الطرف الآخر إلى اللجوء إلى القضاء لإنهاء العقد بالحكم بفسخه على أن يقوم قبل ذلك بإنذاره بضرورة تنفيذ التزاماته التي أخل بها والمثل على ذلك عدم قيام المالك بتسليم العين المؤجرة إلى المستأجر أو امتناع المستأجر عن التسلم أو عدم دفعه الأجرة ووفقاً لحكم المادة 782 مدني. 2. وعندما يموت المستأجر في حالة كون شخصيته محل اعتبار، أي أن المستأجر أجر المحل لممارسة عمل يتعلق لصفة شخصية مثلاً إذا كان محامياً واتخذ العقار مكتباً لممارسة نشاطه فتكون صفته الشخصية كمحام الأساس في التعاقد أو إذا أصبح العقد يشكل أعباء أثقل من أن تتحملها مواردهم المالية أو أصبح أكثر مما تكون الحاجة إليه.ففي هذه الحالة يجوز إنهاء العقد قبل المدة المحددة في اصل العقد استثناءً من الشروط والقواعد العامة لان الأصل أن لا ينتهي العقد بموت (المستأجر) أو موت (المؤجر) وفقاً لحكم المواد (783-784) مدني. 3. إذا كان هناك اتفاق بين الطرفين أن يتم فسخ العقد إذا طرأت حاجة شخصية إلي المأجور (العقار) فينتهي العقد قبل انتهاء المدة المحددة على أن يكون وفق ضوابط وردت في حكم المادة (789( مدني. 
فهذه هي الصور التي ينتهي بها العقد قبل انتهاء المدة المحددة أو عند انتهائها على أن تراعى بعض المدد الزمنية في إنذار المستأجر قبل طلب تخلية العقار جاء ذكرها في المادة (741 ) مدني تتراوح بين الشهرين والخمسة عشر يوم، ولكن هناك عقود لا تنتهي بموعد ومدة محددة وإنما تكون المدة مفتوحة ما دام المستأجر (حي) ويستمر العقد خلال مدة حياته وذلك حينما ينص في العقد على إن المدة هي لمدة حياة المستأجر فتكون المدة مفتوحة والعقد قائم مادام المستأجر على قيد الحياة حتى وان امتد العقد لأكثر من ثلاثين عاماً لان العقد إذا كانت مدته أكثر من ثلاثين عاما يكون ملزماً للطرفين خلال هذه الفترة البالغة وما بعدها يجوز إنهائه بناء على طلب أحد الطرفين أي إذا كانت مدة العقد خمسون عاما ففي الثلاثين الأولى يكون لازما لكل الأطراف وبعد ذلك يجوز إنهائه بناء على إرادة أي طرف وهذا ما نصت عليه المادة (740) مدني. ومن الجدير بالملاحظة والاهتمام هناك نص في البند الثاني من المادة(740) مدني يتمثل في اعتبار العقد مستمراً لمدة حياة المستأجر ولا يجوز للمؤجر (المالك) أن يطلب إنهاء العقد وإخلاء العقار إذا ذكر في العقد بأن العقد يبقى ما بقى المستأجر يدفع الأجرة فيعتبر أنه قد تم التعاقد لمدة حياة المستأجر . وفي ما تقدم لاحظنا تنظيم عقد الإيجار في ظل القانون المدني النافذ إلا أن مدة العقد في إيجار العقارات المعدة لأغراض السكن لا تتقيد بالمدد المشار إليها في أعلاه ، بل تدخل المشرع وجعل مدة العقد مدة غير محددة ، حيث ورد في نص المادة (الثالثة ) من قانون إيجار العقار النافذ (( يمتد عقد الإيجار بعد انتهاء مدته ما دام المستأجر شاغلا العقار ومستمرا بدفع الأجرة ، طبقا لأحكام القانون مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة (14) من المادة السابعة عشر)) ، وفي هذه المادة قد وضع المشرع مبدأ الامتداد القانوني للعقد واعتبر هذا المبدأ من أهم مظاهر تطور عقد الإيجار الذي يتمتع المستأجر في ظله بحماية قانونية في مواجهة المؤجر ، بحيث يبقى منتفعا بالمأجور ما يشاء من المدة مادام قادرا على دفع الأجرة التي حددها الطرفان عند توقيع العقد ، ومن الجدير بالذكر إن أي تعديل على الأجرة حتى وان تم بالاتفاق بين الطرفين لا يعتد به ويحق للمستأجر أن يرجع إلى الاتفاق القديم الذي تم عند توقيع العقد وهناك تطبيقات قضائية كثيرة بهذا الخصوص وهذا التقييد قد اثر سلبا على قطاع الإسكان بامتناع المستثمر من الاستثمار في هذا القطاع وتراكمت السنين وزاد عدد أفراد الشعب مع بطئ النمو في القطاع الإسكاني. 
*الخلاصة*

ومن خلال ما تقدم الذي أوضحت فيه أركان وشروط عقد الإيجار ورؤية فقه الشريعة الإسلامية وفقه القانون تجاهه التي أرى إنها كانت ضرورية حتى أتمكن من الوصول إلى الفكرة والمقترح الذي سأوجزه في هذه الخلاصة ، ولاحظنا إن الأصل في الفقه القانوني وفقه الشريعة الإسلامية أن العقد محدد بمدته ولا يجبر المالك على القبول بما لم يتفق عليه وليس للمستأجر أن يبقى في المأجور أطول من المدة المتفق عليها وان العقد ملزم للطرفين وبموجب إحكامه وشروطه المتفق عليها ، لكن طبيعة التحولات الاجتماعية التي مرت على البلد وتعثر السياسة الإسكانية وطبيعة الأنظمة التي حكمت البلد خلال القرن الماضي وما رافقه من زيادة في نفوس السكان وأخطاء التنفيذ في المعالجة بالاعتماد على البناء الأفقي دون العمودي وهذه الظروف وغيرها على المشرع أو المتصدي لأي بحث لهذه المشكلة أن يراعيها ويأخذها بنظر الاعتبار ، وحيث إن الغاية من الإيجار الحصول على منفعة معينة تتمثل بالمردود المادي لمالك العقار أي بمنفعة العقار بالنسبة للمستأجر . وحيث أن الظروف الحالية لا تسمح للمستأجر بان يملك حق الخيار في الإيجار نتيجة لانعدام الوفرة في المساكن التي نجمت عن تخلف سياسات الأنظمة السابقة عن بناء الوحدات السكنية والاهتمام بقطاع السكن والذي بدوره أدى إلى تفاقم هذه ألازمة ومما ساهم فيها هي التشريعات الحالية التي قيدت المالك بقيود لا يقوى على كسرها فأعدمت فرص الاستثمار في قطاع الإسكان لان من يستثمر الأموال الطائلة يرجى منها مردود مادي يتناسب وحجم هذا الاستثمار لذلك ارى ان يتم تعديل القانون النافذ بان يكون لكل طرف من طرفي العقد سواء المالك او المستأجر ان يطلب من لجنة مشكلة من قاضي محكمة البداءة في منطقة العقار وعضوية ممثل عن التسجيل العقار ووزارة المالية وتقوم هذه اللجنة بناء على هذا الطلب بتقدير قيمة العقار وتحدد مقدار الأجرة ويكون قرارها هذا خاضع للطعن لدى جهة تحدد اما يمكن الاستئناف بصفتها التمييزية أو تشكل لجنة خاصة من عدد من الأعضاء برئاسة قاضي من الأصناف المتقدمة وعضوية بعض ذوي الاختصاص في تثمين العقارات ويكون قرارها قطعي ونهائي وعلى الطرفين الالتزام بذلك ومن يتخلف يتحمل التبعات القانونية حيث إن المالك إذا ما رفض استلام بدلات الإيجار المحددة بموجب قرار اللجنة للمستأجر أن يودعها لدى الكاتب العدل والمستأجر إذا رأى إنها مغالى فيها فللمالك أن يقيم دعوى تخلية أمام المحكمة المختصة وبذلك نكون قد لجأنا إلى لجنة حيادية قد تقاربنا من خط العدالة وليس العدالة المطلقة . 
*المصادر*

1. الشيخ سيد سابق ـ فقه السنة ـ الناشر دار الكتاب العربي بيروت ـ ج2 2. ابن نجيم المصري ـ البحر الرائق في شرح كنز الدقائق ـ دار الكتب العلمية المجلد السابع ـ الطبعة الأولى 1418 هـ 3. الحطاب الرعيني ـ مواهب الجليل ـ دار الكتب العلمية المجلد السابع ـ الطبعة الأولى 1418 هـ ـ تحقيق الشيخ زكريا عميرات 4. السيد محمد سعيد الحكيم ـ منهاج الصالحين ـ المجلد الثاني ـ الناشر دار الصفوة ـ الطبعة الأولى ـ 1996 5. محيى الدين النووي ـ روضة الطالبين ـ دار الكتب العلمية بيروت ـ ج4 6. الدكتور عبدالرزاق السنهوري ـ شرح القانون المدني في العقود ـ عقد الإيجار ـ دار الفكر للطباعة والنشر 7. الدكتور عصمت عبد المجيد بكر ـ إحكام تخلية المأجور – وزارة العدل ـ منشورات مركز البحوث القانونية ـ بغداد 1988 8. القاضي هادي عزيز علي ـ المبادئ القانونية في قضاء محكمة استئناف بغداد بصفتها التمييزية ـ إيجار العقار ـ مطبعة الزمان 9. حسن عداي الدجيلي ـ شرح قانون إيجار العقار ـ الطبعة الأولى 1983 10. المحامي سعد خليل الراضي – شرح قانون إيجار العقار رقم 87 لسنة 1979 ـ الطبعة الأولى ـ 1983 11. المحامي مروان يوسف صباغ ـ المؤثرات القانونية في الأبعاد الاقتصادية والاجتماعية لمشكلة السكن في سورية ـ شبكة المعلومات الدولية 
المصدر هنا

----------


## هيثم الفقى

هل يجوز توقيف الكفيل بموجب القوانين النافذة ؟ القاضي/ سالم روضان الموسوي 
القانون هو وسيلة المجتمع لصيانة حقوقه وحقوق أفراده من الخرق والتجاوز ، ومن أهداف القانون حماية الحقوق وتنظيم العلاقات بين أفراد المجتمع لتامين المساواة في ما بينهم لكن وفي بعض الأحيان يحصل خرق لقوانين المجتمع من قبل الأفراد . فيكون للقانون دور في ردع ذلك المتجاوز على حقوق الآخرين من خلال فرض العقوبات والجزاءات التي حددتها منظومة القوانين الجزائية والعقابية ونظرا للطبيعة الإنسانية للقانون من خلال أهدافه الإصلاحية والتنظيمية المعلنة في سائر الدول والبلدان فانه قد ميز بين الأفعال من حيث طبيعتها وجسامتها وقرر العقوبات على مرتكب تلك الأفعال تبعا لنوع الجريمة المرتكبة مع الأخذ بالحسبان الجانب الإصلاحي لسلوك الجاني والسياسة التشريعية في العراق اعتمدت ذلك الأسلوب في التعامل مع الأفراد وتم منح القضاء السلطة في إمكانية إخلاء سبيل المتهم بكفالة مالية أو شخصية ضامنة في بعض الجرائم التي لا ترقى إلى مستوى الخطورة التي يخشى منها إلحاق الضرر أو الأذى بالآخرين . والكفالة اسم مشتق من الجذر كفل وتعريفه في اللغة ( الكفل : الضعف . قال تعالى : ( يؤتكم كفلين من رحمته ) . ويقال : إنه النصيب . وذو الكفل : اسم نبى من الانبياء عليهم السلام ، وهو من الكفالة . والكفل : الذي لا يثبت على ظهور الخيل والكفيل : الضامن . يقال : كفلت به كفالة ، وكفلت عنه بالمال لغريمه .) أما في الاصطلاح الفقهي فقد وردت جملة من التعريفات لفقهاء المسلمين منها ما يلي (الكفالة ، فعلى ضربين : أحدهم : كفالة اقتضاها عقد ، والأخر : كفالة قهر . فأما التي بالعقد ، فإن تكفل برجل بوجهه إلى أجل معلوم . فإن جاء الأجل ولم يأت به بنفسه ، حبسه ليجئ به أو يخرج مما عليه . وأما التي بالقهر فعلى ضربين : أحدهما : أن يخلي غريما من يد مطالبه ، أو قاتلا من يد أولياء الدم . فإن كان غريما فحكم المخلي له حكم الكفيل المتبرع . وإذا كان قاتلا وجب على من خلاه الدية أو تسليم القاتل) كما عرفها فقيه آخر بأنها (عبارة عن التعهد والالتزام لشخص بإحضار من له حق عليه مؤجلا أو معجلا ، أو بإحضار شئ آخر كالأعيان المضمونة والظاهر أن الكفالة عبارة عن نفس التعهد والالتزام بإحضار شخص أو عين ، كما ذكرنا . والعقد الذي ذكروه في مقام التعريف إن كان المراد به ألفاظ الإيجاب والقبول ، فهو سبب وآلة لإنشاء الكفالة لا أنها عين الكفالة ، والحال في الإيجاب والقبول فيها كحالهما في سائر عناوين المعاملات من البيع والصلح والرهن والإجارة وغيرها ، من أنهما أسباب لها لا أنها عين المسببات وتلك العناوين . وعلى كل فالأمر فيها سهل بعد وضوح المقصود ، وما هو المهم في المقام ، أي معنى الكفالة التي هي موضوعة للأحكام) والكفالة على عدة أنواع منها ما ذكر في معجم الفقهاء (الكفالة : الضمان وهي ضم ذمة الكفيل إلى ذمة الاصيل في المطالبة بالحق ، وهي على أنواع . منها كفالة بالنفس : ككفالة شخص بالعودة إلى السجن . كفالة بالمال : كالكفالة بأداء ثمن السلعة التي اشتراها دينا ، الكفالة بالتسليم : كالكفالة بتسليم العين المؤجرة حين انتهاء مدة الاجارة ، والكفالة بتسليم الولد حين انتهاء مدة الحضانة . الكفالة المنجزة : وهي الكفالة التي لم تعلق بزمان معين ، ولا تكون مضافة إلى المستقبل . - الكفالة المعلقة : وهي الكفالة التي علقت على زمن ، أو علقت على تصرف معين) كما ورد تعريف آخر تحت عنوان سند الكفالة( والذي يمضيه المتهم والكافل ويشترط فيه على الاول أن يحضر للمحاكمة عند الطلب وعلى الثاني أن يضمن حضوره أو يلزم بدفع معين من المال جزاء له إذا تخلف المذكور عن الحضور ) ولم يقتصر الأمر على الفقه الإسلامي بل ان القانون الروماني أشار إلى ان (حق الكفيل قبل أن يدفع ما على المدين ( المقصر ) أن يحل محله في العلاقة تجاه الدائن لينتفع بها إلى أقصى حد مستطاع) أما في القانون العراقي فقد افرد المشرع العراقي الباب الخامس من القانون المدني رقم 40 لسنة 1951 وفي المواد (1007ـ1047) وبقدر تعلق الأمر بالكفالة موضع البحث فان القنون المدني أشار وبشكل منفرد وصريح إلى الكفالة بالنفس في الفرع الثالث من الفصل الأول من الباب الباب الخامس وفي المواد (1017ـ1019) وعرف الكفالة بالنفس بان مضمونها (هو إحضار المكفول به فان اشترط في الكفالة تسليمه في وقت معين يجبر الكفيل على إحضاره وتسليمه للمكفول له في هذا الوقت ان طلبه.فان احضره يبرأ من الكفالة وان لم يحضره جاز للمحكمة ان تقضي على الكفيل بغرامة تهديدية ما لم يظهر عجزه وعدم اقتداره على إحضار المكفول به) ونرى من خلال ذلك ان الكفالة هي عقد بين الكفيل والمكفول له المتمثل بالسلطات القضائية أو التنفيذية التي يكون الموقوف متعلق لها بمقتضى قضية جزائية وان هذا العقد يجب ان يتوفر على كافة شروطه القانونية ومنها أهلية التعاقد والتراضي والمحل والسبب وغيرها مما يوجب القانون لإكمالها، لذلك قان أركان تلك الكفالة تتضمن الكفيل والمكفول والجهة الصادرة لمصلحتها الكفالة ومبلغ الكفالة ونظرا لأهمية الكفيل بين هذه الأركان أتصدى إلى بيان المركز القانون للكفيل وعلى وفق مما يلي :. 
ان مفهوم الكفيل بموجب الأحكام القانونية يتمثل بكونه الذي يقدم أمواله ضمان لالتزام معين يلتزم به المكفول فإذا لم ينفذه يكون الكفيل حينئذ ملزما بتقديم المبلغ المحدد في صك الكفالة إلى الجهة التي تطالب بإحضار المكفول ويجب ان بكون متمتع بالأهلية الكاملة وان لا يكون قد أصابه عارض يمنع توفر تلك الأهلية أثناء الانعقاد ، أما أهم الآثار التي تترتب على ذلك هو أداء الكفيل لمبلغ الكفالة إلى الجهة المستفيدة أو صاحبة المصلحه في الكفالة ولا اثر قانوني سوى ذلك على وفق أحكام القواعد العامة للقانون المدني ، لكن اذا لم يتمكن الكفيل من إحضار المكفول في قضايا الجزاء، فهل يعد فعله هذا مخالفة لأحكام القوانين العقابية والجزائية ويقع تحت طائلة العقاب أم له أحكاما خاصة تنظم تلك الكيفية . 
والإجابة على ذلك نراها في أحكام المادة 119 من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية رقم 23 لسنة 1971 المعدل والتي تضمنت اربع فقرات ففي الفقرة (آ) رسمت آلية الحكم على الكفيل أو المتهم الذي يتعهد بشخصه لضمان حضوره أمام السلطة التحقيقة لقاء مبلغ تحدده المحكمة المختصة ولم يوف بذلك وفي الفقرة (ب) أوردت نصا (يتضمن منح المحكمة السلطة في حبس الكفيل لمدة لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر في حالة واحدة عندما لا تكفي أموال الكفيل لاستيفاء مبلغ الكفالة أو انه امتنع عن بيان تسوية مقبولة) وفي الفقرتين الأخريين تطرق النص إلى كيفية مصادرة المبلغ وكيفية إعادته عند الإفراج عن الكفيل أو الحكم ببراءته، وفي كل الأحوال يكون أمر هذا التحصيل من اختصاص محكمة الجنح وللمحكمة سلطة تقديرية في استحصال كامل المبلغ أو بعضه والمعيار في تلك العملية هي الظروف الشخصية والموضوعية التي تحيط بالكفيل كما لها ان تعفيه اذا تحقق لديها ما يفيد إلى حدوث أمر اضطراري لا يقوى على تفاديه الكفيل بالإضافة إلى إمكانية تقسيطه على شكل أقساط لمدة لا تتجاوز السنة الواحدة مع وجود تفصيلات أخرى تخضع لسلطان وتقدير المحكمة وفي المادة 120 من القانون المذكور بين بان الإجراءات تتوقف ضد الكفيل اذا توفى المتهم وهذا يبين بوضوح ان الكفالة هي بمحورها ومضمونها وسيلة تهديد لإجبار الكفيل على إحضار المتهم أمام السلطات وان مبلغ الكفالة المحكوم به لا يمنح إلى المشتكي وإنما إلى خزينة الدولة تحت باب الغرامة التي هي إحدى أنواع العقوبات الوارد ذكرها في المادة (22) من قانون العقوبات العراقي رقم 111 لسنة 1969 المعدل ، لكن مما يجب ان نتوقف عنده هو اذا ما صدر قرار بحبس الكفيل، وهنا القرار من اختصاص محكمة الجنح فقط وان قاضي التحقيق لا يملك سلطة التوقيف تجاه الكفيل إطلاقا ولا حتى ان يكفله عن إخلاله بالالتزام الوارد بالكفالة، والسؤال هو هل تسقط عقوبة الحبس المشار إليها في الفقرة (ب) من المادة 119 أصول محاكمات أم تبقى اذا قام الكفيل بدفع مبلغ الكفالة المحكوم بها ، أرى ان الجواب يكون بإسقاط العقوبة لان التزام الكفيل بموجب الأحكام النافذة لا يتعدى كونه التزاما ماليا وتخضع طرق تحصيله لأحكام قانون التنفيذ رقم 45 لسنة 1980 المعدل وهذا يقودنا إلى القول ان الكفيل لا يجوز توقيفه إطلاقا اذا لم يتمكن من إحضار مكفوله سواء كان عن عمد أم لأمر خارج عن أرادته حيث ان التوقيف يجب ان يتأسس على نص عقابي نافذ عملا بأحكام القاعدة الفقهية ( لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص أو بناء على نص ) وان الاتجاه بخلاف ذلك يمثل خرقا لحقوق الفرد التي ضمنها الدستور وصانتها القوانين النافذة . 
ومن خلال هذا الطرح ندعو كل أصحاب العلاقة بموضوع الكفلاء إلى مراعاة ذلك ونلاحظ من خلاله بعض التطبيقات القضائية ان الكفيل يتم توقيفه ويبقى موقوفا لمدد متفاوتة من دون ان تراعى أحكام المادة 119 من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية والتي يعدها بعضهم السند القانوني لتوقيف الكفيل وهي التي لم يرد فيها نص يعدها جريمة معاقبا عليها . 
ودعوتنا تلك هي إلى العمل وفق ما جاءت به الأحكام القانونية في القوانين العراقية النافذة التي تهدف إلى صيانة حق المجتمع والفرد علما ان هذا الموضوع ليس وليد الظروف الحلية أو ان تطبيقاته في الوقت الراهن بل على العكس كان العمل به في الفترة التي سبقت أحداث عام 2003 بشكل أوسع واكبر وانتهكت فيه الحقوق الدستورية للمواطن . 
المصادر 
الاية 28 سورة الحديد الصحاح - الجواهري ج 5 ص 1810 : المراسم العلوية- سلار بن عبد العزيز ص 203 القواعد الفقهية - السيد البجنوردى ج 6 ص 150 معجم لغة الفقهاء- محمد قلعجي ص 382 المعجم القانوني - حارث سليمان الفاروقي ج 1 ص 69 المصدر السابق ص 79 القانون المدني العراقي رقم 40 لسنة 1951 المعدل قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية العراقي رقم 23 لسنة 1971 المعدل 
المصدر هنا

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
لتعميم الفائدة وللمقارنة بين احكام الصلح في القانون العراقي وما اشار اليه الباحث في القانون التونسي في مقالةالصلح الجزائي في تونس 
وهذه مفالة مبسطة نشرت في العديد من الصحف المحلية في عام 2001 مع التقدير 
*أحكام الصلح في قضايا الجزاء* 
تطور الحياة وسعة آفاقها أدى إلى تشعب العلاقات بين أفراد المجتمع ، وهذا أدى بدوره إلى حصول تقاطع بين المصالح الشخصية لكل فرد تجاه الآخر من ابن جلدته ، مما دعا المنظومة الاجتماعية تحت حاجة فض المنازعات إلى إيجاد سبل ووسائل تجيز وتحقق ذلك الغرض على أشكال مختلفة وبمسميات متباينة ، لكن من أفضل السبل والوسائل التي يتم فيها حسم النزاع ، طريق الصلح بين المتخاصمين ، ذلك الطريق الذي يعتبر سيد الأحكام لأنه يحظى بموافقة ورضا الطرفين على عكس ما قد يحدث من حسم في مجالس وهيئات القضاء على مختلف أطيافها . 
والمنظومة القانونية العراقية كبقية مثيلاتها في العالم التفتت إلى هذا المسعى ونظمته بموجب قواعد قانونية آمره ملزمة وترتب آثار مهمة في حسم النزاع وفض الخصومة ، حيث أشار قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية رقم 23 لسنة 1971 المعدل وقانون العقوبات رقم 111 لسنة 1969 المعدل إلى جملة أحكام تنظم تلك الحالة وبيان الكيفية التي يتم فيها الصلح الذي يرتب اثر قانوني تجاه الأطراف ، ولغرض بيان أحكامه وشروطه أتقدم بالشرح المبسط وعلى وفق ما يأتي :- 5. الصلح في اللغة هو تصالح القوم بينهم والصلح السلم على وفق ما جاء في لسان العرب لابن منظور باب صلح ، أما في الاصطلاح فهو فض الخصومة والنزاع وقد أشارت إليه كتب الفقه الإسلامي وتوسعت فيه كثيراً وبينت بأنه عقد لرفع النزاع وإنهاء الخصومة . 6. أما الأحكام القانونية التي تعالج موضوعه فقد وردت في المواد (194-198) من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية ، وقد بين القانون للصلح جملة شروط يجب توفرها حتى يرتب أثره القانوني منها ما يلي :- ‌أ- أن يتم قبول الصلح بموجب قرار قاضي التحقيق أو المحكمة . ‌ب- أن يطلب المشتكي أو المجني عليه أو من يقوم مقامه قانوناً كالوكيل الذي يملك حق إجراء المصالحة وقبول الصلح ويكون هذا الحق مثبت بشكل صريح وواضح في صك الوكالة . ‌ج- أن تكون الدعوى من الدعاوى أو القضايا التي لا يجوز تحريكها إلا بناءً على شكوى المجني عليه أو المشتكي ، والعبرة في ذلك إن بعض الجرائم لا يتعدى أثرها طرفي العلاقة مما تكون المصلحة في قبول الصلح وحسم النزاع أفضل من الاستمرار في التحقيق والمحاكمة وهذه القضايا كانت قد حددتها المادة (3) من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية وكما يلي :- ‌د- زنا الزوجية أو تعدد الزوجات خلافاً لقانون الأحوال الشخصية . ‌ه- جرائم القذف والسب والشتم وإفشاء الأسرار والتهديد أو الإيذاء إذا لم تكن الجريمة قد وقعت على موظف مكلف بخدمة عامة . ‌و- جرائم السرقة أو الاغتصاب ، والمقصود هنا اغتصاب السندات أو الأموال ، خيانة الأمانة ، الاحتيال ، على أن يكون الجاني أما زوجاً للمجني عليه أو أحد أصوله أو أحد فروعه ولا تتعلق بمحجوزات تمت بموجب قرارات قضائية أو إدارية . ‌ز- إتلاف الأموال أو تخريبها عدا أموال الدولة ولم تقترن بأي ظرف مشدد . ‌ح- انتهاك حرمة المسكن والجرائم المتعلقة بالدخول في ارض الغير الزراعية أو المهيأة للزراعة . ‌ط- رمي الأحجار أو الأشياء الأخرى على وسائط النقل أو البيوت أو ما شابه ذلك . ‌ي- الجرائم الأخرى التي ينص عليها القانون باعتبارها ممن لا تقام فيها الشكوى إلا بناء على شكوى المجني عليه وهذه الالتفاته من المشرع احترازية حيث إن تطور الحياة يلقي بظلاله على المجتمع مما يدعوا المشرع إلى إصدار تشريع يتعلق بأحكام إقامة الشكوى ، لذلك لم يتم غلق الباب تجاه مثل هذه الحالات . ولم يطلق المشرع العراقي اليد للمواطن بالمصالحة بل حدده بشرط قبول المحكمة لهذا الصلح وعلى وفق ما يأتي :- يقبل الصلح دون موافقة القاضي أو المحكمة إذا كان فعل المتهم لا يتعدى الحد الأقصى لعقوبته المنصوص عليها في القانون بالحبس لمدة سنة أو كانت العقوبة الغرامة . أما إذا كانت العقوبة التي حددها القانون لفعل المتهم أكثر من سنة واحدة فلا يجوز قبول الصلح إلا بموافقة القاضي أو المحكمة التي تنظر في الدعوى . 
وقد بين القانون إن بعض الأفعال لا يتم الصلح فيها إلا بموافقة القاضي أو المحكمة حتى وان كانت عقوبتها اقل من سنة واحدة ومنها التي تتعلق بجرائم التهديد والإيذاء وأتلاف الأموال . 
ومن خلال هذا العرض نرى إن الصلح في بعض أوصافه موقوف على قبول المحكمة أو القاضي له ، ومما تجدر الإشارة إليه إن المشرع لم يبين الطريق الذي من الممكن أن يسلكه طالب الصلح فيما إذا رفضت المحكمة ذلك الصلح ، واعتبره هذا القرار من الأمور التي لا يجوز الطعن فيها ، ونرى إن ترك الأمر على شاكلته غير مبرر يستوجب المعالجة بفتح الأفق نحو رسم طريق خاص لقبول الطعن في ذلك القرار حتى نقطع سبيل الظن الذي قد ينصرف إلى ذهن المواطن تجاه المحكمة التي لا يمكن أن نعصمها عن الخطأ الغير مقصود ، وبذات الوقت نوفر القناعة تجاه ذوي العلاقة حول مشروعية القرار وانسجامه مع النصوص القانونية النافذة 
[/align]
المصدر هنا

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
باسم الشعب مجلس الرئاسة قرار رقم (18) بناءً على ما أقره مجلس النواب طبقًا لأحكام المادة (61/ أولاً) من الدستور وإستنادًا إلى أحكام الفقرة (خامسة/ أ) من المادة مئة وثمانٍ وثلاثين من الدستور. قرر مجلس الرئاسة بجلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ / / 2007 
أصدر القانون الآتي: رقم (19) لسنة 2007 
قانون العقوبات العسكري الفصل الأول سريان القانون المادة _1_ (أولاًَ) تسري أحكام هذا القانون على: أ- منتسبي القوات المسلحة العراقية المستمرين بالخدمة. ب- طلاب الكلية العسكرية أو المدارس أو المعاهد الخاصة بالجيش. ج- الضباط المتقاعدين والمطرودين ونواب الضباط وضباط الصف والجنود المتخرجين أو المطرودين أو المتسرحين من الجيش أو من أي قوة عسكرية أخرى إذا كان ارتكاب الجريمة قد تم أثناء الخدمة. د- الأسرى في ما يتعلق بالجرائم التي تُرتكب من قبلهم في المعتقلات. 
(ثانيا) يقصد بالتعابير التالية لأغراض هذا القانون ما يأتي: أ- الضابط، العسكري من رتبة ملازم فما فوق ويعتبر الإمام في حكم الضابط. ب- النائب الضابط، وكيل أو وكيل أول أو مؤهل أو مؤهل أول. ج- ضابط الصف، كل رئيس عرفاء سرية أو عريف سرية أو عريف أو نائب عريف أو جندي أول. د- الجندي، كل شخص استخدم في الجيش العراقي أو في أي قوة عسكرية تشكل من حين لآخر ضمن القوات المسلحة العراقية. هـ- الجيش ويقصد بالجيش القوات البرية والبحرية والجوية. و- القطعة ويقصد بالقطعة كل وحدة تكون قيد إمرة ضابط. 
المادة _2_ أولاً- النفير هو دعوة المكلفين في الاحتياط بعضهم أو كلهم إلى الخدمة في الجيش عند حصول إعتداء خارجي ويشمل الحركات الفعلية. ثانيا- يبتدئ النفير المنصوص عليه في البند (أولاً) من هذه المادة من تاريخ صدور الأمر المكتوب بجعل الجيش كله أو بعضه في حالة نفير إلى تاريخ صدور الأمر بإلغاء هذه الحالة. ثالثا- تعتبر في حالة نفير مغادرة الطائرات والسفن الحربية جمهورية العراق وقت السلم إلى حين عودتها إلى قاعدة من القواعد. 
المادة_3_ تعد الجرائم المشمولة بأحكام هذا القانون التي يرتكبها العسكريون في البلاد الأجنبية عند وجودهم في قوة عسكرية أو التي يرتكبها العسكري الذي التحق بوظيفة رسمية إلى تلك البلاد عند قيامه بواجبه أو الطالب الذي يوفد أو يلتحق في بعثة دراسية، مرتكبة في العراق في حالة عدم محاكمتهم في تلك البلاد. 
المادة_4_ تكون محاكمة الأسير العراقي أمام المحاكم العسكرية بموجب أحكام هذا القانون ووفقًا لأحكام إتفاقيات جنيف الخاصة بأسرى الحرب. 
المادة_5_ أولا - تعد الجرائم المرتكبة على العسكري المنتمي إلى جيش الدولة المتحالفة عند القيام بالواجبات العسكرية المشتركة كأنها مرتكبة على العسكري العراقي عندما تكون تلك الدولة قد عقدت اتفاقًا على المقابلة بالمثل مع جمهورية العراق. ثانيًا – يقصد بالعسكري، كل من اتخذ العسكرية مهنة له ويشمل ذلك المكلف بخدمة العلم بعد إقرار قانون الخدمة العسكرية. 
المادة_6_ تُعَد جميع القطعات العسكرية والطائرات والسفن الحربية في مجابهة مع العدو منذ شروعها في اتخاذ الإستحضارات بغية إعلان النفير والاصطدام. 
المادة_7_ يقصد بالتعابير التالية لإغراض هذا القانون ما يأتي: أولاً – العدو كل دولة أو جهة ترفع السلاح ضد جمهورية العراق ويشمل ذلك الفرد و العصابة المسلحة. ثانيًا- المسلح، حالة حمل السلاح لمقتضيات الخدمة أو حالة التجمع مسلحًا بإمرة آمر أو إشرافه للشروع في الخدمة. ثالثًا- الخدمة، قيام المأمور بواجب عسكري معين معلوم أو تنفيذًا من آمر. رابعًا- المأمور، هو الشخص المكلف بالقيام بالخدمة المنصوص عليها في البند (ثالثًا) من هذه المادة. خامسًا- الآمر، الشخص الحائز سلطة الإمرة بإعتبار نفوذ الأمر. المادة_8_ يعد ظرفًا مشددًا الفعل المرتكب في حالة تجمع الأفراد إذا وقع أمام (3) ثلاثة أشخاص عسكريين في الأقل، باستثناء الفاعل والشريك والآمر والأعلى رتبة، مجتمعين لغرض أداء خدمة عسكرية. 
المادة_9_ يقصد بالتعابير التالية لأغراض هذا القانون ما يأتي: أولاً- الحارس، العسكري المسلح المعين في محل لتوطيد الأمن أو المحافظة عليه أو الضبط أو الترصد وفق أوامر معينة في السلم أو النفير. ثانيًا- الخفر، وجود عسكري مسلح أو أكثر تحت إمرة آمر للمقاصد المنصوص عليها في البند (أولا) من هذه المادة في السلم أو النفير. ثالثا- الدورية، العسكري المسلح السيار القائم بوظيفة في منطقة معينة للمقاصد المنصوص عليها في البند (أولا) من هذه المادة في السلم أو النفير. 
الفصل الثاني أنواع العقوبات المادة_10_ تقسم العقوبات إلى : أولا- العقوبات الأصلية هي: أ- الإعدام: إماتة الشخص المحكوم عليه بها رميًا بالرصاص ويتم التنفيذ إستنادًا إلى القانون أصول المحاكمات العسكري في الشخص العسكري رقم ( ) لسنة 2007 وقانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية رقم (23) لسنة 1971 ب- السجن المؤبد: السجن لمدة عشرين سنة. ج- السجن الموقت: السجن أكثر من خمس سنوات إلى خمس عشرة سنة. د- الحبس الشديد: الحبس أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر إلى خمس سنوات. هـ- الحبس البسيط: الحبس لمدة من أربع وعشرين ساعة إلى ثلاثة اشهر. و- الغرامة. ز- حجز الثكنة. 
ثانيًا- العقوبات التبعية وهي: أ- فسخ العقد. ب- الطرد. ج- الإخراج. د- الإحالة على قائمة نصف الراتب. هـ - الحرمان من القدم. 
المادة_11_ أولا:- أ- في الجرائم المعاقب عليها بموجب أحكام هذا القانون بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات يجوز أن يحكم على الضابط العسكري بالغرامة أو بحرمان القدم بدلا من عقوبة الحبس المقررة قانونًا إذا وجدت أسباب مخففة لذلك على أن تذكر تلك الأسباب في القرار. ب- يقصد بحرمان القدم تزيد المدة الصغرى المعينة قانونا لترقية الضابط بقدر مدة الحكم ولا يجوز الحكم بهذه العقوبة مدة تزيد على سنتين. 
ثانيًا- لا تطبق أحكام البند (أولاً) من هذه المادة على الجرائم المخلة بالشرف. 
المادة_12_ حجز الثكنة ويفرض على: أولا- الضابط ونائب الضابط وضابط الصف والجندي. ثانيا- يجوز الحكم على الضابط بحجز الثكنة مدة لا تزيد على (15) خمس عشرة يوم. ثالثا- يجوز الحكم على الجندي وضابط الصف ونائب الضابط بحجز الثكنة مدة لا تزيد على (30) ثلاثين يومًا. رابعا- لا يجوز الحكم على الطالب العسكري سواء في كلية أم معهد أو مركز أم مدرسة بعقوبة حجز الثكنة بمنزلة عقوبة إنضباطية . 
المادة_13_ عند الحكم على الضابط أو نائب الضابط أو ضابط الصف أو الجندي بحجز الثكنة يترتب على ذلك ما يأتي: أولاً- عدم الإعفاء من القيام بواجباته في دائرته أو الثكنة أو ميدان العرض أو أي محل آخر. ثانيًا- عدم السماح له بالذهاب إلى أي مكان ما بعد انتهاء الواجبات. ثالثًا- عدم السماح له بمقابلة الزوار إلا إذا كانت الزيارة من مقتضيات الواجب. 
المادة_14_ يستحق العسكري المحكوم عليه بحجز الثكنة رواتبه ومخصصاته. 
المادة_15_ أولا_ يجب الحكم بالطرد أو فسخ العقد عند فرض إحدى العقوبات الآتية: أ- الإعدام. ب- الحكم عن جريمة ماسة بأمن الدولة الداخلي والخارجي وجرائم الإرهاب. ج- السجن لمدة أكثر من خمس سنوات د- الحكم عن جريمة اللواط أو الإغتصاب. هـ - تخلف أحد شروط التعيين. ثانيا- يجوز الحكم بالطرد أو فسخ عند الحكم بالحبس مدة تقل عن خمس سنوات. 
المادة_16_ يترتب على عقوبة الطرد الآثار التالية من دون الحاجة إلى النص عليها في قرار الحكم: أولاً- فقدان الرتبة العسكرية . ثانيًا- استرداد الأوسمة والأنواط في حالة إدانته عن جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو ماسّة بأمن الدولة الداخلي والخارجي. ثالثًا- عدم جواز إعادة تعيينه في الجيش بصفة ضابط أو نائب ضابط أو ضابط صف أو موظف أو في الأجهزة الأمنية الأخرى 
المادة _17_ أولا- يجب الحكم بعقوبة الإخراج عند الحكم بعقوبة الحبس مدة تزيد على سنة. ثانيا- يجوز الحكم بعقوبة الإخراج عند الحكم بعقوبة الحبس مدة تقل عن سنة. 
المادة_18_ تترتب على عقوبة الإخراج الآثار التالية دون حاجة إلى النص عليها في قرار الحكم: أولا- فقدان الرتبة والوظيفة العسكرية . ثانيا- عدم جواز إعادة تعينه بصفة ضابط أو موظف في الجيش. 
المادة_19_ يعد مخرجًا من الجيش الضابط الذي حكم عليه من محكمة غير عسكرية عن جريمة ارتكبها بعد نفاذ هذا القانون بالحبس مدة تزيد على (1) سنة واحدة على كل من أدين بجريمة مخلة بالشرف أو لتقديم أي نوع من أنواع المساعدة لأفعال الإرهاب أو الجرائم الماسة بأمن الدولة الداخلي والخارجي واكتسب الحكم درجة البتات. 
المادة_20_ أولا- يجب الحكم بالحرمان من الرتبة أو الدرجة عند الحكم بعقوبة الحبس مدة تزيد على سنة. ثانيا- يجوز الحكم بالحرمان من الرتبة أو الدرجة عند الحكم بعقوبة الحبس مدة تقل عن سنة. 
المادة_21_ أولا- يترتب على الحكم بحرمان المحكوم عليه من الرتبة أو الدرجة تنزيل رتبته أو درجته إلى رتبة أو درجة أدنى واحدة مع حرمانه من جميع الحقوق التي اكتسبها عن تلك الرتبة أو الدرجة من دون الحاجة إلى النص عليها في الحكم. ثانيا- يحتفظ المحكوم عليه بحقوقه التقاعدية في راتب التقاعد والمكافأة المقررة بموجب القانون ورواتب الإجازات الاعتيادية التي يستحقها للدرجة التي انزل إليها. 
المادة_22_ أولاً- يعتبر مطرودًا من الجيش من حكم عليه من محكمة غير عسكرية عن جريمة ماسة بأمن الدولة الداخلي أو الخارجي أو جرائم الإرهاب أو جرائم اللواط أو الاغتصاب أو تم الحكم علية بالسجن مدة تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات في الجرائم الأخرى ارتكبها بعد نفاذ هذا القانون واكتسب الحكم درجة البتات. ثانياً- عند الحكم على العسكري من محكمة غير عسكرية بعقوبة تستوجب أو تجيز تطبيق إحدى العقوبات التبعية المنصوص عليه في البند (ثانيًا) من المادة (10) من هذا القانون يجب إحالته إلى محكمة عسكرية لإصدار الحكم عليه بهذه العقوبة وفقًا للقانون. 
المادة_23_ إذا كانت الجريمة الأصلية تستوجب أو تجيز تطبيق إحدى العقوبات التبعية المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون فيجب تطبيقها في حالة الشروع. 
المادة_24_ أولا- إذا كون الأمر الصادر لتنفيذ واجب عسكري جريمة فتترتب المسؤولية الجزائية عن هذه الجريمة على الأمر. ثانيا- يعد الأدنى رتبةَ شريكًا في ارتكاب الجريمة في إحدى الحالات الآتية: أ- إذا تجاوز حدود الأمر الصادر إليه. ب- إذا علم إن الأمر الذي تلقاه يقصد به ارتكاب جريمة عسكرية أو مدنية. 
المادة_25_ يعتبر المجرم عائدًا إذا إرتكب جريمة عسكرية من نوع الجريمة العسكرية التي ارتكبها سابقًا ويشترط أن يكون الحكمان السابق واللاحق قد صدرا من محكمة عسكرية ولا تعتبر المخالفات الإضباطية أساسًا للعود. 
المادة_26_ للمحاكم العسكرية تنفيذ العقوبات وإيقافها في إحدى الحالات الآتية: أولا- إذا حكم على عسكري بعقوبة سالبة للحرية لإرتكاب جريمة عسكرية وكان هذا العسكري قد سبق الحكم عليه من المحاكم المدنية وأوقف تنفيذ العقوبة من اجلها فعلى المحكمة العسكرية أن تأمر بتنفيذ العقوبتين بالتعاقب إذا كانت نوع الجريمة نفسها التي سبق وأن حكم عليها. ثانيا- إذا حكم على عسكري بعقوبة سالبة للحرية لارتكاب جريمة عسكرية أوقف تنفيذها وارتكب جريمة عسكرية أخرى فيجب في هذه الحالة تنفيذ العقوبتين بالتعاقب. ثالثا- إذا ارتكب عسكري جريمة وكان قد سبق أن حكمت عليه محكمة مدنية فللمحكمة العسكرية الخيار في إيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة باستثناء ما ورد في الفقرة أولاً من المادة (22) من هذا القانون. 
المادة_27_ لا تمنع الأحكام الصادرة من المحاكم العسكرية إيقاف تنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة من المحاكم المدنية. 
الفصل الثالث الجرائم الماسة بأمن الدولة المادة_28_ يعاقب بالإعدام كل من: أولا– سعى لسلخ جزء من العراق عن أدارة الحكومة أو لوضع العراق أو جزء منه تحت سيطرة دولة أجنبية. ثانيا– ترك أو سلم إلى العدو أو أستخدم وسيلة لإرغام أو أغراء آمر أو شخص أخر ما، على أن يترك أو يسلم بصورة تخالف ما تتطلبه المواقف العسكرية موقعًا أو مكانًا أو مخفرًا أو حاميةً أو حرسًا خفرًا ومن سلم أو سبب تسليم المعامل العسكرية المختصة بالعتاد وأدوات الحرب والمصانع ومخازن العينة وأدوات المخابرة ووسائل التنقل ومن قام بحرق أو ضرب مطارات الجيش أو الطائرات أو جعلها عن عمد غير صالحة للعمل ومن تعمد الإضرار بالبلد ومنفعة العدو بتخريب الجسور والسداد والسكك الحديد والطرق العامة ومن سبب أو سهل استيلاء العدو على قسم من القوات العسكرية. ثالثا– حصل على أشياء أو وثائق أو صورها أو معلومات عسكرية يجب أن تبقى مكتومة حرصًا على سلامة الدولة أو مصالحها وقام بإيصالها مباشرة أو بالواسطة إلى دولة أجنبية في زمن السلم أو الحرب. رابعا- كان آمرًا لموقع وسلمه إلى العدو قبل أن ينفذ كل ما لديه من وسائل الدفاع أو أهمل استعمال الوسائل المذكورة. خامسا- كان آمرًا لقطعات في العراء وفاتح العدو لعقد إتفاق معه يستلزم تسليم القطعات العسكرية التي تحت أمرته وسلاحها من دون أن يقوم بما تقتضيه واجبات وظيفته. سادسا- كان آمرًا وتسبّب بتسليم قوة نهرية أو بحرية أو جوية كانت تحت أمرته أو تسليم طاقمها دون القيام بما تقتضيه واجبات وظيفته. 
المادة _29_ يُعاقب بالإعدام كل من ارتكب إحدى الجرائم التالية في أثناء النفير بقصد معاونة العدو أو بقصد إضرار الجيش أو إحدى قوات الحكومات المتحالفة أو أدى فعله إلى قتل أو موت أحد أو عدد من العسكريين والمدنيين عمدا: أولا- تحريض من يستطيع حمل السلاح من العراقيين أو من المنتسبين إلى قوات دولة متحالفة مع الحكومة العراقية على الذهاب إلى جانب العدو. ثانيا- بث روح التمرد بين القوات العسكرية العراقية أو قوات إحدى الدول المتحالفة لإثارة عصيان مسلح ضد السلطة القائمة بالدستور. ثالثا- إفشاء السر أو سر الليل أو الإشارة الخاصة أو التنبيهات أو الوصايا السرية المختصة بالحراس والخفراء والمخافر والشفرات اللاسلكية. رابعا- تحريف الأخبار أو الوصايا المختصة بالخدمة أو إهمال تنفيذ ذلك على الوجه الصحيح وذلك عند مجابهة العدو. خامسا- دلالة العدو على قوات الحكومة العراقية أو إحدى قوات الحكومات المتحالفة معها أو دلالة القوات المذكورة للسير على الطريق غير الصحيح عمدًا. سادسا- سبب الذعر في إحدى القوات العراقية أو تسبب بقيامها بحركات أو بأعمال خاطئة بإصدار إشارة عسكرية أو غيرها أو التحريض على الهروب أو عرقلة جمع الجنود المتشتتة. سابعا- الاتصال أو التوصل للاتصال بالأشخاص المنتمين إلى قوات العدو أو المقيمين في بلاد معادية لإفشاء الأوضاع المتعلقة بإدارة الحرب كتابة أو شفاها أو بأية واسطة من وسائط الاتصال. ثامنا- أهمل تنفيذ الواجب كله أو بعضه أو غير في أمر من تلقاء نفسه أو كان له سلطة الأمر على أفراد القوات المسلحة وكلفهم بالعمل على تعطيل أوامر الحكومة. تاسعا- إذاعة أو نشر منشورات العدو أو إعلاناته بين قوات الجيش بسوء نية. عاشرا- أهمل إعاشة القطعات المكلف بها بسوء نية. حادي عشر- أطلق سراح أسرى الحرب أو سبب هروبهم. ثاني عشر- أنباء العدو بالمجموعة المحتوية على الإشارات المستعملة في الحرب أو على خلاصتها. ثالث عشر- خرب أو دمر آلالات الحرب للطائرات والسفن الحربية أو محركاتها أو تجهيزاتها أو افقد قابليتها الحربية أو انقص هذه القابليات أو تسبب في ذلك بشكل يضعف من قدرة الأجهزة الأمنية في الحفاظ على أمن المواطن وممتلكاتهم وحدود الدولة. رابع عشر- ارتكب عمدا عملا من شأنه أن يعرض امن وسلامة وسائل الاتصال بجميع أنواعها للخطر بان مكن العدو من استراق المكالمات الخاصة بالحركات أو الحرب أو من إستمكان الجهاز المعد للاتصال أو الشبكة اللاسلكية. 
المادة _30_ يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (10) عشر سنوات كل من: أولا- كان من رعايا جمهورية العراق مستخدمًا عند دولة أجنبية قبل إعلان الحرب معها واستمر على عمله أو دخل خدمة الحكومة المعادية من جديد بعد إعلان الحرب. ثانيا- مارس الغش أو الاحتيال عند تسليمه مدخرات عسكرية في زمن الحرب. ثالثا- تقاعس عن الأخبار عن الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين (28) و (29) من هذا القانون أو أحجم عن إخبار الجهة المختصة. رابعا- كان أجنبيًا مستخدمًا في الجيش العراقي واتفق مع العدو ضد هذا الجيش. خامسا- تسبب عمدا في إطالة مدة النفير أو اخل بالواجبات العسكرية تسهيلا لأعمال العدو أو قام بأعمال تؤدي إلى الإضرار بالجيش أو قوات الحكومة المتحالفة. 
المادة _31_ إذا ارتكبت الجريمة المنصوص عليها في البند (رابع عشر) من المادة (29) إهمالاً من دون أن تؤدي إلى الإضرار بالجيش فتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات ولا تقل عن (1) سنة واحدة. 
المادة _32_ يعفى الشريك من العقوبة إذا اخبر مرجعه بخبر العزم على ارتكاب الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد (28)، (29)، (30) من هذا القانون قبل الشروع فيها بحيث يمكن بذلك من منع ارتكاب الجريمة أو يسهل إلقاء القبض على المشتركين فيها. 
الفصل الرابع التغيب و الغياب المادة _33_ أولا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد (3) ثلاث سنوات كل من غاب دون عذر مشروع من وحدته أو محل القيام بواجباته أو تجاوز مدة إجازته في وقت السلم مدة تزيد على (15) خمسة عشر يومًا للمراتب وعشرة أيام للضباط. ثانيا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (4) أربع سنوات إذا وقع الغياب أوالتجاوز المنصوص عليه في البند (أولا) من هذه المادة أثناء إيقاف التسريح في وقت السلم. ثالثا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (30) ثلاثين يومًا كل من تغيب عن الوظيفة بلا إذن أو لم يحضر ميدان العرض أو محل الاجتماع الذي عينه الآمر أو خرج من هذا المكان قبل أن يُؤذن له في ذلك أو خرج من الصف بلا ضرورة وكل من كان في المعسكر أو الحامية أو في مكان آخر فوجد خارجًا عن الحدود المعينة أو وجد في مكان تمنعه أوامر المنطقة أو الحامية أو كل أمر آخر من التواجد فيها بلا إذن أو إجازة من آمره. 
الفصل الخامس جريمة الهروب المادة_34_ يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (1) سنة واحدة كل من لم يخبر بالغائبين أو الهاربين أو البقايا غير المسجلين أو استخدامهم في أشغالٍ رسمية أو خاصة مع علمه بذلك. 
المادة_35_ أولاً- يعاقب بالإعدام كل من هرب إلى جانب العدو. ثانيًا- يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (7) سبع سنوات أو بالحبس مدة لا تقل على (2) سنتين إذا كان الهروب إلى غير جانب العدو عند مجابهة العدو أو كان هروبه من موقع محصور. ثالثًا- تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات إذا وقع الهروب إلى داخل حدود العراق، ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات ولا تقل عن سنة واحدة كل من قام بالتحريض على الهروب أو تسهيله. رابعًا- يعاقب بالحبس إذا هرب بالاتفاق أكثر من شخصين إلى دولة أجنبية ويعاقب المحرض أو المسهل لجريمة الهروب بالاتفاق بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (7) سبع سنوات وتكون العقوبة بالسجن المؤبد إذا كان التحريض أو التسهيل في وقت النفير. خامسا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة خمس سنوات كل: أ- عسكري يهرب خارج حدود البلاد أثناء سريان خدمته العسكرية ب- من اشترك مع الفاعل أو حرضه أو اغراه على ارتكاب الجريمة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (أ) من هذا البند وكل من ساعده أو آواه أو أخفاه بقصد تسهيل هروبه وهو عالم بصفته وقصده. ج- من يثبت اشتراكه في اتفاق جنائي، غايته ارتكاب أي من الأفعال الجرمية المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين (أ) و (ب) من هذا البند أو العمل على دفع الآخرين أو تشجيعهم على ارتكابها بأي شكل من الأشكال سواء أدى الاتفاق الجنائي إلى نتيجة ما أم لم يؤد. د- العسكري الموجود خارج البلاد إذا ارتكب جريمة الهروب أثناء وجوده في الخارج. هـ- من لم يراجع قصدا أو إهمالا اقرب موقع عسكري أو وحدة عسكرية فورا بعد ان كان أسيرا و أطلق سراحه. و- من فارق طائرة أو سفينة بحرية في خارج الحدود العراقية ولم يراجع قصدا أو إهمالا منه اقرب قنصلية عراقية أو اقرب مرجع لدولة متحالفة. سادسا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين كل عسكري يضبط متلبسًا في حالة الشروع بارتكاب جريمة الهروب خارج حدود البلاد. سابعا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر كل من علم بارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في البنود (أولا) و (ثانيا) و (ثالثا) و (رابعا) و (خامسا) من المادة (30) من هذا القانون ولم يخبر عنها وتكون العقوبة مدة لا تزيد عن على سنة واحدة إذا ارتكبت الجريمة وقت النفير. 
ثامنا- يجوز تأجيل عقوبة السجن أو الحبس المحكوم بها على العسكري الهارب أو الغائب وفق أحكام المادتين (32) و (33) من هذا القانون إلى ما بعد إكماله الخدمة العسكرية المطلوبة بعد القبض عليه أو تسليمه نفسه. 
المادة_36_ أولا- يعد ظرفًا مخففًا قيام العسكري الهارب تسليم نفسه نادمًا. ثانيا- يعد ظرفًا مشددًا ارتكاب الجرائم المنصوص عليها في البندين (أولا) و (ثانيا) من المادة (33) من هذا القانون في حالة النفير. 
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
المادة_37_ يعاقب بالسجن كل من أعطى وثائق مزورة بإكمال الخدمة أثناء النفير. 
الفصل السادس التمارض أو إلحاق الأذى للتخلص من الخدمة المادة _38_ أولا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات كل عسكري: أ- تمارض أو سبب في نفسه مرضًا أو عاهة. ب- تعمد بنفسه أو سمح لغيره بتعطيل عضو من أعضاء جسمه أو غيره لغرض جعل نفسه أو غيره غير أهل للخدمة العسكرية. ثانيًا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر كل عسكري سبب تأخير شفاء نفسه عمدًا أو قام بعمل من شأنه أن يشدد عليه مرضه أو علته أو عاهته ليتخلص من الواجبات العسكرية مهما كان نوعها. ثالثاً- تكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا وقع الفعل أثناء مجابهة العدو. رابعًا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين كل عسكري: أ- احتال بأي وسيلة على وجه ما للتخلص من الخدمة العسكرية بعضها أو كلها. ب- احتال لغيره للغرض المنصوص عليه في الفقرة (أ) من هذا البند مع علمه بذلك. 
الفصل السابع الجرائم المخلة بالانتظام العسكري المادة_39_ يعاقب بحجز الثكنة أو الحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاثة أشهر كل من كذب على آمره في أمور تتعلق بواجباته العسكرية. 
المادة_40_ يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاثة أشهر كل من رفع شكوى كاذبة مع علمه بعدم صحتها أو خلاف الأصول المتبعة لرفعها عمدًا. 
المادة_41_ أولا- يعاقب بحجز الثكنة كل من لم يقم بما يفرض عليه مراسيم الاحترام إزاء آمره أو ما فوقه عند قيامه بالواجب العسكري ، وكل من لم يتلقَ توبيخ الآمر الرسمي باحترام أو اعترض على كلامه. ثانيا- الحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات إذا وقعت الإهانة أثناء القيام بالواجبات العسكرية. ثالثا- يعاقب بالحبس إذا وقعت الإهانة بتعيين واقعة معينة. رابعا- يعاقب بالحبس إذا وقعت الإهانة بتوزيع منشور أو رسم أو صورة أو بطريقة نشر أخرى. 
المادة_42_ أولا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاثة أشهر كل من لم يطع أمرًا يتعلق بواجباته إهمالا منه وذلك بعدم تنفيذه الأمر وفقا للأصول أو تغييره أو مجاوزة حدوده وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر إذا تكررت هذه الجريمة. ثانيا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (4) أربع سنوات من امتنع عن القيام بتنفيذ أمر يتعلق بتأدية واجباته عمدًا أو امتنع عن إطاعة الآمر قولاً أو فعلاً أو أصر على عدم الإطاعة رغم تكرار الأمر الصادر إليه. ثالثا- إذا وقعت الجرائم المنصوص عليها في البندين (أولا) و( ثانيا) من هذه المادة أثناء النفير فتكون العقوبة الحبس ويجوز الحكم بالسجن (10) عشر سنوات إذا ارتكبت الجريمة أثناء مجابهة العدو. رابعا- يعاقب بالحبس إذا ارتكبت الجريمة المنصوص عليها في البنود (أولا) و (ثانيا) و(ثالثا) من هذه المادة أثناء تجمع الأفراد أو عند صدور الأمر إلى السلاح أو كان العسكري مسلحًا وذلك بقصد التخلص من القيام بالواجبات بعضها أو كلها وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على (15) خمسة عشر سنة إذا ارتكبت الجريمة في حالة مجابهة العدو. خامسا- تكون العقوبة السجن إذا سبب عدم الإطاعة ضررًا جسيمًا بالمال أو خطرا على النفس أو اضطرابًا في الأمن أو إخلالاً بتهيئة الجيش للحرب أو إكمال التدريب وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا ارتكبت الجريمة في حالة مجابهة العدو. 
المادة_43_ أولا- يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (10) عشرة سنوات كل من منع آمره أو الأعلى رتبة بالقوة أو بالتهديد من القيام بتنفيذ أمر يتعلق بواجباته ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها إذا وقعت المقاومة على الجنود المكلفين بحراسة الآمر أو الذين اعدوا لهذا الغرض. ثانيا- يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (10) عشر سنوات كل من اعتدى على ضابط ارفع منه رتبه، وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن (10) عشر سنوات إذا وقع الاعتداء أثناء قيام الضابط الأرفع منه رتبة بالوظيفة أو وقعت الجريمة أثناء تجمع الأفراد، أو ارتكبت الجريمة باستعمال سلاح أو آلة من شانها أن تسبب الموت. ثالثا- يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد عن (15) خمس عشرة سنة إذا ارتكبت جريمة الاعتداء أثناء النفير وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا أفضى الاعتداء إلى موت الأرفع منه رتبة. رابعا- تكون العقوبة السجن الموقت إذا سبب الإعتداء حدوث عاهة مستديمة في جسم الأرفع منه رتبة. 
المادة_44_ أولا- إذا ارتكبت الجريمة المنصوص عليها في البنود (أولا) و (ثانيا) و(ثالثا) و(رابعا) من المادة(42) من هذا القانون نتيجة استفزاز الأدنى رتبة بقيام الأعلى رتبة بعمل مخالف للنظام أو القواعد العسكرية أو نتيجة تعدي حدود صلاحياته تخفف العقوبة إلى نصف مدتها أما إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة هي الإعدام فتبدل إلى عقوبة السجن المؤبد على ان توضح المحكمة في أسباب حكمها العذر أو الظرف الذي اقتضى هذا التخفيف. ثانيا- يعاقب الأعلى رتبة بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات إذا قام بفعل الاستفزاز. 
المادة_45_ أولا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات كل من جمع العسكريين بقصد رفع الشِكايات أو إبداء المطالعات أو للمذاكرة في أمور تتعلق بالمؤسسات أو التشكيلات العسكرية دون أن يكون له صفة تخوله ذلك أو ليس له حق في ذلك العمل. ثانيا- يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (10) عشر سنوات كل من حرض جماعة من العسكريين يتجاوز عددهم الاثنين على عدم إطاعة الأعلى رتبة أو على مقاومته أو الاعتداء عليه ولم تقع الجريمة وكانت في مرحلة التصميم أو الشروع. ثالثا- يعاقب المحرض بالسجن مدة (15) خمسة عشر سنة إذا نتج عن التحريض ضرر خطر بالخدمات العسكرية. رابعا- يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من حرض على العصيان أثناء النفير. 
المادة_46_ أولا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات كل من حرض على النُفرة من الخدمة العسكرية بالقول. ثانيًا– تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد عن (5) خمس سنوات إذا كان التحريض في النفير برسائل أو بصور أو رسوم أو بوسائط نشر أخرى. 
المادة _47_ أولا ً– يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن خمس سنوات كل فرد من جماعة مكونة من شخصين من العسكريين فأكثر أجمعت على عدم إطاعة الأمر أو مقاومته أو الاعتداء عليه. ثانياً– يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات كل من علم بوجه من الوجوه بوقوع الجريمة المنصوص عليها في البند (أولا) من هذه المادة ولم يخبر بها في وقت يمكن فيه منع وقوع ذلك الفعل إذا وقعت الجريمة فعلا. ثالثا- لا عقاب على من كان متفقا مع المجتمعين على ارتكاب الجريمة المنصوص عليها في البند (أولا) من هذه المادة وكَشَفَ أمرهم قبل وقوع الجريمة أو قبل حصول العلم بها. 
المادة _48_ يعد عصيانًا عسكريًا إجتماع شخصين فأكثر من العسكريين علنًا أو بضجيج أو عربدة محاولين إظهار عدم إطاعة أوامر الأعلى رتبة أو محاولين مقاومته أو الاعتداء عليه فعلا وبصورة مجتمعة. 
المادة _49_ أولا– يعاقب كل من اشترك في العصيان، وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن (10) عشر سنوات في إثناء النفير. ثانيا- يعاقب المحرض على العصيان بعقوبة السجن مدة (15) خمسة عشر سنة. ثالثا– يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من اشترك في العصيان العسكري في حالة مجابهة العدو. رابعاً– يعاقب بالحبس من كان شريكًا في عدم إطاعة الآمر أو عصيان عسكري وندم قبل أن يقوم بفعل مؤثر على الآمر أو الأعلى رتبة إذا كان من المحرضين أو المدبرين وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين ان كان من غيرهم. خامساً– يعاقب بعقوبة المحرض على ارتكاب جريمة العصيان أو الفساد كل من: أ- تَمَرّد على أوامر الأعلى رتبة لفظًا أو أصر على عدم الإطاعة. ب– سهّل وقوع العصيان بإساءته استعمال الإشارة العسكرية أو بإعطائه إشارة أخرى. 
المادة _50_ يعاقب بإحدى العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة (43) من هذا القانون كل من حقّر حارسًا أو خفرًا أو دورية أو لم يصغ إلى أوامر هؤلاء أو قاومهم أو اعتدى عليهم فعلاً. 
المادة _51_ يشترط في تطبيق العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة (43) من هذا القانون على الأدنى رتبة في حالة الجرائم المرتكبة على الأعلى رتبة أن يكون الأدنى رتبة عالمًا برتبة الأعلى رتبة أو قِدَمَهُ أو كان هناك ما يحمله على هذا العلم. 
الفصل الثامن تجاوز حدود الوظيفة المادة_52_ أولاً – أ - يعاقب بالحبس كل من استعمل نفوذ وظيفته أو مقامه أو رتبته وأمر الأدنى رتبة بارتكاب جريمة . ب– يعد الآمر فاعلاً أصليا للجريمة إذا ارتكبت الجريمة أو شُرع فيها. ثانياً- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (2) سنتين كل رتبةٍ أعلى أساء استعمال نفوذ وظيفته بإصداره إلى رتبةٍ أدنى أو أمر أو طَلب منه أفعالا لا علاقة لها بالوظيفة أو طَلب من رتبةٍ أدنى هدية أو قرضا. ثالثاً– يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين كل من فرض عمداً عقوبة لا حق له في فرضها أو جاوز حدود صلاحيته القانونية. رابعاً– يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر كل من أهمل شكوى رتبة ادنى أو هدد المشتكي لكي يسحبها. 
المادة _53_ يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (2) سنتين كل من استخدم نفوذ وظيفته للتأثير على المحاكم العسكرية. 
المادة _54_ يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر من نقل عسكري إلى غير وحدته المعينة أو غير مؤسسته أو موقعه دون سبب مقبول، وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات إذا ارتكبت الجريمة أثناء النفير. 
المادة _55_ يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر كل من استخدم عسكرياً في خدمات خاصة خلافا للأصول والنظم المتبعة في الجيش. 
المادة _56_ يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات كل من أهمل أو رفض تقديم المساعدة في إلقاء القبض قانونا على شخص متهم بجريمة تعاقب عليها محكمة مدنية عندما يطلب منه ذلك مرجع مختص. 
المادة _57_ يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (1) سنة واحدة كل من أساء استعمال نفوذ وظيفته في غير الحالات المنصوص عليها في المواد (52، 53، 54، 55) من هذا القانون. 
المادة _58_ أولا – يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على(3) ثلاثة أشهر كل من سبَّ رتبة أدنى أو أهانه أو أساء معاملته خلافاً للأصول أو الأنظمة العسكرية وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات إذا ارتكبت الأفعال المذكورة بإسناد واقعة معينة. ثانيا– يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين كل من اعتدى على رتبة أدنى أو الحق بجسمه أذى أو قام بعمل أدى إلى الإخلال بصحته أو ضاعف واجباته دون مبرر مشروع ولقصد التعذيب أو سمح للآخرين بإيذائه. 
المادة _59_ أولا– لا تعد جريمة كل فعل لا يسبب الموت ارتكبه الأعلى رتبة لدفع اعتداء الأدنى رتبة الفعلي أو لإجباره على إطاعة الأوامر عند الضرورة القصوى أو الخطر. ثانيا- لا تعد جريمة استعمال السلاح للدفاع الشرعي أو لإرجاع الهاربين في منطقة الحركات الفعلية أو لإيقاف النهب والتخريب إذا لم توجد واسطة فعالة أخرى يستعاض بها عن ذلك. ثالثا– لا تعد إهانة إذا انتقد الأعلى رتبة الأدنى رتبة ونبهه على الأخطاء المتعلقة بالخدمة. 
المادة _60_ أولا- يعاقب الحارس والخفير والدورية بالعقوبة المقررة على الآمر عند ارتكابه أحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد (52، 53، 54، 55، 56، 57، 58) من هذا القانون. ثانياً- لغرض أحكام البند (أولاً) من هذه المادة يعد كل من الخفير والحارس بمثابة الآمر في أثناء القيام بالواجبات العسكرية. 
الفصل التاسع الجرائم المرتكبة على المال أو النفس في أثناء النفير المادة _61_ أولا– يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن (10) عشر سنوات كل من استفاد من رعب الحرب أو أساء استخدام ألسطوه العسكرية فاستولى على أموال غيره دون مسوّغ أو أخذها عنوة أو جمع نقوداً أو أموالا دون أن يكون مخولا بذلك أو جاوز حدود جمع التكاليف الحربية لمنفعته الشخصية. ثانياً– يعاقب بالسجن كل من اتلف أو خرّب بلا ضرورة حربية مالا منقولا أو غير منقول أو قطع أشجارا أو اتلف محصولا زراعيا أو أمر بذلك. ثالثاً – أ – يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (1) سنة كل من ابتعد عن وحدته العسكرية أو أثناء النفير بقصد الحصول على مال عام أو خاص أو اختص بمال من الأموال من تلقاء نفسه. ب– يحكم بذات العقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (أ) من هذا البند على من كان مكلفا بتسليم الأموال التي حصل عليها بصورة مشروعة وامتنع عن تسليمها. رابعاً– للمتضرر إقامة دعوى التعويض في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في البند (ثالثاً) من هذه المادة في المحاكم المدنية على الفاعل أو على الآمر الذي أمر بذلك. خامساً– يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (15) خمسة عشر سنة إذا اقترنت الأفعال المنصوص عليها في البندين (أولا) و (ثالثا) من هذه المادة باستعمال القوة. سادساً– يعاقب بالسجن مدة (15) خمسة عشر سنة إذا أدى استعمال القوة إلى إحداث عاهة مستديمة في جسم المجنى عليه. سابعاً– تكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا أدى استعمال القوة إلى موت المجنى عليه. ثامناً– يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد من قام بالنهب والمحرض عليه والذي يترأسه إذا اشترك عدة أشخاص في النهب ويحكم على الآخرين بالسجن مدة لا تزيد (10) عشر سنوات. تاسعاً- يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على(10) عشر سنوات كل من اشترك في النهب المنصوص عليه في البند (ثامناً) من هذه المادة ولم يقم بعمل مؤثر أثناء ارتكاب الجريمة. عاشراً- يعاقب بالسجن مدة (15) خمسة عشر سنة كل من اخذ بقصد التملك دون وجه حق نقوداً أو أشياء من القتلى في ميادين القتال أو الجرحى في أثناء السير أو في المستشفى أو في أثناء النقل أو اخذ أموال الأسير الموكول إليه أمر المحافظة عليه. احد عشر– يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في البند عاشرا من هذه المادة كل من خرّب المؤسسات الصحية الخاصة بجمعية الهلال الأحمر أو الصليب الأحمر ونهبها ومن حرّض على ارتكاب هذه الجرائم. ثاني عشر- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (2) سنتين كل من تخلى دون ضرورة عن جريح مكلف بإيصاله إلى المحل المقصود أو آذاه. ثالث عشر– يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من آذى جريحاً أو جرحه مرة أخرى بقصد نهب ما لديه. 
الفصل العاشر الجرائم الأخرى المرتكبة على المال المادة _62_ أولا– يعاقب بالحبس مدة (5) خمس سنوات كل من ترك أو اتلف أو أضر مادة من المواد الخاصة بالخدمة العسكرية عمداً أو استعملها لمنفعته الشخصية. ثانياً– يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات كل من فقد أو اتلف أو اضر مادة من المواد الخاصة بالخدمة العسكرية إهمالا. ثالثاً- يحكم باسترداد المواد المنصوص عليها في البندين (أولا) و (ثانيا) من هذه المادة إذا كانت موجودة أما إذا كانت غير موجودة أو مستهلكة كُلاًًً أو جزءاً فيحكم عليه بتعويض: أ- قيمتها أو قيمة ما احدث فيها من ضرر ب– ثلاثة أضعاف قيمتها إذا كانت سلاحا أو عتادا كاملا أو مواد احتياطية للعجلات وضعفي قيمة ما احدث في تلك الأجزاء من ضرر في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في البند (ثانيا) من هذه المادة وخمسة أضعاف قيمتها أو خمسة أضعاف قيمة ما احدث فيها من ضرر في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في البند (أولا) من هذه المادة. رابعا- تؤول المواد المضمنة قيمتها أو قيمة ما احدث فيها من ضرر إلى الجهة العسكرية المختصة بالتصرف بها إذا كانت سلاحا أو عتادا أو أجزاء متعلقة بها أو أي مادة من المواد الخاصة في الخدمة العسكرية الممنوع تداولها خارج الجيش. 
المادة – 63 – أولاً– يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (10) عشر سنوات كل من اختلس أو سرق أي مادة أو أرزاق أو نقود خاصة بالخدمة العسكرية وكل من باع أو اشترى أو رهن أو ارتهن أو أخفى أو حاز بسوء نية أو أجرى أي تصرف آخر غير مشروع في أي من المواد المذكورة مع علمه بعائديتها العسكرية وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على (15) خمسة عشر سنة إذا ارتكبت في زمن النفير أو الحركات الفعلية أو الحرب. ثانيا– يعاقب الفاعل بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (15) خمسة عشر سنة إذا كانت المواد المرتكبة بشأنها الأفعال المنصوص عليها في البند (أولا) من هذه المادة سلاحا أو عتادا أو أجزاء متعلقة بهما و وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا ارتكبت في زمن النفير أو الحركات الفعلية أو الحرب. ثالثا– يحكم باسترداد المواد المنصوص عليها في البندين (أولا) و (ثانيا) من هذه المادة إذا كانت موجودة أما إذا كانت غير موجودة أو مستهلكة كُلاً أو جزءاً فيحكم بتعويض مقداره خمسة أضعاف قيمتها التقديرية أو خمسة أضعاف القيمة لما احدث فيها من ضرر. رابعاً– تؤول المواد المضمنة قيمتها أو قيمة ما احدث فيها من ضرر إلى الجهة العسكرية المختصة بالتصرف بها إذا كانت سلاحاً أو عتاداً أو أجزاء متعلقة بهما أو أي من المواد الخاصة بالخدمة العسكرية الممنوع تداولها خارج الجيش. 
المادة – 64 – يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات كل من: أولا: تواطأ على تحديد أجرة بخسة لعقار أو منقول يؤجر للمستأجرين. ثانياً: أضاف مبلغاً معيناً على ثمن معين لبيع المؤن أو البضائع المطلوبة لوحدة أو معسكر أو موقع أو ثكنة أو محل له عليه سلطة أو كان قائده أو آمره أو تناول أجرا على ذلك أو كانت له منفعة من ذلك أو انه وضع مثل تلك الإضافة أو اخذ مثل ذلك الأجر أو كان له مثل تلك المنفعة في ما يتعلق ببيع أو شراء المؤن أو المدخرات التي يستعملها الجيش. 
المادة – 65 – أولا– يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (10) عشر سنوات كل من أتلف أو مزق أو حرق بسوء نية الدفاتر والسجلات والخرائط والمخططات والمستندات والوثائق والأختام العسكرية أو سبب ذلك أو تسبب عمداً في فقدانها. ثانياً– لا تعد جريمة إذا ارتكبت الأفعال المنصوص عليها في البند (أولا) من هذه المادة خوفاً من وقوع هذه الأوراق أو الأختام بيد العدو وكان من المحتمل استفادة العدو منها. 
الفصل الحادي عشر جرائم الإخلال بشؤون الخدمة المادة – 66 – يُعاقب بالسجن كل من نظم أو قدم تقريرا أو بيانا أو أوراقا رسمية أخرى خلافا للحقيقة وكان ذلك متعلقا بالخدمة أو الوظيفة وكل من توسط لتقديم ذلك إلى الأعلى رتبة مع علمه بأنه مخالف للحقيقة. 
المادة – 67 – أولاً – يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات كل من كان آمرا لمخفر أو لمفرزة أو لوحدة عسكرية مكلفة بالقيام بوظيفة خاصة وكل من كان حارساً ونتج عن تماهله أو تعمده بأن جعل نفسه غير قادر على القيام بوظيفته أو ترك محل حراسته أو قام بأعمال مخالفة للتعليمات أو الأوامر الصادرة إليه وكان من المحتمل أن ينشأ عن ذلك ضرر. ثانياً– إذا ارتكبت الجريمة المنصوص عليها في البند (أولا) من هذه المادة أثناء النفير فتكون العقوبة السجن أما إذا ارتكبت في مواجهة العدو فتكون العقوبة الإعدام. ثالثاً- يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في البندين (أولا ) و (ثانيا) من المادة (67) من هذا القانون عقاب الفاعل من كان آمراً لمخفر أو لمفرزة أو لوحدة عسكرية مكلفة بالقيام بوظيفة خاصة وكل من كان حارساً وتغاضى عن ارتكاب جريمة كان بوسعه منعها أو كان مكلفا بمنعها. 
المادة – 68 – يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات كل من عرّض للحصار أو للاستمكان سفينة أو طائرة أو أسلحة أو عتاد أو مهمات حربية من جراء تكاسله في القيام بوظيفته أو واجباته. 
المادة _69_ يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر كل من سبب تأخير المحاكم العسكرية عن القيام بوظيفتها أو أعمالها بلا عذر مقبول. 
المادة _70_ أولا: يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (4) أربع سنوات كل من غش أو بدل أو تسبب في غش أو تبديل الأرزاق والذخائر العسكرية، وكل من وزع الأرزاق المغشوشة أو المبدلة مع علمه بذلك. ثانياً: يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (4) سنوات كل من وزع أرزاق فاسدة أو تسبب في توزيعها. 
المادة_71_ أولاً: يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (7) سبع سنوات كل من تسلم أو تسبب في تسليم مأكولات أو ملبوسات أو تجهيزات أو أشياء عسكرية أخرى أو أبنية عسكرية خلافا لشروط المقاولة أو العقد أو النموذج ويعاقب بضعف العقوبة إذا كان التسليم متعلقا بسلاح أو عتاد أو حيوان أو مواد حربية أخرى. ثانياً: يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (10) عشر سنوات إذا حصلت منفعة المتهم من جراء ارتكاب جريمة أو قصد بها الحصول على المنفعة لحسابه أو حساب غيره. 
المادة – 72 – أولاً:- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (1) سنة واحدة كل من تطوع في الجيش ولم يخبر بسبق تطوعه إن كان منتمياً سابقاً إلى الجيش أو تطوع من دون أن تتوفر فيه الشروط التي تمكنه من التطوع لإخفائه موانع القبول. ثانيا:- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين كل من كان قد أخرج أو طرد من الجيش ثم تطوع لإغفاله دائرة التطوع أو التجنيد بعدم بيانه أسباب إخراجه أو طرده. ثالثاً :- يعاقب بالطرد من ارتكب الجريمة المنصوص عليها في البندين (أولا ) و(ثانيا ) من هذه المادة. 
المادة – 73 – يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر كل رتبة اعلى أهمل أو تكاسل في مراقبة رتبة ادنى أو لم يخبر بالجرائم التي ارتكبها الأدنى رتبة ولم يقم باتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية عمدا فيما يتعلق بهذه الأفعال. 
المادة – 74 – أولا ً:- يعاقب بالحبس مدة (5) خمس سنوات كل من وجد في اجتماع سياسي أو انتمى إلى تنظيم سياسي أو اشترك في مظاهرة أو لقّن غيره للقيام بهذه الأعمال أو نشر كتابات سياسية أو ألقى خطابا سياسيا. ثانياً :- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (30) ثلاثين يوما كل من انتمى إلى جمعية خيرية بلا إذن . 
الفصل الثاني عشر الجرائم المخلة بالشرف العسكري المادة – 75 – أولاً - يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (3) ثلاثة أشهر كل من: أ- وُجد في حالة سكر. ب- دخل بلباس عسكري محلات البغاء أو المحلات المعدة للقمار أو المحلات المهينة للشرف العسكري. ج- رافق أشخاصا معروفين بالصيت الرديء والسمعة السيئة بلباسه العسكري مع علمه بذلك. ثانيا- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (3) ثلاثة أشهر كل عسكري اشترك في لعب القمار وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن (6) ستة أشهر في حالة تكرار ذلك. ثالثاً – يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن (6 ) ستة أشهر كل من ساكن مومساً في دار واحدة ولم يتركها رغم إنذاره. رابعاً – يُعَد مُخرَجا من الجيش من اُدين بارتكاب احد الأفعال المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة. 
المادة – 76 – أولا : يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (3) ثلاثة سنوات كل من لاط أو واقع شخصاً من العسكريين برضاه سواء أتم هذا الفعل أو شرع فيه. ثانياً : يحكم على المُلاط به أو المواقع معها بذات العقوبة المنصوص عليها في البند (أولا) من هذه المادة ولا يجوز تبديلها بعقوبة أخرى إذا كان ضابطاً. ثالثا : يعاقب بعقوبة الفاعل كل من كان وسيطا بهذا الفعل أو كان له علم بذلك ولم يخبر آمره. رابعاً : يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت كل من لاوط شخصاً من العسكريين بغير رضاه. 
المادة – 77 - : كل من ارتكب جريمة مخلة بالشرف كالتزوير والاختلاس والسرقة وخيانة الأمانة والنصب والاحتيال وشهادة الزور واليمين الكاذبة والرشوة واللواط و المواقعة سواء أكان فاعلا أم مفعولاً به أو وسيطا يُحكم عليه بإسقاط جميع الحقوق التي اكتسبها كونه طالبا في المدارس العسكرية وبحرمانه من حق دخول تلك المدارس. 
الفصل الثالث عشر العقوبات الانضباطية المادة – 78 – يعاقب بإحدى العقوبات الانضباطية المنصوص عليها في المادتين (79) و (80) من هذا القانون كل من ثبت عليه القيام بعمل أو إهمال أو تقصير مخل بالانتظام العسكري لم تذكر له عقوبة في هذا القانون. 
المادة – 79 – أولا: تكون العقوبات الانضباطية التي يجوز فرضها على الضباط على النحو الآتي: أ – التوبيخ: ويكون على نوعين سري وعلني: - 1 – التوبيخ السري: ويكون بإرسال كتاب سري إلى الضابط يُخبَر فيه بنوع جريمته وبأن أعماله غير مرضية ويطلب منه إصلاح حاله . - 2 – التوبيخ العلني: ويكون بإرسال كتاب إلى الضابط يُخبَر فيه بنوع جريمته وبأن إعماله غير مرضية ويتم نشره في أوامر الجيش. ب – قطع الراتب مدة لا تزيد على (14) أربعة عشر يوما في حالة وقوع ضرر أو خسارة نتيجة القيام بعمل أو الأعمال التي شكلت أساس الجريمة. 
المادة – 80- : تكون العقوبات الانضباطية التي يجوز فرضها على المراتب على النحو الآتي: أولاً : الحجز في الثكنة مدة لا تتجاوز (7) سبعة أيام . ثانياً : واجبات إضافية لا تتجاوز(7 ) سبعة أيام، ويقصد بها التعليم الإضافي والخفارة الإضافية . ثالثاً : قطع الراتب مدة لا تزيد على (14) أربعة عشر يوما في حالة وقوع ضرر أو خسارة نتيجة القيام بعمل أو الأعمال التي شكلت أساس الجريمة. رابعاً : الحرمان من العطلة الأسبوعية وهي عدم استفادة المحكوم عليه من الخروج من الثكنات أو المدارس أو المؤسسات العسكرية في أيام الجمع والعطل الرسمية مدة لا تزيد على (30 ) ثلاثين يوما. 
الفصل الرابع عشر أحكام عامة وختامية المادة – 81 – تسري إحكام قانون العقوبات رقم ( 111 ) لسنة 1969 وقانون مكافحة الإرهاب رقم 13 لسنة 2005 وكافة القوانين العقابية الأخرى في كل ما لم يرد فيه نص خاص في هذا القانون. 
المادة – 82 – أولا : يلغى قانون العقوبات العسكري رقم ( 13 ) لسنة 1940. ثانيا : تلغى مدونة الانضباط العسكري الصادرة بالأمر رقم ( 23 ) لسنة 2003 عن سلطة الائتلاف المؤقتة ( المنحلة ). ثالثا : يلغى قانون تنظيم خدمة الغائبين من ضباط الجيش والشرطة والأمن والجنسية والحدود والمرور والمخابرات العامة رقم ( 129 ) لسنة 1975 وقانون الهروب خارج البلاد رقم ( 28 ) لسنة 1972. 
المادة – 83 – ينفذ هذا القانون بعد أن تمضي ستين يومًا من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية. طارق الهاشمي عادل عبد المهدي جلال طالباني نائب رئيس الجمهورية نائب رئيس الجمهورية رئيس الجمهورية" 
الأسباب الموجهة نظرًا لتعليق قانون العقوبات العسكري رقم ( 13 ) لسنة 1940 من قبل سلطة الإئتلاف الموقتة ( المنحلة ) ولمضي مدة طويلة على تشريع هذا القانون وللإستجابة للمتغيرات الحاصلة في العراق ولطبيعة متطلبات الجيش العراقي في إستصدار قانون عقوبات ينظم الحياة العسكرية التي تقوم على أساس الإنضباط العسكري واحترام الواجبات العسكرية ، وانسجامًا مع ما جاء به دستور جمهورية العراق ومبادئ الديمقراطية والاتفاقيات الدولية بهذا الشأن، فقد بات من الضروري وضع تشريع عقابي عسكري يواكب تلك المتغيرات، ولأجل ذلك شرع هذا القانون. 
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify] <H2>المطلب الأول:مفهوم استقلال القضاء في التشريعات*

قبل الولوج في معرفة المفهوم لابد من الوقوف على معنى القضاء في اللغة والاصطلاح ، فالقضاء في اللغة له معان عدة ، كما وردت كلمة القضاء في القران الكريم (إذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون )[2]، وهذه الاية تدلنا على إن القضاء يكون بمثابة الإلزام الذي لابد من العمل به ويأتي بمفهوم الإمرة، وكذلك له معنى آخر يدل على الحكم والفصل بين شيئين متنازعين أو بين واقعتين وقعتا محلاً لنزاع، وبدلالة قوله تعالى (قضى بينهم بالقسط وهم لا يظلمون)[3]. فهذه بعض مما تدل عليه مفردة القضاء في اللغة . أما في الاصطلاح فان كلمة القضاء تعني فض الخصومات والمنازعات على وجه مخصوص وعرفه بعض الفقهاء بأنه قول ملزم يصدر عن ولاية عامة[4]، أما وظيفته فإنها تكمن في العملية القضائية، التي هي مقياس منطقي، مقدمته الكبرى النص التشريعي ومقدمته الصغرى الواقعة محل الخصومة والنزاع ، ونتيجة الحكم الذي يصدره القاضي[5] ، فهذه المعادلة الثلاثية التركيب للوظيفة القضائية توضح بجلاء أن من أهم أركانها النص التشريعي، فان انعدم النص بغض النظر عن مصدره سواء كان القران الكريم أو السنة النبوية أو الاجتهاد أو القوانين الوضعية ، وهذا الركن سيقود إلى إصدار الحكم الذي يمثل النتيجة والخلاصة التي ترتجى من القضاء سواء كان متمثلاً بهيئة محكمة أو قاضي منفرد . وطبيعة هذا العمل تقتضي ان تكون السلطة التي تمارس القضائية تتسم بالاستقلال والحياد وهو جوهر العمل بمبدأ الفصل بين السلطات ، واستقلال السلطة القضائية عن بقية السلطات يعتبر حجر الزاوية في في أي نظام ديمقراطي حر، ويذهب شرّاح القانون إلى تحديد واختزال معنى "استقلال القضاء" في مفهومين الأول شخصي والثاني موضوعي[6]. 


*الفرع الأول:المفهوم الشخصي*

يقصد بهذا المفهوم، توفير الاستقلال للقضاة كأشخاص وعدم وضعهم تحت رهبة أي سلطة من السلطات الحاكمة وان يكون خضوعهم لسلطان القانون فقط ، ولتحقيق ذلك حرصت الدساتير على احاطة القضاء ببعض الضمانات التي من شأنها تحقيق ذلك الهدف ومنها ما ورد في الدستور العراقي الدائم[7]، ويلزم توفير قدر من الضمانات الوظيفية لهم بما يكفل استقلالهم وعلى وجه الخصوص تجاه السلطة التنفيذية، كجعل اختيار القضاء للوظيفة بيد السلطة القضائية، وتوفير الحماية القضائية للقضاة للنأي بهم عن التهم الكيدية من السلطة التنفيذية، وعدم جواز عزلهم بقرار السلطة التنفيذية لعدم إعطائها فرصة للتدخل والضغط بالاتجاه الذي ترغب فيه، ويترك الأمر إلى السلطة القضائية نفسها، وهذا أصبح مبدأ عالمي مهم على وفق ما ورد في الإعلان العالمي لاستقلال العدالة الصادر عن مؤتمر مونتريال في كندا عام 1983م كذلك في المبادئ الأساسية بشأن استقلال القضاء" الصادرة عن الأمم المتحدة عام 1985م والتي تعتبر الميثاق أو المرجع الدولي بشأن استقلال القضاء حيث نصت في البند الأول :" تكفل الدولة استقلال السلطة القضائية وينص عليه دستور البلد أو قوانينه ومن واجب جميع المؤسسات الحكومية وغيرها من المؤسسات احترام ومراعاة استقلال السلطة القضائية"[8] ، فأصبح مبدأ استقلال القضاء مبدأ دولي هام يشكل التزاما دولياً على جميع الدول، كما يعني المفهوم الشخصي عدم مسئولية القاضي تأديباً أو مدنياً عن الأخطاء التي تصدر منه أثناء تأدية عمله، إلا إذا وصلت لحد الخطأ الجسيم أو الغش، وذلك لتتوفر له حرية الاجتهاد في إصدار الأحكام وإبداء الآراء ولمنع الدعاوى الكيدية ضد القاضي بالإضافة إلى عدم جعل ترقية القاضي أو راتبه بيد السلطة التنفيذية أو التشريعية، وإنما بيد السلطة القضائية حصرا ، من اجل توفير الحصانة له من التأثير على حياديته، كما إن ذلك سيوفر الحياد السياسي للقاضي، من اجل إبعاد أي تأثير لمصالح حزبية أو فئوية أو سواها. 


*الفرع الثاني:المفهوم الموضوعي*

يقصد به استقلال سلطة القضاء كسلطة وكيان عن السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية، وعدم السماح لأي جهة بإعطاء أوامر أو تعليمات أو اقتراحات للسلطة القضائية تتعلق بتنظيم السلطة، كما يعني عدم المساس بالاختصاص الأصلي للقضاء، وهو الفصل في المنازعات بتحويل الاختصاص في الفصل لجهات أخري كالمحاكم الاستثنائية ، أو المجالس التشريعية أو إعطاء صلاحيات القضاء إلى الإدارات التنفيذية، كذلك باعتبار القضاء سلطة وليس وظيفة والمشرع العراقي في ظل النظام السابق جعل من القضاء وظيفة وكرس هذا التوجه في قانون أصلاح النظام القانوني رقم (35) لسنة 1977 ( ... انه لا توجد في الدولة إلا سلطة سياسية واحدة تقوم بوضع السياسة العامة أو الإطار العام للمجتمع من خلال التشريع, ثم وظيفة أدارية ووظيفة قضائية , ولما كانت السلطة واحدة في الدولة فمعنى هذا انتفاء فكرة تعدد السلطات , التشريعية والتنفيذية والقضائية ...) وفي ظل هذا المفهوم للقضاء أخذت شؤون القضاة تدار من وزير العدل بحكم رئاسته لمجلس العدل , ووزير العدل جزء من السلطة التنفيذية فهو مهما سما فأنه يمثل تلك السلطة وينفذ سياستها وهي في الغالب تنطوي على خرق للقانون في كثير الأحيان وتتقاطع مع حقوق المواطن وحريته[9]. 
عندما جعل من القضاء وظيفة واعتبرها جزء من السلطة التنفيذية، وباحترام حجية الأحكام الصادرة في تلك المنازعات وعدم المماطلة في تنفيذها أو التحايل في تنفيذها و إلا فقدت الوظيفة القضائية قيمتها واحترامها. كتب الكزاندر هاملتون، أحد واضعي دستور الولايات المتحدة في العدد 78 من مجلة "ذي فدراليست " مدافعاً عن دور النظام القضائي في تشكيل الهيكلية الدستورية، فشدّد على أنه (لا وجود للحرية دون فصل السلطة القضائية عن السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية، وما على الحرية ان تخشى أي أمر يتعلق بالنظام القضائي بمفرده لكن عليها ان تخشى كل أمر إذا ما اتحد القضاء مع أي من السلطتين الأخريين)[10] ، وفي العراق عام 1963 صدر القانون رقم (26) لسنة 1963 قانون السلطة القضائية ولأول مرة يعترف بموجبه بكون القضاء سلطة تقوم إلى جانب السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية وتدار هذه السلطة بواسطة مجلس قضاء يرأسه رئيس محكمة التمييز وهذه المحكمة هي أعلى هيئة قضائية في العراق إلا أن الأمر لم يدم طويلا عندما تم إلغاء هذا القانون بموجب القانون رقم 101 لسنة 1977 وعاد العمل بمجلس العدل الذي يرأسه وزير العدل وأصبح القضاء جزء من السلطة التنفيذية، وخلال هذه الفترة الممتدة ما بين إلغاء مجلس القضاء عام 1977 وإعادة تشكيله في 18/9/2003 كان القضاء يعاني من التدخل في عمله، ويقول القاضي مدحت المحمود رئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى ( كانت المعاناة القضاة في أداء مهامهم كبيرة تدور ما بين التنقلات غير المبررة والإحالة على وظائف مدنية والعزل والحرمان من ممارسة المحاماة والسجن وسد المنافذ على الطاقات القضائية الفاعلة للحيلولة دون وصول أصحابها إلى المناصب القضائية المهمة لأنها لا تحمل هوية نظام الحكم وانتماءاته , وخلال تلك الفترة أيضا فتح الباب واسعاً أمام عناصر غير مؤهلة للدخول إلى سلك القضاء لأنها تحمل هوية الحكم وأفكاره وانتماءاته،وفي ظل هذه المعاناة انحسر دور القضاء في تحقيق أهدافه في مجال العدالة وسيادة القانون، ولكن بقيت في ضمير كل قاض جذوة الانتصار للحق بوسيلة أو بأخرى , ورغبة جامحة في أبعاد أصابع السلطة التنفيذية من التدخل في شؤون القضاء وعملت قدر المستطاع على أبقاء القضاء مستقلاً في أداء مهامه وكافح القضاة في سبيل ذلك بشكل منظور وغير منظور حتى لحظة سقوط النظام في 9/4/2003 ارتفع الصوت عالياً باستقلال القضاء ليأخذ دوره في ترسيخ سلطة القانون وحماية حقوق الإنسان والحريات العامة وقد كان للقضاة ذلك حيث أعيد تأسيس مجلس القضاء بالأمر المرقم (35) في 18/9/2003[11]. 
لذلك ومما تقد نجد أن تحقق المفهومين الشخصي والموضوعي في عمل السلطة القضائية واتحادهم فيها سيؤدي إلى تكوين إطار عملي حقيقي وواقعي لمبدأ استقلال القضاء وهما صنفان متلازمان لا ينفك أحدهما عن الأخر. 
*المطلب الثاني:مفهوم استقلال القضاء في الإسلام*

العراق دولة دينها الرسمي الإسلام وهو مصدر أساس من مصادر التشريع[12] ، لذا كان من الضروري ان نقف عند تعريف الشريعة الاسلامية لمفهوم استقلال القضاء ، فعرفت الشريعة الإسلامية استقلال القضاء وبسطت له الأرض وأرست قواعده وسعى الفقهاء لدعم القضاء بكل ما من شأنه تحرير القاضي من أية ضغوطات وعدم خوفه في الله لومه لائم ، وبينت بان القضاء (ولاية الحكم شرعا لمن له أهلية الفتوى بجزئيات القوانين على أشخاص معينين من الناس واثبات الحقوق واستيفائها إلى المستحق)[13] 
لذلك فإن للقضاء مهمة عظيمة وجليلة ذكرتها الشرائع السماوية قبل القوانين الوضعية واهتم فقهاء الشريعة الإسلامية في القضاء اهتمام فاق أي أمر آخر، وجعل البعض من القاضي بمنزلة الأنبياء حيث قال الإمام علي (ع ) إلى شريح القاضي ( يا شريح قد جلست مجلسا ما جلسه إلا نبي أو وصي نبي )[14] كما قدموا للقاضي أمورا لم تكن تعطى لخليفة المسلمين الذي كان يمثل رئيس اكبر دول في العالم في حينه، ونلاحظ إن القران أولى اهتمام بالقضاء، وذكر لنا إن الأنبياء كانوا يحكمون في حل النزاعات بين أقوامهم بقوله تعالى ( كان الناس امة واحدة فبعث الله النبيين مبشرين ومنذرين وانزل معهم الكتاب بالحق ليحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه)[15] وفي قوله تعالى ( وأرسلنا رسلنا بالبينات وأنزلنا معهم الكتاب والميزان ليقوم الناس بالقسط وانزلنا الحديد فيه بأس شدشد ومنافع للناس )[16] وبهذه الآيات يتوضح لنا بأن الأنبياء كانوا القضاة في مجتمعهم يحكمون بالعدل في حل النزاعات، كما نهى الرسول الاكرم (ص) عن التدخل في شؤون القضاء بقوله (من أعان على خصومة بظلم ، فقد باء بغضب من الله)[17]، وأفاض فقهاء الشريعة الإسلامية في وضع أحكام تنظم العلاقة بين القضاة وولاة الأمور بما يضمن استقلال القضاء ومن ذلك استبعاد اختياره من قبل المسلمين لما في ذلك من خطر قد يؤثر على سير العدالة. 
لذلك يرى بعض الكتاب إن مبدأ استقلال القضاء كان له حضور واسع في الشريعة الإسلامية ويذهبون إلى عدم وجود أي تأثير من السلطة التنفيذية على السلطة القضائية ، وفي وقفة الإمام على أمام القضاء مع اليهودي في قضية الدرع وهو الخليفة ، كذلك كان الخليفة عمر رضي الله عنه يرفض أن يقرر للولاة والحكام حصانة ضد القضاء، وفي هذا دليل على احترام هذا المبدأ من قبل الإسلام، ومما حدث آنذاك إن وذلك القاضي ابن عين الدولة يرفض شهادة الملك والأمثلة عديدة وكثيرة قد لا يجد الباحث لها نظير في الدول المعاصرة بل ويزيدون على ذلك بأن القاضي في الإسلام لا يسأل عن خطأه غير المتعمد ، ونفاذ حكم القاضي على الحكام والمحكومين[18]، وهذا لا يتعارض مع الرقابة على القاضي وضمان عدله وأمانته في عمله، فالشريعة الإسلامية وازنت بين ضرورة استقلال القاضي ليتمكن من أداء رسالته ووجود قدر من الرقابة عليه يمثل رادعاً عن الميل والهوى . 
*المطلب الثالث:استقلال القضاء في المواثيق الدولية والدساتير الحديثة*

­­­­­­­­­­­­­­لم تقف الحضارة الإنسانية عند إعلان الأفكار، وإنما تطور الأمر إلى سعي مجاميع من الدول إلى إصدار الإعلانات والمبادئ والمواثيق بالإضافة إلى الاتفاقيات الدولية التي تنادي بهذا مبدأ استقلال القضاء كدعامة أساسية لنشر العدالة وحماية حقوق الإنسان، فهذه ديباجة ميثاق الأمم المتحدة تؤكد تصميم شعوب العالم على بيان الأحوال التي يمكن في ظلها تحقيق العدالة ومنها "الحق في نظام قضائي نزيه ومستقل" ، وكذلك النظام الأساسي لمحكمة العدل الدولية الذي نص على تكوين هيئة المحكمة من قضاة مستقلين ، وفي المادة 8 من الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان التي تقرر حق كل إنسان في اللجوء إلى المحاكم الوطنية المختصة لإنصافه الفعلي من أية أعمال تنتهك الحقوق الأساسية التي يمنحها على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين وأن تنظر قضية في محكمة مستقلة ومحايدة ، أما العهد الدولي للحقوق المدنية والسياسية فقد نص في مادته الرابعة عشر على مبدأ حيدة واستقلال القضاء ، وقد اجتمعت لجنة من الخبراء بإيطاليا عام 1981م لوضع مشروع مبادئ حول استقلال القضاء ، مما نتج عنه الإعلان العالمي لاستقلال العدالة الصادر عن مؤتمر مونتريال في كندا عام 1983م([19])، لكن أهم تلك المواثيق والإعلانات " المبادئ الأساسية بشأن استقلال القضاء" الصادرة عن الأمم المتحدة عام 1985م، التي تعتبر الميثاق أو المرجع الدولي بشأن استقلال القضاء حيث نصت في البند الأول ( تكفل الدولة استقلال السلطة القضائية وينص عليه دستور البلد أو قوانينه ومن واجب جميع المؤسسات الحكومية وغيرها من المؤسسات احترام ومراعاة استقلال السلطة القضائية)، فأصبح مبدأ استقلال القضاء مبدأ دولي مهم يشكل التزام على الدول كافة، اغلب دساتير العالم باتت تعلن مبدأ استقلال القضاء، عدا دساتير الدول الاشتراكية التي لا تعترف بالقضاء كسلطة مستقلة.وفي المادة (10) من الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان ، المادة (14) من العهد الدولي لحقوق الإنسان ، ذكر بان الضمان المؤسسي الاول للمحاكمة العادلة إلا تصدر الأحكام عن مؤسسات سياسية ، بل بواسطة محاكم مختصة مستقلة محايدة مُشكَُلة بحكم القانون[20]، 


*المطلب الرابع :أركان استقلال القضاء*

يتطلب تعزيز مبدأ استقلال القضاء عدد من الضمانات والحصانات التي تهدف لتحقيق الاستقلال بمفهوميه الشخصي والعضوي ، على الرغم من الفروق الواضحة بين أغلب الدساتير في انتهاجها لنظام الحكم والأبواب الأخرى، إلا أننا نجد أنها نادراً ما تختلف اختلافا جوهرياً في تنظيمها لضمانات وكفالة احترام السلطة القضائية، عدا الأنظمة الاستبدادية، وللقول بوجود استقلال حقيقي للقضاء يجمع الفقه والقضاء على توافر ثلاثة أمور تمثل في مجموعها الحد الأدنى للقول بوجود استقلال كامل للقضاء في أي دوله ، وأولها مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات وثاني الأركان مبدأ عدم عزل القضاة وآخرها الاستقلال الفني والمالي والإداري ، 
[/align]</H2>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify] <h3>الفرع الأول :مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات*

ويقصد بمبدأ الفصل بين السلطات عدم تركيز السلطات في هيئة واحدة في الدولة وإقصاء أو تهميش الهيئات الأخرى ، وإنما تمارسها هيئات مختلفة مستقلة عن بعضها البعض، ولا يعني هذا الفصل التام والشامل إنما يلزم وجود قدر من التعاون ، وهذا الفصل التام قد ثبت فشله في تجارب سابقة والتجربة الحالية له في الولايات المتحدة، حيث أثبت الواقع العملي وجود قنوات للتعاون بين السلطات فيها ، وغني عن الذكر ذلك الجدل الفقهي حول عدد السلطات ونظريات الفصل وفي دراسات حديثة ظهور ما يسمى بالسلطة الدستورية[21] وغير ذلك، إلا أن الفقه الحديث استقر على وجوب الفصل بين السلطات مع وجود قدر من التعاون لتحقيق المصلحة العامة، وينبه جانب من الفقه إلى ضرورة تحقيق الفصل بين السلطات خصوصاً من تدخل السلطة التنفيذية بعمل السلطة القضائية، وهذا المبدأ هو نسبي ويختلف من بلد لآخر، يجب عدم تدخل السلطات الثلاث باختصاصات بعضها إلى جانب عدم تأثير الصحافة على القضاء[22]، ومن ثمرات هذا المبدأ تحقيق التخصص في العمل مما يؤدي لرفع الأداء كماً ونوعاً([23]) وقد أصبح هذا المبدأ هو الطريقة التي يمكن بها الحفاظ على السلامة العضوية لوظيفة القضاء وقد أصبح حاضراً بقوة في النزعة الدستورية الجديدة المتمثلة بتقييد الحكومات القانونية ويقتضي تحقيق الفصل بين السلطات كركن لاستقلال القضاء تحقيق ما يلي :- 
1. وجود درجة من الاحتراف في الوظيفة القضائية . 
2. عزل السلطة القضائية عن التأثير الخارجي . 
3. وجود استقلال ذاتي للإدارة القضائية . 
4. تحديد مسئولية الجهاز القضائي في إطار مفاهيم استقلال القضاء . 


*الفرع الثاني : مبدأ عدم القابلية للعزل*

نتيجة لوجود الأنظمة الشمولية والاستبدادية ظهرت الحاجة إلى إعداد نظام قانوني بضمانات تُطمئن القاضي، لاستقلاليته و حياديته ، واهم هذه الضمانات، ضمانة عدم القابلية على عزله، إلا من قبل السلطة القضائية ذاتها وبموجب قواعد قانونية حاكمة وصارمة، وهو باختصار عدم ترك الفصل في عزل القاضي من عدمه بيد السلطة التنفيذية، وذلك لا يعني عصمة القاضي لكن يضمن إحاطة عزله بضمانات تكفل له أداء مهامه بأمان واطمئنان ، ولا يتعارض مع هذا المبدأ إمكانية مساءلة القاضي تأديبياً أو حتى جزائيا وفي قانون التنظيم القضائي رقم 160 لسنة 1979 المعدل[24] توجد نصوص في الفصل الثالث بعنوان الإشراف على أعمال القضاة والأمور الانضباطية، وحدد الآليات التي يجب ان تتبع في حال عزل القاضي وعلى وفق المواد (55 ـ 62)، وحالات إنهاء خدمة القاضي ذكرت في القانون بعدد محدد من الحالات منها ، إدانة القاضي بفعل لا يأتلف وشرف المهنة في القضاء بموجب قرار حكم صادر من محكمة مختصة ومكتسب لدرجة البتات، أو بموجب قرار من لجنة شؤون القضاء عن محاكمة تجريها، يثبت فيها عدم أهلية القاضي في العمل القضائي[25]، أو عدم أهلية القاضي من الصنف الرابع[26]، وبموجب قرار مسبب من قبل مجلس القضاء الأعلى[27]، كما يعني هذا المبدأ عدم إمكانية النقل إلى وظيفة خارج سلك القضاء، إلا على وفق ما أشير إليه في قانون التنظيم القضائي ، أما النقل المكاني والنوعي داخل السلك القضائي فجائز وفق قواعد محددة بموجب القانون المذكور .وذكر هذا المبدأ في " المبادئ الأساسية بشأن استقلال السلطة القضائية " التي اعتمدتها الأمم المتحدة عام 1985م ، حيث ورد في البند 11 منها (يضمن القانون للقضاة بشكل مناسب تمضية المدة المقررة لتوليهم وظائفهم واستقلالهم وأمنهم وحصولهم على أجر ملائم وشروط خدمتهم ومعاشهم التقاعدي وسن تقاعدهم) كما نص البند 12 على :" يتمتع القضاة سواء كانوا معينين أو منتخبين بضمان بقائهم في منصبهم إلى حين بلوغهم سن التقاعد الإلزامية أو انتهاء المقرر لتوليهم المنصب ..." بل وزاد البند 8 "... لا يكون القضاة عرضة للإيقاف أو للعزل إلا لدواعي عدم القدرة أو دواعي السلوك." وكذلك البند 19 : "تحدد جميع الإجراءات التأديبية وإجراءات الإيقاف أو العزل وفقاً للمعايير المعمول بها للسلوك القضائي ." حيث جعلت للإجراءات التأديبية وإجراءات العزل معايير عالمية لا تستطيع الدول التحكم بها ، وكذلك نظمت الجهة التي تصدر العزل بالبند 20 : "ينبغي أن تكون القرارات الصادرة بشأن الإجراءات التأديبية أو إجراءات الإيقاف أو العزل قابلة لإعادة النظر من جانب جهة مستقلة) وفي الدستور العراقي الدائم ذكر هذا المبدأ وأشار إليه بعدم إمكانية عزل القضاة إلا بالأحوال التي يحددها القانون[28]. 


*الفرع الثالث : الاستقلال الفني والإداري والمالي للقضاء*

هذا الركن يضم كل شكل من أشكال الاستقلال، وفيه عدد من النقاط المهمة لتدعيم مبدأ استقلال القضاء وعلى وفق ما يلي:ـ 
أولاً: الاستقلال الفني :- 
يقصد بالاستقلال الفني، باستقلالية القاضي في إصدار القرارات وكتابة أحكامه، فلا يمكن التدخل وتغيير منطوق الحكم أو القرارات الصادرة من القاضي من قبل أي شخص إلا إذا اتبعت الطرق القانونية بالطعن فيه أمام المحاكم ذات الدرجة الأعلى من المحكمة التي أصدرت القرار، وذكر ذلك في إعلان "المبادئ الأساسية بشأن استقلال السلطة القضائية" في نص البند الرابع (لا يجوز أن تحدث أية تدخلان غير لائقة أو لا مبرر لها في الإجراءات القضائية ولا تخضع الأحكام القضائية التي تصدرها المحاكم لإعادة النظر) ، كما نص الدستور العراقي الدائم على ذلك أيضا[29]، كما تجلت هذه الاستقلالية حينما اعتبرت الأحكام القضائية تصدر باسم الشعب[30]، الذي هو مصدر السلطات، مما يمنع أي سلطة تسعى لتعديل الأحكام القضائية، إلا إذا كانت مفوضة من الشعب وبموجب القوانين النافذة التي تنسجم وإحكام الدستور. 
ثانياً : الاستقلال الإداري 
إن الاستقلال الإداري هو استقلال القضاة عن السلطة التنفيذية فيما يتعلق بشئون عملهم ، ويحتوي على أربعة أنواع من الاستقلال:- 
أ- ترقية القضاة : حيث أن ترقية القاضي تعد من أولى اهتماماته وطموحاته لذلك يجب قطع الطريق على السلطة التنفيذية باستقلال هذه النقطة بمكافأة من يطيع ومعاقبة من يعصي، فحرصت التشريعات على أن تحيط ترقية القضاة بعدد من الضوابط حرصا على استقلالهم وتمكينا لأدائهم المستقل، وهذا ما جعل بعض التشريعات لا تأخذ بنظام ترقية للقضاة فالقاضي لديهم في درجة واحدة لا يجاوزها طول حياته هادفين للسمو بالقاضي من النفاق والرياء للحصول على ترقيته، وفي قوانين جميع البلدان العربية أمر ترقية القضاة إلى السلطة القضائية حصرا[31]، وف العراق نظم قانون التنظيم القضائي أمر الترقية وجعلها من اختصاص مجلس القضاء الأعلى[32]. 
ب- نقل القضاة وندبهم : ضمانة عدم النقل ذات صلة وثيقة بضمانة عدم العزل، لان النقل قد يشكل عقوبة مبطنة للقاضي، مما يؤثر سلباً على استقلاله، ولكن عكس ذلك قضية ندب القضاة التي قد تعطي السلطة التنفيذية يداً لمجازاة ومكافأة من تريد ، ونرى كذلك إمكانية معاقبة وإقصاء القضاة بطريقة الانتداب مما يعني التخلص منهم واقعياً خاصة إذا ما علمنا أن مدة الانتداب في قانون التنظيم القضائي تصل إلى حد ثلاث سنوات، ولتحقيق هذه الضمانة اقترنت عملية الانتداب بعدة شروط منها أن تكون بموافقة مجلس القضاء الأعلى وبطلب تحريري من القاضي[33] . 
ج- الإشراف على أعمال القضاة : الطبيعة البشرية للقضاة تجعلهم كغيرهم بحاجة لمن يراجع أعمالهم وأوضاعهم، ومن ذلك كانت فكرة هيئة الإشراف القضائي،والتي مهمتها تتمثل في التقييم والتوجيه والتحقيق في أمور القضاة سواء ما تعلق بعمله القضائي أو سلوكه الشخصي على وفق ما أشير إليه في المادة (55) من قانون التنظيم القضائي رقم 160 لسنة 1979 المعدل[34] . 
د- المساءلة التأديبية : لما كان القاضي يفوق الشخص الطبيعي بضمانات عديدة، لغرض ضمان عدم التأثير عليه ، ولما كان بشراً يعيب ويخطأ يظلم ويحق، كان لا بد من وجود ضمانة للناس ولجهة القضاء من القاضي المسيء، ولكن هذه الإجراءات التأديبية يجب أن تحدد بقانون وأن تشرف عليها جهة القضاء بنفسها وهو ما شارت إليه سلفا وعلى وفق ما ذكرته المواد القانونية في قانون التنظيم القانوني[35] . 
ثالثاً: الاستقلال المالي 
وهذا الاستقلال نرى ضرورة إتحاد عنصرين للقول به أولهم "عنصر شخصي" وهو ما يوجب توفير الحياة الكريمة للقضاة وينأى بهم عن الشبهات ، كما يعلله البعض بأن توفير المزايا المالية للقضاة كالمرتبات العالية وغيرها يضمن لهم مركزاً سامياً يقيهم من التطلع إلى الوظائف الأخرى مما يجعل الدولة تخسر ذوي الخبرة والدراية. واصبح مجلس القضاء العراقي له ميزانية خاصة منفصلة عن ميزانية السلطة التنفيذية على وفق ما جاء بأمر سلطة الائتلاف المنحلة المؤقتة رقم 12 لسنة 2004[36] 
*المطلب الخامس :وسائل تعزيز دعم استقلال القضاء*

إن محور استقلال القضاء هو الاهتمام بالمنظومة القضائية الممثلة بالسلطة القضائية وكذلك الاهتمام باستقلالية القاضي، وهذا الاهتمام لا يكون لشخص القاضي، بل للدور العظيم الذي يقوم به القضاء والهدف النبيل الذي يسعى لتحقيقه، وكذلك فعلت كل التشريعات الوضعية في العالم القديم والمعاصر، إذ كان القاضي عند السومريون والاشوريون، هو الحاكم وفي العصور الحديثة في البلدان المتقدمة والمتحضرة، نجد إن القاضي له مميزات مادية ومعنوية تفوق ما لرئيس البلاد، كذلك في العراق ، كان للقضاء دور في نهوض هذا البلد منذ تأسيسه ولحد الآن، على الرغم مما عانى هذا الجهاز من ظلم واعتداء وجور السلطات الحاكمة، التي كانت تتصف بالشمولية والديكتاتورية فوقف لها القضاء موقف شرف تمثل بالعديد من القرارات الجريئة التي قدم ثمنها القضاة حياتهم وتعرضوا للسجن والأذى (وبقيت في ضمير كل قاض جذوة الانتصار للحق بوسيلة أو بأخرى , ورغبة جامحة في أبعاد أصابع السلطة التنفيذية من التدخل في شؤون القضاء وعملت قدر المستطاع على أبقاء القضاء مستقلاً في أداء مهامه وكافح القضاة في سبيل ذلك بشكل منظور وغير منظور حتى لحظة سقوط النظام في 9/4/2003 ... ارتفع الصوت عالياً باستقلال القضاء ليأخذ دوره في ترسيخ سلطة القانون وحماية حقوق الإنسان والحريات العامة وقد كان للقضاة ذلك)[37]. لذلك فان تعزيز هذه الاستقلالية وحمايتها، لا يكون إلا بأربعة وسائل دستورية وجزائية وشعبية وذاتية سأعرض لها بإيجاز على وفق ما يلي: ـ 
*الفرع الأول:الحماية الدستورية*

الحماية الدستورية لمبدأ استقلال القضاء تعني صياغة المبدأ في نصوص دستورية ترفعها إلى مستوى الإلزام القانوني وتحميها من الاعتداء من ، وذكرها في الدستور يمنحها صفة السمو على النصوص القانونية العادية ، حيث إن الدستور هو القانون الأعلى والأسمى في سلم الهرم التشريعي، ولا يجوز إصدار أي قانون يتقاطع وإحكام الدستور النافذ ، بالإضافة إلى إن القاعدة الدستورية لا يمكن تغييرها أو إلغائها من قبل السلطة التشريعية، وإنما بموجب آليات حددها الدستور الدائم من خلال الاستفتاء الشعبي والحصول على نسبة من عدد أعضاء مجلس النواب على وفق أحكام[38], وفي نصوص الدستور ذكرت عدة مواد تؤكد على ضمان استقلال القضاء منها ماورد في المادة (19) ( القضاء مستقل لا سلطان عليه لغير القانون) وفي اليمين التي يؤديها عضو مجلس النواب[39] وفي نص المادة (85)(القضاة مستقلون، لا سلطان عليهم في قضائهم لغير القانون، ولا يجوز لاية سلطة التدخل في القضاء او في شؤون العدالة) وهذا المنهج لم يقتصر على الدستور العراقي بل سارت عليه العديد من الدساتير العربية منها الاردني ، العراقي ، التونسي ، المصري، السوري، اللبناني، الكويتي[40]. 
*الفرع الثاني :الحماية الجزائية*

النصوص الدستورية لا تكفي لصيانة مبدأ استقلال القضاء وحمايته، ما لم تقرر هذه الحماية بموجب قوانين تفرض جزاءات تمنع انتهاك هذا الاستقلال وتعاقب عليه، وتكون الحماية الجزائية وهي محور هذا الطرح، أو ما تسمى بالحماية التشريعية فإنها تتمثل بإصدار القوانين التي تتضمن دعم استقلال القضاء، ولمجلس النواب الدور المتفرد في هذا المساق، لأنه صاحب السلطة التشريعية في البلد وفي التشريعات العراقية توجد العديد من النصوص العقابية التي تعاقب على فعل التدخل في شؤون القضاء، ومنها ما جاء في قانون العقوبات العراقي رقم 111 لسنة 1969 المعدل في الباب الرابع وعدَّ بعض الأفعال التي تتعلق بسير العدالة جريمة وحدد لها العقوبة في المواد ( 233 ـ 242) ولم يقف الأمر عند التدخل، بل عاقب على الأفعال التي يرتكبها الموظف في عدم تنفيذه للأحكام القضائية المكتسبة لدرجة القطعية، إذ نص في قانون العقوبات على تجريم فعل الامتناع عن تنفيذ قرارات وأحكام القضاء وفرض عقوبات تصل إلى الحبس لمدة لا تزيد على سنتين لمن لا ينفذ هذه الأحكام القضائية ومنها ما ورد في نص المادة 329 من قانون العقوبات العراقي في رقم 111 لسنة 1969 المعدل ونصها كما يلي (1 – يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة او بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل موظف أو مكلف بخدمة امة استغل وظيفته في وقف أو تعطيل تنفيذ الأوامر الصادرة من الحكومة أو أحكام القوانين والأنظمة أو أي حكم أو أمر صادر من إحدى المحاكم أو أية سلطة عامة مختصة أو في تأخير تحصيل الأموال او الرسوم ونحوها المقررة قانونا.2 – يعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل موظف أو مكلف بخدمة عامة امتنع عن تنفيذ حكم أو أمر صادر من أحدى المحاكم أو من أية سلطة عامة مختصة بعد مضي ثمانية أيام من إنذاره رسميا بالتنفيذ متى كان تنفيذ الحكم أو الأمر داخلا في اختصاصه.)، وكان لنا رأي في هذه المادة بالعمل على تشديد العقوبة من اجل ضمان استقلال العمل القضائي لان الامتناع عن تنفيذ الأحكام القضائية هو تعطيل لمهامه وكانت دعوة موجه لمجلس النواب للتفاعل مع الفكرة[41]. 
[/align]</h3>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الفرع الثالث :الحماية الشعبية*

إن استقلال القضاء هو ضمانة الشعب تجاه السلطة الحاكمة ، حيث تكونت المجتمعات الإنسانية بعد ظهور الحاجة إلى الابتعاد عن الفردية في المعشر والعمل ، وكذلك التوسع الحاصل في حجم العلاقات الثنائية والفردية ، وهكذا سارت العجلة نحو ذوبان الأفراد في المجتمعات والسير بالاتجاه الذي ينسجم وتطلعات الجماعة على حساب الفردية الشخصية والذاتية ، وهذا ولد بدوره الحاجة لإيجاد وسيلة لمعالجة التقاطعات بين المصالح الفردية بعضها مع بعض او مع المصلحة الجماعية، مما حدا بتلك المجتمعات إلى التفكير بإيجاد القضاء أو المحاكم لفض المنازعات والتخاصم بين الأفراد، وتطور من حالته البدائية حتى وصل إلى ما عليه من تطور في الموضوع والشكل، معتمداً في مسيرته على ما جاءت به الشرائع السماوية والوضعية التي أبدعتها الحضارات الإنسانية المتعددة والمتعاقبة، وهذا يدل على ان هدف القضاء بسط العدل بين الأفراد من أبناء البلد ويعتبر رضاهم عن أداء القضاء معيار لمعرفة مصداقية تطبيق مبدأ استقلال القضاء ، فلا قيمة له إذا لم يكن قائم في وجدان الشعب وإيمانه بان استقلال القضاء هو أقوى ضمانة في كفالة الحقوق والحريات ، حتى وان أقرتها الدساتير والقوانين ، عندما يترسخ إيمان الشعب باستقلال القضاء يكون الشعب هو المحامي والمدافع عن ذلك الاستقلال ، وفي هذا الصدد ينهض دور وسائل الإعلام ومؤسسات المجتمع المدني بنشر الوعي القانوني بين عموم المواطنين، لأنه يحصن المجتمع تجاه خروقات أفراده لنواميسه الناشئة عن تجاربه التي مرَ بها ، ومن هذا نرى أن الوعي القانوني إذا ما أريد له أن يتحقق وان ينتشر فمن الواجب على أفراد المجتمع أنفسهم تحقيق ذلك الأمر ، لأن المؤسسات مهما بلغ بها الأمر من تملك الوسائل والإمكانيات لا تستطيع تحقيق الهدف ما لم يكن الفرد ساعياً إليه لتعلق ذلك الأمر بالذات الإنسانية والفكر الذي يحمله الفرد . ومن السبل التي من الممكن نرسخ مبدأ استقلال القضاء بموجبها بين الناس ما يلي: ـ 1. التوسع في طرح الثقافة القانونية من خلال البرامج الإعلامية المسموعة والمقروءة والمرئية ، وقد لاحظنا تأثير الصفحات القانونية في رفع مستوى الوعي القانوني لدى المواطن ، حيث دأبت صحفنا اليومية على تخصيص صفحات وزوايا قانونية، وقد ساهم هذا الأمر في إقبال المواطنين المتزايد على قراءة المواضيع المطروحة فيها ومن ثم العودة إلى المتون القانونية أو المختصين في الجانب القانوني لمعرفة مراكزهم القانونية ، لان جماهيرية تلك الصحف وأسلوب الطرح المتبع في عرض المواضيع القانونية ،الذي يبتعد عن تعقيد الطرح الأكاديمي التخصصي ويقترب من عمومية المشكلة وتعلقها بالجانب الحياتي اليومي للمواطن ، وهذا النجاح في مجال الإعلام المقروء يدعونا إلى مناشدة الدوائر المعنية للنهوض بمستوى التثقيف والإرشاد القانوني في مجال الإعلام المسموع والمرئي . 2. إيجاد مناهج تعليمية في بعض المراحل الدراسية تتعلق بالمعرفة القانونية وبشكل مبسط حتى يكون الطالب مؤهل لتقبل الالتزامات التي يمليها عليه القانون النافذ ويؤديها بشكل صحيح ومنسجم مع الشرعية القانونية ، وكذلك يمارسه حقوقه التي كفلها القانون بالشكل الذي لا يتقاطع مع حقوق الآخرين 
*الفرع الرابع:الحماية الذاتية أو الشخصية* 

إيمان القاضي باستقلاله وتغلغل هذا الإيمان في أعماق ضميره ووجدانه يجعل من مبدأ الاستقلال عقيدة حية في ضميره، لان عدم إيمانه بذلك سيؤدي إلى اعتباره مجرد شعور أو التزام أدبي قابل للجدل ويضعف قوة الدفاع عنه، وهذه الحماية لاستقلالية القاضي تقوم على العنصرين الآتيين[42] :ـ 
1. وجود فلسفة واضحة لمبدأ استقلال القضاء يؤمن بها القضاة راسخة في وجدانهم وضمائرهم توضح معناه ، وتبرز مدى أهميته. لان القاضي الذي لا يفهم معنى الاستقلال لا يمكنه أن يكون مستقلا 
2. وعي القاضي وإحساسه بضرورة هذا الاستقلال وإدراكه لحجم الضمانة التي سيوفرها لتحقيق هذا المبدأ الذي سينعكس ايجابيا على المجتمع ، ويتبنى عقيدة مفادها انه قد نذر نفسه لعمله في القضاء وان يتصدى لكل محاولة للنيل من استقلاليته . 


ومن صور الحماية الذاتية أو الشخصية ما يتعلق بهيبة القضاة و حياديته ومنعه من العمل بوظائف غير العمل القضائي وتوفير مستلزمات العيش الرغيد للقاضي ولعائلته فتكفل المشرع العراقي بتوفير البعض منها إلا انه لم يرتقي إلى مستوى التشريع الإسلامي من حيث الاهتمام بشؤون القاضي، فقدمها على كل المواقع والمناصب الدينية والدنيوية وأسبغ عليه نعم الله التي أجراها الخالق عز وجل لعباده المؤمنين . فترى القاضي في صدر الخلافة الإسلامية يتقاضى راتباً أعلى من راتب الخليفة الذي كان يمثل الرأس الأعلى للسلطة في الدولة الإسلامية كما تكفل بتامين مسكنه وقوت عياله وخدمه، والزم القائم بالأمر بتوفير وسائط النقل المتيسرة في حينه، وذلك من اجل ضمان حيادية ونزاهة القاضي من الميل تجاه الشهوات أو الميل تجاه ضغط الحاجة عليه. 


*الخاتمة*

في نهاية هذه الورقة الميسرة التي قدمت فيها رؤوس أقلام لموضوع مهم وواسع لا يعنى بأحوال القضاء فحسب ، وإنما يتعلق بكينونة المجتمع ، وهذا المبدأ كما عرضته هو مبدأ يعتمد بالدرجة الأساس على أعمال يتعاضد الجميع على إنجازها، سواء كانت سلطة تشريعية او قضائية او تنفيذية، وكل هذه السلطات وسواها على وفق تصنيفات أخرى تعمل ضمن منظومة واحدة تسمى الدولة ولا يمكن تصور عمل سلطة دون وجود الأخرى، فالسلطة التشريعية تتولى مهمة سن القوانين وتشريعها التي تنضم الحياة بكل سياقاتها ومن ثم تعمل السلطة التنفيذية على إدارة شؤون الدولة على وفق هذه القوانين ، ويكون دور السلطة القضائية في صيانة الحقوق التي أقرتها هذه القوانين من خلال الأحكام القضائية التي تصدرها حينما تعرض عليها دعاوى المواطنين الذين يظنون بان حقوقهم التي أقرتها القوانين قد خرقت سواء كان الخرق من الحكومة او من المواطن على حد سواء .وهذا يدل على إن دور السلطة القضائية مكمل لعمل السلطة التشريعية، إذ لولا هذا العمل لما احترمت القوانين التي يسنها مجلس النواب ممثل السلطة التشريعية الذي سيؤدي حتما إلى انهيار مفهوم الدولة الحديثة والعودة إلى العصور المظلمة بنواميس وشرائع الغابة. لذلك فان من أهم مهام مجلس النواب هو العمل والسعي لضمان استقلال القضاء ودعمه، وهذا الدعم لا يكون بضمانات و حصانات تقدم للأسرة القضائية فحسب بل انه يمثل دعم لضمانات المواطن في الحفاظ على وجوده وكينونته وأسرته ومن ثم الحفاظ على الدولة برمتها. 
والله ولي التوفيق 


القاضي 
سالم روضان الموسوي 
بغداد في 22/4/2007 الموافق 15/ربيع الثاني /1429 هـ 
*المصادر*

1. القرآن الكريم 
2. ضياء شيت خطاب ـ فن القضاء ـ منشورات مركز البحوث القانونية 
3. فاروق الكيلاني ـ استقلال القضاء ـ المركز العربي للمطبوعات بيروت 
4. محمد نور شحاتة ـاستقلال القضاء من وجهة النظر الدولية والعربية والإسلامية ـ بدون ط ـ دار النهضة العربية 
5. مدحت المحمود ـ استقلال القضاء في العراق ودور الدستور الدائم في حماية استقلال القضاء ـ مركز القضاء العراقي للدراسات والتوثيق 
6. محمد بن علي بن بابويه القمي الصدوق ـ المقنع- مؤسة الامام الهادي للنشر ـ ط 1 قم عام 1994 
7. محمد بن علي بن حماد الشوكاني ـ نيل الاوطار من أحاديث سيد الاخبار ـ دار الجيل بيروت ط1 عام 
8. الشيخ مرتضى الأنصاري ـ القضاء والشهادات ـ مطبعة باقري قم ـ ط1 عام 1994 1973 
9. الدكتور عاصم خليل ـ قراءة في نظرية السلطة الدستورية ـ‘ مجلة رؤية العدد الثاني 2005 ـ الهيئة الوطنية للإعلام الفلسطينية 
10. زكي محمد النجار ـ القانون الدستوري والأنظمة السياسية ، دراسة مقارنة بالشريعة الإسلامية ـ ط1 القاهرة ـ دار الفكر العربي 1992م-1993م 
11. القاضي سالم روضان الموسوي ـ دور مجلس النواب في دعم استقلال القضاء ـ جريدة الصباح العدد المنشور في 12/2/2008 
12. ساندرا داي اوكونور قاضية وعضو في المحكمة العليا للولايات المتحدة ـ أهمية استقلال النظام القضائي ـ وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية 
13. الوقائع العراقية 
14. الدستور الدائم عام 2005 
15. قانون التنظيم القضائي 
16. قانون العقوبات العراقي 
17. أمر سلطة الائتلاف المنحلة رقم 35 لسنة 2003 
18. أمرذ سلطة الائتلاف المنحلة رقم 12 لسنة 2004 
[1] نص الفقرة أولا من المادة (19) من الدستور الدائم لعام 2005 ( القضاء مستقل لا سلطان عليه لغير القانون) 
[2] سورة آل عمران الآية 47 
[3] سورة يونس الاية 47 
[4] ضياء شيت خطاب ، فن القضاء، مركز البحوث القانونية ـ ص13 
[5] ضياء شيت خطاب ـ مرجع سابق ـ ص 17 
[6] للمزيد انظر فاروق الكيلاني ـ استقلال القضاء ـ المركز العربي للمطبوعات بيروت ـ ص 27 ـ ط2 عام 1999 
[7] نص المادة (85) من الدستور الدائم لعام 2005 (القضاة مستقلون، لا سلطان عليهم في قضائهم لغير القانون، ولا يجوز لأية سلطة التدخل في القضاء أو في شؤون العدالة) 
[8] للمزيد انظر محمد نور شحاتة ـاستقلال القضاء من وجهة النظر الدولية والعربية والإسلامية ـ بدون ط ـ دار النهضة العربية ـ ص 10 
[9] القاضي مدحت المحمود ـ استقلال القضاء في العراق ودور الدستور الدائم في حماية استقلال القضاء ـ مركز القضاء العراقي للدراسات والتوثيق ـ الشبكة الدولية للمعلومات http://www.iraqijudicature.org/researches.html 
[10] ساندرا داي اوكونور قاضية وعضو في المحكمة العليا للولايات المتحدة ـ أهمية استقلال النظام القضائي ـ وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية ـ الشبكة الدولية للمعلومات http://usinfo.state.gov/ar/index.html 
[11] القاضي مدحت المحمود ـ مرجع سابق 
[12] نص الفقرة (أولا) من المادة (2) من الدستور الدائم لعام 2005 (الإسلام دين الدولة الرسمي، وهو مصدرٌ أساس للتشريع: أ ـ لا يجوز سن قانونٍ يتعارض مع ثوابت أحكام الإسلام. ب ـ لا يجوز سن قانونٍ يتعارض مع مبادئ الديمقراطية) 
[13] للمزيد انظر الشيخ مرتضى الأنصاري ـ القضاء والشهادات ـ مطبعة باقري قم ـ ط1 عام 1994 ـ ص22 
[14] الشيخ محمد بن علي بن بابويه القمي الصدوق ـ المقنع- مؤسة الامام الهادي للنشر ـ ط 1 قم عام 1994 ـ ص 395 
[15] سورة البقرة ـ الآية 13 
[16] سورة الحديد ـ الآية 25 
[17] محمد بن علي بن حماد الشوكاني ـ نيل الاوطار من أحاديث سيد الاخبار ـ دار الجيل بيروت ط1 عام 1973 ـ ج 9 ـ ص176 
[18] للمزيد انظر محمد نور شحاتة ـ مرجع سابق ـ ص 110 
[19]للمزيد انظر محمد نور شحاتة ـ مرجع سابق ـ ص9. 
[20] منظمة العفو الدولية ـ دليل المحاكمات العادلة ـ مطبوعات منظمة العفو الدولية 1998ـ ص 74 
[21] للمزيد انظر الدكتور عاصم خليل ـ قراءة في نظرية السلطة الدستورية ـ‘ مجلة رؤية العدد الثاني 2005 ـ الهيئة الوطنية للإعلام الفلسطينية 
(([22] محمد انور شحاتة ـ مرجع سابق ـ ص21. 
([23]) زكي محمد النجار ـ القانون الدستوري والأنظمة السياسية ، دراسة مقارنة بالشريعة الإسلامية ـ ط1 القاهرة ـ دار الفكر العربي 1992م-1993 ـ ص224. 
[24] منشور في الوقائع العراقية - رقم العدد 2746 في 12/17/1979 
[25] نص الفقرة (ج) من المادة (58) من قانون التنظيم لاقضائي رقم 160 لسنة 1979 المعدل(انهاء الخدمة – وتفرض هذه العقوبة على القاضي اذا صدر عليه حكم بات بعقوبة من محكمة مختصة عن فعل لا يأتلف وشرف الوظيفة، او اذا ثبت عن محاكمة تجريها اللجنة، عدم اهلية القاضي للاستمرار في الخدمة 
[26] نص المادة (59) من قانون التنظيم القضائي رقم 160 لسنة 1979 المعدل (أولا – لمجلس العدل إنهاء خدمة القاضي من الصنف الرابع او نقله الى وظيفة مدنية بناء على قرار مسبب بعدم أهليته للاستمرار بالخدمة في جهاز الادعاء العام، ويتم ذلك بمرسوم جمهوري، ثانيا – لا يعاد الى القضاء، من تنهي خدمته وفق أحكام هذا القانون على ان ذلك لا يمنع من تعيينه في وظيفة مدنية) 
[27] حلت تسمية مجلس القضاء الأعلى بدلا من مجلس العدل وكلمة رئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى بدلا من وزير العدل في قانون التنظيم القضائي بموجب أمر سلطة الائتلاف المنحلة المؤقتة 35 لسنة 2003 
[28] نص المادة (94)من الدستور العراقي الدائم لعام 2005( القضاة غير قابلين للعزل إلا في الحالات التي يحددها القانون، كما يحدد القانون، الأحكام الخاصة بهم، وينظم مساءلتهم تأديبياً) 
[29] نص المادة (85) من الدستور العراقي الدائم لسنة 2005 (القضاة مستقلون، لا سلطان عليهم في قضائهم لغير القانون، ولا يجوز لأية سلطة التدخل في القضاء او في شؤون العدالة) 
[30] نص المادة مادة (6) من قانون التنظيم القضائي رقم 160 لسنة 1979 المعدل (تصدر الأحكام وتنفذ باسم الشعب). 
[31] فاروق كيلاني ـ مرجع سابق ـ ص 330 
[32] نص الفقرة (ثانيا) من المادة (45) من قانون التنظيم القضائي رقم 160 لسنة 1979 المعدل ( يرقى القاضي من صنف إلى لاخر بقرار من مجلس العدل بناء على طلب يتقدم به إلى وزارة العدل بشرط إن يكون : ا – قد نال راتب الحد الأدنى للصنف المراد ترقيته إليه. ب – قد اعد بحثا في موضوع له علاقة بالاختصاصات القضائية أو العدلية. ويعفى من تقديم البحث لترقية واحدة من حصل على شهادة الماجستير، كما يعفى من تقديمه لترقيتين متتاليتين من حصل على شهادة الدكتوراه) 
[33] نص الفقرة (أولا) من المادة (49) من قانون التنظيم القضائي رقم 160 لسنة 1979 المعدل (لا يجوز نقل القاضي إلى وظيفة غير قضائية إلا بموافقته التحريرية). 
[34] للمزيد انظر أحكام الفصل الثالث من قانون التنظيم القضائي 
[35] نص المادة (58) من قانون التنظيم القضائي (تصدر لجنة شؤون القضاة المشكلة بموجب قانون وزارة العدل، في الدعاوى الانضباطية المقامة على القاضي إحدى العقوبات الانضباطية الآتية : ا – الإنذار – ويترتب عليه تأخير علاوة القاضي وترفيعه لمدة ستة اشهر. ب – تأخير الترفيع او العلاوة او كليهما، مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ القرار اذا كان قد اكمل المدة القانونية للترفيع والا من تاريخ اكمالهما. جـ - انهاء الخدمة – وتفرض هذه العقوبة على القاضي»»»» «««اذا صدر عليه حكم بات بعقوبة من محكمة مختصة عن فعل لا ياتلف وشرف الوظيفة، او اذا ثبت عن محاكمة تجريها اللجنة، عدم اهلية القاضي للاستمرار في الخدمة.) 
[36] منشور في الوقائع العراقية - رقم العدد3985 في 7/1/2004 
[37]القاضي مدحت المحمود ـ مرجع سابق 
[38] نص المادة ( 122) من الدستور الدائم ( أولا :ـ لرئيس الجمهورية ومجلس الوزراء مجتمعين، أو لخُمس (1/5) أعضاء مجلس النواب، اقتراح تعديل الدستور. ثانياًً :ـ لا يجوز تعديل المبادئ الأساسية الواردة في الباب الأول، والحقوق والحريات الواردة في الباب الثاني من الدستور، إلا بعد دورتين انتخابيتين متعاقبتين، وبناءاً على موافقة ثلثي أعضاء مجلس النواب عليه، وموافقة الشعب بالاستفتاء العام، ومصادقة رئيس الجمهورية، خلال سبعة أيام. ثالثاًً :ـ لا يجوز تعديل المواد الأخرى غير المنصوص عليها في البند "ثانياً" من هذه المادة، إلا بعد موافقة ثلثي أعضاء مجلس النواب عليه، وموافقة الشعب بالاستفتاء العام، ومصادقة رئيس الجمهورية، خلال سبعة أيام. رابعاً :ـ لا يجوز إجراء أي تعديل على مواد الدستور، من شأنه إن ينتقص من صلاحيات الأقاليم التي لا تكون داخلةً ضمن الاختصاصات الحصرية للسلطات الاتحادية، إلا بموافقة السلطة التشريعية في الإقليم المعني، وموافقة أغلبية سكانه باستفتاءٍ عام) 
[39] نص المادة (48) من الدستور الدائم ( يؤدي عضو مجلس النواب اليمين الدستورية امام المجلس، قبل ان يباشر عمله، بالصيغة الآتية: (اُقسم بالله العلي العظيم، أن اؤدي مهماتي ومسؤولياتي القانونية، بتفانٍ واخلاص، وان احافظ على استقلال العراق وسيادته، وارعى مصالح شعبه، وأسهر على سلامة أرضه وسمائه ومياهه وثرواته ونظامه الديمقراطي الاتحادي، وان أعمل على صيانة الحريات العامة والخاصة، واستقلال القضاء، والتزم بتطبيق التشريعات بامانةٍ وحياد، والله على ما اقول شهيد). 
[40] للمزيد انظر فاروق كيلاني ـ مرجع سابق ـ ص 80 
[41] للمزيد انظر القاضي سالم روضان الموسوي ـ دور مجلس النواب في دعم استقلال القضاء ـ جريدة الصباح العدد المنشور في 12/2/2008 
[42] فاروق كيلاني ـ مرجع سابق ـ ص84 
المصدر هنا

----------


## أم خطاب

بارك الله على الأهتمام بالموضوع وعلى جهودكم الخيرة ،،،،

كنا نطمح اكثرمن ذلك بأن يضع له ولدولة فلسطين العربية قسم مع باقي أقرانهم من الدول الأخرى

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الى أن تقرر الادارة ذلك لا مانع عندى من نقل الموضوعان ليصبحا قسمان .*
*خالص تحياتى*

----------


## أم خطاب

بارك الله فيكم جميعا" ..
واكرر الشكر للأهتمام بالموضوع

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وظيفة القضاء* 

إن الوظيفة التي تنهض بها المحكمة الجنائية المختصة وظيفة قضائية، وإنها محكمة مشكلة بموجب قانون وطني حدد اختصاصات كل مرحلة من مراحل التقاضي ، التي وردت في هذه المحكمة وان كانت ذات طبيعة خاصة أملتها الظروف السياسية والاجتماعية والتحولات التي مر بها العراق مما أضفى عليها سمة خاصة انعكست في طبيعة الإجراءات التي تتخذ من قبل قضاتها، إلا أنها تبقى في الغالب العام محكمة ذات طبيعة ووظيفة قضائية . إذن لابد من الإشارة سريعاً إلى مفهوم القضاء والمعنى اللغوي والاصطلاحي وطبيعة ووظيفة القضاء من اجل تلمس المنهج الصحيح حول النقطة محل البحث في هذه القراءة البسيطة لأحكام المادة 24 من القانون رقم 1 لسنة 2003 قانون المحكمة الجنائية العراقية المختصة . 
*مفهوم القضاء* 

تمتاز اللغة العربية بسعة الأفق والقابلية على استيعاب المعنى بعدة أوجه، وكذلك بشمولية اللفظ على أكثر من معنى، وهذا ما جعلها لغة حية متجددة مستوعبة ومواكبة للتطورات ، لذلك فان القضاء في اللغة له معان عدة ، حيث جاء العنوان في القران الكريم (إذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون ) وهذه تدلنا على ان القضاء يكون بمثابة الإلزام الذي لابد من العمل به ويأتي بمفهوم الإمرة، وكذلك له معنى آخر يعنى بدلالته على الحكم والفصل بين شيئين متنازعين أو بين واقعتين وقعتا محلاً لنزاع وذلك بدلالة قوله تعالى (قضى بينهم بالقسط وهم لا يظلمون) . فهذه بعض مما تدل عليه مفردة القضاء. أما في الاصطلاح فان كلمة القضاء تعني فض الخصومات والمنازعات على وجه مخصوص وعرفه بعض الفقهاء بأنه قول ملزم يصدر عن ولاية عامة . 
*مهمة القضاء* 

ومن خلال ما تقدم فان وظيفة القضاء لا تكمن في العملية القضائية التي هي مقياس منطقي مقدمته الكبرى النص التشريعي ومقدمته الصغرى الواقعة محل الخصومة والنزاع ، ونتيجة الحكم الذي يصدره القاضي ، وهذه المعادلة الثلاثية التركيب للوظيفة القضائية توضح بجلاء أن من أهم أركانها النص التشريعي، فان انعدم النص بغض النظر عن مصدره سواء كان القران الكريم أو السنة النبوية أو الاجتهاد أو القوانين الوضعية ، وهذا الركن سيقود إلى إصدار الحكم الذي يمثل النتيجة والخلاصة التي ترتجى من القضاء سواء كان متمثلاً بهيئة محكمة أو قاضي منفرد . إذن مما تقد نرى إن القضاء لم تكن من مهامه التشريع إطلاقا وإنما ينحصر بما جاء متعارفاً عليه في كل النواميس السماوية والوضعية، لكن قد يكون للقاضي او للمحكمة دور في التشريع، ولكن هذا محدود جداً وفي نطاق ضيق لا يتعدى كونه مختصاً في حدود الواقعة التي ينظرها القاضي، وبعض فقهاء القانون لم يصفها بعملية خلق النص ، بل إنها مجرد أعراف طبقها القاضي مستنبطاً ً الأحكام من خلال الاستدلال بما يملك من معرفة فكرية في العثور على العرف في محيطه الثقافي القضائي مسخراً إياه باتجاه إيجاد الحكم لفض النزاع أو الخصومة في الواقعة المعروضة ، ويكون هذا حصراً في القضاء المدني دون الجزائي، لان للجزاء طبيعة خاصة وسمة تتعلق بحرية الأفراد، وحتى انه يتعدى إلى إنهاء الحياة وليس تعطيل مسيرتها الاعتيادية في الحياة، واعني بذلك عقوبة الإعدام أو السجن المؤبد أو غيرها من العقوبات التي يفرضها القاضي عندما يمارس سلطته القضائية في تطبيق القانون . وفي المنظومة القانونية العراقية نجد إن نص المادة (30) من قانون المرافعات المدنية رقم ، جاء فيه (*لا يجوز لأي محكمة أن تمتنع من الحكم بحجة غموض القانون او فقدان النص او نقصه والا عد القاضي ممتنعاً عن إحقاق الحق*) ، وهذا ما يعزز القول بان الأمر في سد الفراغ في التشريع يرد حصراً على القضايا والدعاوى المدنية أما في الدعاوى الجزائية فلا إشكال في ذلك لان الفقرة ب من دستور عام 1970 قد نص (لا جريمة ولا عقوبة الا بنص) ، حيث أشار البعض إلى إن دور القاضي دوراً ميكانيكياً ، فما عليه إلا أن يتحرى الوقائع ليقرر ما إذا كانت العوامل اللازمة للتطبيق قد اكتملت فان كان كذلك، فما عليه الا ان يطبق القاعدة. وهذا مبدأ استقرت عليه جميع دساتير العالم تقريباً وقواعد الفقه الجنائي . ومما تقدم نخلص إلى تأكيد القول الذي بدأت به إن وظيفة القضاء تنحصر في تطبيق القانون حصراً وفرضه على الواقعة وإيقاع التدابير والعقوبات التي ينص عليها القانون دون أن يكون له دور المشرع في ذلك وخصوصاً في القضايا الجزائية . ولو أسقطنا ما تقدم على وظيفة ومهمة المحكمة الجنائية المختصة، فإننا نرى إن ما جاء به نص البند خامساً من المادة (24) من الفصل الثاني من القانون رقم (1) لسنة 2003 المتضمن (عند تحديد المحكمة لعقوبة أية جريمة واردة في المواد (11) (12) (13) من هذا القانون التي لا يوجد لها نظير في القانون العراقي ، فان المحكمة تأخذ بنظر الاعتبار عوامل معينة مثل خطورة الجريمة والظروف الشخصية للمدان استرشاداً بالتجارب والخبرة والقوانين الدولية في هذا المجال ) . كما أشرت فإننا سنجد إن وظيفة هذه المحكمة اختلفت عما سارت عليه الأعراف القضائية في تحديد ماهية وطبيعة المحاكم وأضفت عليها صفة المشرع حيث منحتها سلطة التشريع في ما يتعلق بتعيين نوع العقوبة التي تفرضها على المدان مع مراعاة بعض الشروط التي أوجبتها تلك المادة، وهذا يعني بدلالته على إن القاضي حاكماً ومشرعاً في آن واحد، مما لا نعتقد بصحته لأنه سيؤدي إلى أن نضع مصير المتهم وحقوق الأفراد والضحايا بيد خمسة من أفراد المجتمع المتمثلين بأعضاء المحكمة الجنائية، على وفق أحكام البند ثانيا من المادة (4)من الفرع الثالث من الفصل الأول من القانون رقم (1) لسنة (2003)، لان فرض العقوبة هو غير النص على تحديدها، لأنها لا تمثل وجهة نظر فئة تجاه فئة أخرى، بل إنها تمثل فلسفة امة تجاه تحديد النص والعقوبة التي ينطوي عليها ،لان العقوبة يجب ان تكون محددة سلفاً حتى يكون الضحية والمتهم على دراية بحقوقه، بالإضافة إلى ما يحدث من تأثيرات ناجمة عن الطبيعة البشرية أو التأثيرات الاجتماعية والسياسية ، وان كان على القاضي ان يكون مجرداً وموضوعياً ،لكن هذا طرح مثالي نسعى لتكوينه، مع توفر واقع يؤكد ذلك من خلال وجود طرق الطعن، التي وجدت تحسباً للخطأ الذي قد يقع فيه القاضي وحتى في المحكمة الجنائية المختصة وجد المؤشر على افتراض خطأ القاضي او الهيئة لأنها رسمت طرق الطعن في القرار الصادر أمام محكمة ذات مستوى اعلى في سلم التدرج القضائي على ةفق ما جاء في المادة (25) من الفصل التاسع من قانون المحكمة الجنائية العراقية المختصة . لذلك فان منح سلطة التشريع إلى القضاء اراه غريباً على المنظومة القضائية العراقية ولم اجد له مثيل او حتى مطابق بنسبة معينة مع سابقة موجودة في العراق او البلدان المجاورة . وان الأمر يتقاطع مع مهمة ووظيفة القضاء اذا كنا نعتبر تلك المحكمة جزء من المحاكم الوطنية العراقية . أما من يعتقد ان هناك محاكم مماثلة لهذه مثل محكمة نورنيبرغ او غيرها فالرد على ذلك ان المحكمة الجنائية محكمة وطنية وليست دولية والفرق واضح من حيث إنشائها وآفاق شموليتها وولايتها، فانها مؤسسة بموجب قانون وطني، بينما المحاكم التي أشاروا إلى القياس عليها فإنها محاكم مكونة بموجب قرارات دولية سواء كانت صادرة من الأمم المتحدة او مجلس الامن، ومثال ذلك قرار الجمعية العامة للامم المتحدة رقم 95/1 الذي تم اقراره بالإجماع في 11 ديسمبر عام 1946. وان طبيعتها ذات صفة أشمل مما عليه هذه المحكمة، لذلك فانها لا تكون محلاً للتماثل مع المحاكم الدولية ، التي قد أجاز لها العرف في القانون الدولي أن نشئ وصفاً لجريمة وتحديد لعقوبة تدخل ضمن الاطار التشريعي في حدود الواقعة . وتقرر عقوبات على ان تتم صياغتها في بروتوكول اضافي خاص ملحق باتفاقية جنيف لعام 1864 
*المشروعية ومبدأ الفصل بين السلطات* 

*المشروعية أو مبدأ لا جريمة ولا عقوبة الا بنص*

في ما تقدم من الوجه الأول للقراءة أشرت إلى ان ايقاع العقوبة هو غير خلقها وتكوينها بحدودها الدنيا والقصوى، وانها ذات خطورة عالية لتعلقها بحياة الافراد من حيث التقييد والإنهاء المتمثل بعقوبة الإعدام ودورها كذلك في الحفاظ على الوشائج الاجتماعية والمحافظة على اللحمة في المجتمع الواحد ، ومن ذلك نرى أهمية العقوبة من حيث التحديد وانسجامها مع جسامة الفعل الموصوف بالجرم ، وهذا ما ادى إلى ظهور مبدأ (لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناء على نص) الذي أضحى من بديهيات الفقه الجنائي كما ان الشراح والفقهاء قد اهتموا كثيراً بالعقوبة وأعطوها أكثر من مفهوم متأثرين بالأفكار الفلسفية التي تخدم الاتجاهات الفقهية في هذا المجال، وهذا أدى إلى تطور المراحل المتعلقة بحق فرض العقاب حتى وصل إلى المرحلة التي بموجبها أنيط هذا الحق بالهيئة الاجتماعية وذلك من ضرورات حماية النظام الاجتماعي ، وخلصت تلك الاراء والدراسات إلى تعزيز المفهوم او المبدأ الذي يقع تحت عنوان (مبدأ شرعية الجرائم والعقوبات) وهذا المبدأ له أهمية ظاهرة وفيه ضمانة اكيدة وكبيرة لحقوق الافراد وحرياتهم كما اسلفت في اعلاه ، وكما نعلم ان فلسفة العقوبة تكون تحت لافتة الردع والاصلاح وبغض النظر عن الجدل حول ايهما الاساس وله السبق في النشوء مبدأ المشروعية (لا عقوبة ولا جريمة الا بنص) او فلسفة الردع والاصلاح ،وان التطور التاريخي لنشوء العقوبة حيث اعتقد بعض الكتاب الاوائل للمدونات القانونية، وان كانوا على خطأ، فقد اعتقدوا ان الانسان اسير العادات الموروثة ، وان خوفه من قوى الدين والسحر كان شديداً إلى درجة انه لم يكن يفكر احد في انتهاك هذه العادات ، ومن هنا استخلص هؤلاء ان العقوبة لم تكن ضرورية في مجتمع كهذا ،لكن التطور الحاصل في الحياة العامة والاجتماعية ادى إلى تغير المفهوم تجاه العقوبة وفلسفتها وأضحت العقوبة كما أسلفت وسيلة وليست غاية عن مفهوم الانتقام مما أضاف على الكيان الاجتماعي مسؤولية كبرى تجاه الأفراد وان الأمر أصبح يتعلق بإعادة الحال إلى ما كان عليه ، الحفاظ على النظام الاجتماعي وان انتهاكه يعتبر بمثابة تعكير للتضامن الاجتماعي 
كما ان فقهاء القانون والشراح ذهبوا ذات المذهب الذي يعتقد بان العقوبة لا يمكن الا ان تكون صادرة من هيئة تمثل المجتمع وان قانون العقوبات قد نشأ بنشوء العقوبة وانها قديمة قدم المجتمع الانساني ، وورد تعريف يرتبط بما تقدم من ان قانون العقوبات ، هو مجموعة القواعد القانونية التي تحدد الافعال والامتناعات التي تعد جرائم وتبين العقوبات لها . ومما تقدم أعود إلى أهمية مبدأ المشروعية او شرعية الجرائم والعقوبات لان من يقترف فعلاً لم يجرمه القانون يكون في مأمن من العواقب ومن لم يفرض القانون عقاباً على فعله لا يسأل عما فعله حتى وان كان فعله مستهجناً ، لذلك فان أي فعل لم ينص القانون على تجريمه وفرض العقاب عليه لا يعتبر جريمة، إلا إذا وجد نص تشريعي ، وقد ينهض التساؤل حتى يعتبر النص تشريعي من عدمه وهل قرارات المحاكم هي جزء من النصوص التشريعية وكما أوضحت في المبحث السابق حول الوظيفة القضائية فإنها لا تتعلق بخلق النص بل دورها ينحصر في تفسير القوانين، التي يضعها المشرع وتصيغها باعتبارها سلطة قضائية مستقلة، وان دور المشرع هو سن القوانين ، وهذه العملية ليست بالسهلة بل تحتاج إلى شرائط وموجبات عدة تبدأ من فلسفة الأمة بوضع النص والهيئة المنتخبة، التي من أهم واجباتها سن القوانين ووضع التشريعات، وكذلك في مراعاتها للظروف الاجتماعية واخذ حقائق النظام الاجتماعي بنظر الاعتبار، والا كان العمل أشبه بالعبث، لذلك مما قد يعتبر من الإلزام على المشرع المعرفة التامة بالظروف معرفة دقيقة ووافية، وهناك عدة عوامل توضح نصب عبث المشرع ومنها طبيعية، حتى تشمل التعرف على المناخ ودرجات الحرارة لبيان فترة النضوج والبلوغ والانعكاس الصحي والسلوكي للفرد تجاه التقلبات المناخية وكذلك الظروف الاقتصادية وما شاكل من ذلك بالاضافة إلى الاهتمام بالجانب الاخلاقي والديني والثقافي لان لها اثر واضح في ميدان القواعد القانونية اذن الجواب على التساؤل من كون السلطة القضائية تشرع النصوص ، سيكون بالنفي خصوصاً في الجانب الجزائي وانما دورها في تطبيق وتفسير النص القانون وللقضاء الصلاحية في تقدير العقوبة بعد تحديدها من قبل المشرع بعدما يراعي ما اشرت اليه . اذن هل كان الذي شرع القانون رقم (1) لسنة 2003 (قانون المحكمة المختصة) موفقاً في وصف نص البند خامساً من المادة (24) من الفصل الثامن . خصوصا وان ‏القول‏ ‏أن‏ ‏العقاب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الجرائم‏ ‏إنما‏ ‏يجد‏ ‏سنده‏ ‏ونصه‏ ‏القانوني‏ ‏في‏ ‏العرف‏ ‏الدولي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يرقي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مرتبة‏ ‏القاعدة‏ ‏الآمرة‏, ‏والذي‏ ‏ينفذ‏ ‏في‏ ‏مختلف‏ ‏دول‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏دون‏ ‏الحاجة‏ ‏للنص‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏في‏ ‏قوانينها‏ ‏الوطنية‏, ‏أمر‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الآخر‏ ‏سوف‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏محل‏ ‏دفع‏ ‏ينبغي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏المحكمة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تفصل‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تنظر‏ ‏في‏ ‏موضوع‏ ‏الدعاوي‏ ‏المرفوعة‏ ‏لها‏.‏ الجواب على وفق ما ورد أعلاه سيكون بالنفي حتماً لأننا نكون قد وضعنا قدر امة بكاملها في يد خمسة اعضاء مع كامل الاحترام للنزاهة والكفاءة التي قد يتحلى بها من يتصدى للمحاكمة ، الا ان ذلك يعتبر مثلبة في المنظومة القانونية العراقية التي نسعى جميعاً للنهوض بها باتجاه السعي نحو مواكبة التطور ، وارى ان النص بحاجة إلى اعادة صياغة بما ينسجم والاحكام العامة والقواعد المرعية في علم القانون الجنائي . كتب الكزاندر هاملتون، أحد واضعي دستور الولايات المتحدة في العدد 78 من مجلة "ذي فدراليست"، مدافعاً عن دور النظام القضائي في تشكيل الهيكلية الدستورية، فشدّد على أنه "لا وجود للحرية دون فصل السلطة القضائية عن السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية 


*مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات* 

في هذه القراءة ساشير إلى المأخذ الاخر في سلسلة ما وجدت من تقاطع بين البدهيات والمبادئ التي استقر عليها التعامل وبين نص البند خامسا من المادة 24 من الفصل الثامن من قانون المحكمة الجنائية المختصة رقم 1 لسنة 2003 وعلى وفق مايلي : - ان قيام المحكمة ، بايجاد وخلق عقوبة لم ينص عليها قانون او أي تشريع نافذ ، هو تجاوز على سلطة التشريع المفترض وجودها في المرحلة الراهنة ، وسنكون امام دمج السلطات ،الذي ناضلت الشعوب والمجتمعات، من اجل تجاوزه نحو المبدأ الذي استقر التعامل به وأصبح من ملامح الدولة الحديثة، ألا وهو مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات ، لذلك لابد من الإشارة اليه ومعرفة ماهية هذا المبدأ بشكل سريع حتى نتمكن من المطابقة بينه وبين النص محل القراءة . 
إن مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات لم يكن معروف في التشريعات القديمة او في الحياة السياسية القديمة ، وذلك لان السلطات كانت بيد الحاكم حصرا ، ويحدثنا التاريخ القديم ان الحاكم امتداد الإله ويستمد سلطته من القوى السماوية ، وقد ورد ذلك في الآداب الآشورية والبابلية العراقية القديمة ، كما في اوربا في العصور المتأخرة او الوسطى ، وامتد ذلك إلى الحضارات الشرقية مثل الإمبراطورية الصينية التي لم تصل القناعة في مفاهيمها إلى وجود شخص قادر على لعب دور المشرع يضع القوانين ، مما جعل الفكرة تسير باتجاه تأليه الحاكم او السلطان ، وهكذا استمر الحال بالتطور البطيء ، حتى ظهر المبدأ على يد الفقيه الفرنسي مونتسكيو ، الذي كان حاضراً في البرلمان البريطاني مما دعاه إلى ان يكتب باتجاه فصل السلطات بعضهما عن بعض ، واعتبر ان دمج السطات يولد اخطار كبيرة تعيق تقدم الامم نحو التطور والترقي واقرت معظم الدساتير هذا المبداء الذي اضحى الوجه المشرق للمجتمعات المتحضرة والمتصفة بصفة الديمقراطية 
*الخاتمة* 

بعد هذه القراءة البسيطة لاحكام البند خامساً من المادة (24) من القانون رقم (1) لسنة 2003 قانون المحكمة الجنائية العراقية المختصة بالجرائم ضد الانسانية قد تعززت لدي القناعة بان تلك الاحكام بحاجة إلى اعادة صياغة بما ينسجم والسعي للدفاع عن النزاهة والعدالة المفترضة في الهيئة القضائية المشار اليها حيث نرى ان اعداء العراق يتربصون لنا وينقضون علينا كل شاردة وواردة عساهم ان ينالوا يبتغون . بالاضافة إلى ضمان محاكمة عادلة لكل الاطراف ولا نريد ان نظلم من كان ظالماً او نعتدي على من كان مظلوماً . وان نترك العقوبة التي هي الغاية والمرتجى في هذه المحاكمات بيد خمسة اعضاء على الرغم من تعلقها بمصير شعب باكمله عانى ما عانى من القهر والظلم طوال هذه الحقبة ، فكلنا يدرك ان القاضي انسان له ما لغيره وعليه ما عليهم من عواطف واحاسيس واعتقاد لابد ان يكون تحت طائلتها مهما تحذر منها باتجاه الحياد ، فقد يكون متعاطفاً مع المتهم فيخفف عنه على حساب الضحايا او يكون متضرراً فيفي بما يخالف مبادئ العدالة والعدل . لذا علينا ان نجب القببة عنه وان نمدد له الحدود الدنيا والقصوى للعقوبة التي يفرضها حيثما تتوفر له القناعة بان المتهم مدان لفعله الذي ارتكبه تجاه الشعب والمجتمع والبيئة وكل مكونات العراق . واخلص من ذلك إلى الدعوة إلى عقد مؤتمر قانوني وطني تمثل فيه كل القطاعات باوصافها العرقية والدينية والقومية والطائفية ومن كل الاختصاصات القانونية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية وما شاكل من اجل فرض عقوبة تنسجم وحجم الجريمة التي ورد وصفها في القانون اعلاه وان العقل العراقي القانوني وسواه قادر على استيعاب الحالة ومعالجتها . وفي الختام التمس العذر مما قد وقعت في من اخطاء او غلو في التأسيس لفكرة تجاه اخرى وعذري اني اقرأ فاكتب . 
والله من وراء القصد .
المصدر هنا

----------


## أم خطاب

بارك الله فيك أخِ على الجهود الخيرة

ولازلنا نطمح أن يكون له قسم مع أقرانه من الدول الأخرى 
اكرر شكري  وتقديري لكم

----------


## Melbourne

السلام عليكم
منتدى رائع اشكر كل القائمين عليه.
وارجوا ان احصل على اجابة لسؤالي الخاص بقانون الايجار العراقي المعدل مؤخرا. اخر تعديل في 2007 حيث الغى العمل بالمادة 14. اتمنى من الاساتذة الكرام ان يفهموننا معنى التعديلات بلغة مبسطة. مامعنى الغاء العمل بالمادة 14 من قانون الايجار العراقي. وهل ان قانون الايجار اصبح بعد هذا التعديل يعتمد على العقد المبرم بين طرفي الايجار على اساس العقد شريعة المتعاقدين اي لادخل لاي قانون بالعقد بين الطرفين. نتمنى ان نفهم ولكم الشكر

----------


## أم خطاب

حاولت نقله الى قسم قوانين العراق لم استطع نرجو ممن لديه صلاحية نقل الموضوع

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا على النقل

----------

